# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #8



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I can do the thumb one but I am not sure how much yarn to pull out, so I do a knit or cable one I think it is called.
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, Sounds like you are planning afternoon drinkies I just had weetbix( breakfast cereal) We will be leaving soon for the dental surgery it has just hit hubby that he is going to be in a bit of pain, I just found out that he isn't having fully sedation just sleepy.
ahhhhh


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG. I hope the best for him Tracy. I don't envy him at all. When I had to bone grafting it hurt like hell once the novicane wore off. But at least they gave me some good drugs to help with that. I learned to do socks while on those drugs!! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats why you love them they comfort you when you make them!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have to go now will be back later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck to you!!!! Tracy.. you are gonna need it!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Whoohoo!
Mike just got confirmation for the apartment in Belize and our airline tickets!!! We are going.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Enjoy every minute of your trip! Maybe you can house hunt????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I dropped Hubby, dropped youngest dd at school went to the egg farm across from the school ,now a quick coffee and I am back to the waiting roonm.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have packed my socks I am nearly at the toe on number 2 and some yarn to start a project for my swap partner..... i don't know how long this is going to take>>>


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

HI Peeps

Sorry Ive been awol....poppy selling is taking its toll, i got in at 3 this afternoon and slept til 6  then had some chicken soup, followed by an evening at the cadet unit....so much for voluntary lol

Have a district dry (subjects that are land based, like comms, cook steward, seamanship etc) and Ive volunteered for accommodation staff, i love it, i get the best bit of the cadets..hate to be in lessons with them all day...

waiting on DD#2 to finish cooking dinner, southern friend chicken and hash browns...starving here lol

Wednesday is a day off!

see you tommoro xxx


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am just green with envy...

maybe one day i can grow up to be you and escape to a tropical isle, or some other exotic local....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Bitsey, the bag looks good so far!! I know it will be amazing with all the pockets and compartments you make.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm also annoyed that this "new job" I found is looking more and more like another company that just wants to exploit my talents. I figured out what she's willing to pay me is too low for the work on this first stuff she wants me to do. I told her what I need to make and this isn't enough and will see what she says. Hubby says I need to let her know right away "this ain't my first rodeo..." HA! 

I'm just in a grumpy mood today. Overwhelmed.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

dissi...some of that lingo went over my head...but sounds like you well deserve a homecooked meal, and a cozy nite of knitting and visiting


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

off to basketball....taking my knitting bag


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, good news about Belize!! Something to hold on for...

Tracy, hope your hubby does okay with the extractions. I'm sure the dentist wouldn't do it that way if he hadn't already done it many times before. Hope he's not too miserable afterwards.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, that is always what I have found with people that want you to sew for them. They never want to really pay you for your time. That is exactly why I do not sell anything I make...they are gifts. People are not going to pay it oh, unless, let's see oh, Coach, Ralph Lauren, what else a name such as that is attached and then it is usually made in China unless it is on the Fashion show room of a fashion design house. Get out while the getting is good. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes Tracy, I do hope that hubby's tooth problems are easily solved and not painful. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, thank you for the compliments..but I am sure you are far better than I am. Particularly since you have sewn commercially. Bits....but thank you.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back, they only took the bottom two.. He is a bit silly(drugs) but says he isn't I have just drugged him up he said it didn't hurt but I think what ever they gave him is wearing off. as long as he stays off the computer I have the day free to chat with you!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's the same with making cakes Sewbiz, If I charge per hour ( the same as what I get for cooking at work)They would just order it from the shop but I do it cheap for them and just give up my own free time.So unless I am happy to do it that way I have started saying "when do you need it for? Sorry I'm busy that week."


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gee I'm here to play and the playground is empty!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi I am here...

Check out my niece's new website.. I think it's really cute...

http://www.royalcakeness.com/

Tracy you should enjoy this!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! her pastries are looking good! yummy!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great cakes, looks like you niece is going to be busy i'm sure she is popular..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So what is everyone working on this evening?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I'm glad hubby's ordeal is over! I hope he doesn't get uncomfortable.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Has taken lots of pain killers and is on the bed propped up on three pillows and an ice pack.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, dinner is over and I am going to sit in my chair and relax...all of a sudden my right shoulder and neck are killing me if I move a certain ways. Later Chicklets. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

So I've got a funny for you. 
Do y'all recall that last night I was bemoaning my fate in regards to my SIL? Well, I kid you not, one of my cats, his name is Simon Cowell, if you new him you would understand, the cat not the man. ANYWAY, he got into my zipped close knitting bag last night, and tore the scarf in question apart!
I couldn't believe it when I found it this morning. He had that thing wrapped around the dining room chairs, the table, and had pulled out all but the first three rows of stitching. I was about 4 inches from finishing it.
I got a pic on my phone, I'll post it in the morning, but seriously? Apparently my cat didn't like the thing either! LOL!!!

Tracy, that poor thing with those teeth! That just hurts.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

take care bitsey.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There's a giant sign.....


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I assume you mean about the cat? I agree!

Bits I'm sorry about your shoulder, is there anyone there who can maybe give you a bit of a neck massage? Might help.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

yes sorry Debi I should have said that!!lol
I have a habit of talking about what I was thinking and all I wrote was the end of my thoughts....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What's your cats name he/she is very cute.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Bitsey is working way hard on those tote bags. She probably strained her neck and shoulder laying out the fabric and cutting it. I hope it feel better Bitsey.

Debi, the cat is tell you not to do the scarf. Buy one! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's all gone quiet again is it bed time?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, I think it is stress from talking on the phone to daughters who want you to do Christmas their way instead of mine. I told them not to worry, I still loved them, they have to do what is best for them and their families and daddy and I will mail you a check. I am done with it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ut oh! Are the girls giving you a hard time? I'm sorry. Do they usually go to your house for the Holiday?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm still here!
The cat in my Avatar is Simons brother Teddy Rosevelt. 
My poor cats have odd names. :wink:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love the sting at the end Bitsey.I was really stressed one christmas and felt like I had something bstusk in my back for days so it probably is stress.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My cats name is Sassy! She is quite old and we think she is getting Dementia, she keeps forgetting she has already eaten.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

trasara said:


> My cats name is Sassy! She is quite old and we think she is getting Dementia, she keeps forgetting she has already eaten.


That's not Dementia, that's just a cat!LOL!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

She drives us crazy!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

what's up with cats and knitting??? I always had dogs.. love dogs.. had 2 cats once.. they were bro and sis they tore the furniture to shreds... never again.. only doggies... doggies love you!!!! 

If you put your mother in law and your dog in the trunk of your car and leave them there for a couple of hours.. guess who will be happy to see you when you open that trunk??????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits will be fine.. she is the glue that holds us all together!!! 

I can relate to stress.. my hair falls out... my shoulders kill me.. you need a hot shower and an adult beverage and an soft and cuddly easy chair.. and you will be right as rain in the AM..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Haha! This cat has never shown any interest in my knitting but the one we had before that used to sit next to me and dribble on the wool so that had to stop!!! yuck


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Chocolate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had cats, but I don't get as attached to them. Dogs, well that's another story. I'm a sucker for dogs. I love my dogs. More than my kids!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I loved my Guinea pigs!! They were so cute but they only live for about 5 years its too sad to get attached and lose them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, I used to have so many guinea pigs! I was breeding and raising them for my parents pet shop. So cute and cuddly! Loved them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, the most precious darlings that they are wanted me to have Christmas on another weekend. Last year we had Christmas at one of the childrens, and none of them were happy and neither was I. I had 2.5 hours of Christmas before we had to leave because of a snow storm. So this year I said..I am 66 and Hubby is 70 you come here, or we will send you a check. I am sick of this whining. I give them gas money each time they come down... little bitches! I will send them all checks... I have reached my boiling point with these brats. Sorry, I had to vent. Bits...adult beverage time!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Go Bitsey, I think they should be grateful that you send them gas money ....they are adults.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

they should be coming to you. You shouldn't have to pay them to come either!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Vent away helps to talk and get it out.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was trying to help them out. I did not want the kids to worry about gas money because they wanted to come and see us. I realize everyone has difficult times now. But Christmas...no I will not change. Hey if they do not come...I have one less child to shop for. Bits...Time to sit.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Ouch!
As much as i agree with you, it still has got to hurt. I'm sorry they are being so amazingly self centerd. My youngest is 18, and he truely believes the sun does not come up in the morning until he gets out of bed. I say a prayer every day that he grows up before it's to late.
Love him to death, but he makes me crazy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a daughter turning 30 on Friday, and a son who will be 25 in January. I'm still waiting for them to grow up. Oh, wait, I'm not waiting anymore. They can either grow up or not, just don't come running to me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wanted to say Hi. But I think I'll sit this one out and keep knitting  

Hugs n Kissies to you all!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm calling it an early night tonight. want to sit and do a little knitting to relax. Up extra early for the darn deposition. I'm a wreck! 

Have a good night. Long drive in the AM (2 1/2 - 3 hrs to get there!)

Chat when I get home.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My 18 year old can be that way too hopefully it is just the age!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

have a good night Tania.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck Barbara. Just be relaxed. Is Mike driving you? So you don't have to deal with the drive?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Get a good nights sleep, we all have your back with needles at the ready! haha there's a visual for you!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, I still love them, but I always remember going to my Mother's house and my Mother-in-law's house every Christmas. I am extremely happy with my decision. And if they are not careful...you know what goes around comes around...wills can change. Nasty Bits.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey leave it all to the cat!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And they're forgetting they'll have grown children one day too!! Grr!!

I will have to say, that as much as mom and I don't agree on everything and as often as she is cranky.... will always go home to her.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree they sure can!
My older brother found that out this past year. It happens when both your parents develope life ending diseases, and you can't be bothered to help in any way. I'm just sayin'.
Barbara good luck tomorrow, you'll do great!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My mum has been gone 151/2 years I would love to be able to go and spent christmas with her.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tania, I have thought the same thing. Their children are watching and listening to all of this. So One day their children will treat them the same way. Maybe I should remind them of that. Bits

Ok, enough of my TOTALLY, insentive daughter. Only one..I still have two others. Ok chicks...I am so TOTALLY (you have to use the accent when you say that) out of her. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

bye bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Isn't it sad, that we never appreciate them when they are here, and healthy.
I know my youngest will grow up,(I hope), and someday he and his brothers and sister, will "get it", just like I did.
But my biggest fear is that one of them will end up like my idiot brother.

On that happy thought, I'm off to bed. Need to get up early to take mom for an MRI, take care all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night debi,


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Bitsey. There's always a daughter that does that. I hope your other two children will join you this Christmas. She'll "get it" one day... and then she'll TOTALLY be like Momma forgive me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tania do you celebrate Christmas in a big way!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We used to Tracy. But my family has dwindled a bit.... I have a couple of uncles that have developed a bit of mental health issues... another is just grumpy all the time. And another lives in FL. Grandpa passed 17 years ago. Grandma is in a nursing home. So we visit her for a bit. 

My few cousins kind of live their own life. My sister lives in Maryland and complains that she has to drive too far. Usually Mom or I help her with gas money.... Mind you, it's just her and her husband no kids and they both work. Whatever.... 

Everyone seems to be doing their own thing. 

So for the last few years it's been Mom, Dad, Kids and I. We've either gone to a diner or Cracker Barrel for a big breakfast or big dinner... 

This year I want something nicer, cause I think my dad is hanging on by a thread... :\ 

Before the last few years, I cooked always. For about 6 years straight. Thanksgiving and Christmas. I cooked everything from soup to nuts!  Those were good times!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy what are big holidays for you guys down under? 

I know there's no Thanksgiving like here.... Is there one comparable? And what do you do for Christmas?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

No thanksgiving , we have Australia day but it is a public hol nothing special.Christmas is probably it for us.
I have only had my mum,dad and brother growing up as all our family is in the Uk or Canada. When I married Hubby there were his Mum and Dad, hubby is an only child. My mum died as I said in 96 when she was 49 and my Dad and I haven't spoken in nearly 10 years he moved interstate years ago as has my brother(we get on, just not close we are very different)Hubby's Mum died 2 years ago of Dementia, My Fil comes over and one of Hubby's Aunts and Uncle and a cousin they stay for lunch. But on Boxing day we get together with good friends so that is really nice. I do all the cooking at Christmas but I love baking and giving it away to friends thats what christmas is about for me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love Christmas eve the best as it is the antisipation of what is to come and I am madly baking, everyone is happy and excited. Then I love when everyone has gone Christmas day and you can sit down watch telly and eat leftovers they taste sooo good better than first time round.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, thank you for the compliments..but I am sure you are far better than I am. Particularly since you have sewn commercially. Bits....but thank you.


Don't sell yourself so short, kiddo! I've seen your work! :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi I'm back, they only took the bottom two.. He is a bit silly(drugs) but says he isn't I have just drugged him up he said it didn't hurt but I think what ever they gave him is wearing off. as long as he stays off the computer I have the day free to chat with you!!!!!


Oh that's good news. Amazing that he doesn't hurt! Hope they gave him something to take at home later.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It doesnt hurt because he is on lots of pain killers he says he feels better alreadyI say wait til tomorrow !!He also has antibiotics.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Leftovers are the best!! Everything tastes so much better the next day. My menu usually consisted of: Rice with gandules, Pernil, Ham, Baked Ziti or Lasagna, Mashed sweet potatos with marshmallows on top, Pasteles, Guineos en Escabeche, Flan and Coquito. 

Man o man.... Let's see what I can put together this year.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have no idea what half of that is but it sounds good. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> It's the same with making cakes Sewbiz, If I charge per hour ( the same as what I get for cooking at work)They would just order it from the shop but I do it cheap for them and just give up my own free time.So unless I am happy to do it that way I have started saying "when do you need it for? Sorry I'm busy that week."


That's such a shame... that people don't appreciate the special care you would give their cake.

The best thing for me would be to invest in machines and some fabric inventory and go out hunting down my own cheerleader squad and dance team contracts. But I'm not sure I want to do that right now. Been there. Done that. Not sure I want to go down that road again. It's so nice to let someone else be the salesman!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> So what is everyone working on this evening?


I'm knitting a little Christmas ornament...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > So what is everyone working on this evening?
> ...


Did you see the little crocheted icicle in pictures yesterday?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, dinner is over and I am going to sit in my chair and relax...all of a sudden my right shoulder and neck are killing me if I move a certain ways. Later Chicklets. Bits


ICE, Bitsey. And Ibuprophen (with food!) You might have strained something cutting or sewing. Were you at your sewing machine with your arms raised for an extended period of time today? Sit with a bag of frozen peas on your neck/shoulder. It's amazing what a difference it can make.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Guineitos en Escabeche:

5 bags of green bananas 
2 bags of yellow onions peeled and sliced
1 medium jar of olives pitted and stuffed with minced pimentos
1 handful of black pepper corns
6 dry bay leaves
2 whole heads of garlic sliced
1/4 cup of extra virgin olive oil ( you can always add more olive oil to taste, I don't like my guineos too oily)
1/4 cup of canola oil
1/4 cup of white vinegar

1st and foremost to prepare the green bananas cut the banana ends and slit the skin on one side but DO NOT peel them. Boil them in a big pot with plenty of water, some salt and oil. They will take about 30 mins to boil depending on the pot and the stove. Stick a fork in the banana to see if they are soft, you do not want to over cook them because they will become a mushy disaster. Be careful.

While the bananas are boiling, make the escabeche. You do that by putting 1/2 the oil into a big pan with all the onions , the pepper corns and the bay leaves. Let the onions sweat until they become soft but not too soft, add the whole jar of olives with water and everything. Let that cook together until the onions are soft.

Now, take the bananas off the water, peel them and slice them to 1/2 inch. Mix the bananas and the escabeche in a big bowl, cover and let it cool. Once cooled, put in the refrigerator overnight and.. you are done! Guineitos en escabeche are taste better the longer they sit in the fridge, so the bananas can really soak in the escabeche. 

Buen Provecho!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Coquito is a Rican egg nog. It has RUM!!! =P


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Guineitos en Escabeche:
> 
> 5 bags of green bananas
> 2 bags of yellow onions peeled and sliced
> ...


Does it still have the taste of bananas?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> So I've got a funny for you.
> Do y'all recall that last night I was bemoaning my fate in regards to my SIL? Well, I kid you not, one of my cats, his name is Simon Cowell, if you new him you would understand, the cat not the man. ANYWAY, he got into my zipped close knitting bag last night, and tore the scarf in question apart!
> I couldn't believe it when I found it this morning. He had that thing wrapped around the dining room chairs, the table, and had pulled out all but the first three rows of stitching. I was about 4 inches from finishing it.
> I got a pic on my phone, I'll post it in the morning, but seriously? Apparently my cat didn't like the thing either! LOL!!!
> ...


I would NOT have found that funny... I would have wrapped that scarf around Simon's little neck a few times, tight. (Not really, but I would have felt like it...) Be careful because cats that are attracted to yarn and knitting sometimes injest it and die. They can be weird that way-- eating yarn.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

All sounds very interesting...WhenI get to NYC one day you can make it for me..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> what's up with cats and knitting??? I always had dogs.. love dogs.. had 2 cats once.. they were bro and sis they tore the furniture to shreds... never again.. only doggies... doggies love you!!!!
> 
> If you put your mother in law and your dog in the trunk of your car and leave them there for a couple of hours.. guess who will be happy to see you when you open that trunk??????


HA! Knitting, SO TRUE! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Coquito

Ingredients
2 egg yolks, beaten
1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk
1 (14 ounce) can cream of coconut
1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup white rum
1/2 cup water
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions
1.In the top of a double boiler, combine egg yolks and evaporated milk. Stirring constantly, cook over lightly simmering water until mixture reaches a temperature of 160 degrees F (71 degrees C). The mixture should be thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. 

2.Transfer mixture to a blender, and add cream of coconut, sweetened condensed milk, rum, water, cloves, cinnamon, and vanilla. Blend for about 30 seconds. Pour into glass bottles, and chill overnight. 




PS
There are a million other recipes. This one is closest to the original way to make it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> OMG, I used to have so many guinea pigs! I was breeding and raising them for my parents pet shop. So cute and cuddly! Loved them.


I've had a ton of guinea pigs, too! I used to fall asleep with them up on my bed with me when I was a kid... mom wasn't too happy about that. We had some for our kids too. They are so cute!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Coquito
> 
> Ingredients
> 2 egg yolks, beaten
> ...


Is it very sweet?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, I used to have so many guinea pigs! I was breeding and raising them for my parents pet shop. So cute and cuddly! Loved them.
> ...


I had lots as a kid too, then we got some for the girls, they were really friendly they would sqeak at you when you got home to say hello and answer you when you squealled at them..haha that sounds so crazy now I read it back.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No, the most precious darlings that they are wanted me to have Christmas on another weekend. Last year we had Christmas at one of the childrens, and none of them were happy and neither was I. I had 2.5 hours of Christmas before we had to leave because of a snow storm. So this year I said..I am 66 and Hubby is 70 you come here, or we will send you a check. I am sick of this whining. I give them gas money each time they come down... little bitches! I will send them all checks... I have reached my boiling point with these brats. Sorry, I had to vent. Bits...adult beverage time!


Shoot, the things we do for our kids. We try and help our son with gas money to come home, but he's in college and barely eating. When I was in my early 20's (before married) I used to _pay for my own plane ticket home from Hawaii _to spend Christmas with my parents and nobody reimbursed me. I wanted to be there so I sprang for it.

I am sad about your daughters, Bitsey, because I know how much you were looking forward to having your family all with you for Christmas. The least they could do is accomodate you until such time as you kick the bucket!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't get any email notice that you guys were talking.. so I went about my knitting business and kept knitting.. and now I see 5 freakin pages!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Guineitos en Escabeche:
> ...


Oh they are not Sweet bananas. They are green cooking bananas. A different kind.

There are several kinds:

Plantains - green long, not edible raw

Sweet plantains - yellow and long (old green plantains) they also turn black, not edible raw

Green cooking bananas - 6 inches or so, green, not edible raw

Sweet bananas - regular yellow bananas, like Chiquita banana

There are a ton of bananas i'm sure.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No, the most precious darlings that they are wanted me to have Christmas on another weekend. Last year we had Christmas at one of the childrens, and none of them were happy and neither was I. I had 2.5 hours of Christmas before we had to leave because of a snow storm. So this year I said..I am 66 and Hubby is 70 you come here, or we will send you a check. I am sick of this whining. I give them gas money each time they come down... little bitches! I will send them all checks... I have reached my boiling point with these brats. Sorry, I had to vent. Bits...adult beverage time!


Just remember, you brought them into this world... YOU can take them out!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I wanted to say Hi. But I think I'll sit this one out and keep knitting
> 
> Hugs n Kissies to you all!


Hi City!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Coquito
> ...


It's sweet. But shouldn't make your jaw cringe lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to say Hi. But I think I'll sit this one out and keep knitting
> ...


Hiya Bonnie! 

I was gonna try and stay out... but i've been on here since! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> My mum has been gone 151/2 years I would love to be able to go and spent christmas with her.


Me too. We spent so many Christmases together and all were so special. My Mom passed in '92 and Dad in '04. I would love to go spend another Christmas with them now...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There's also a blood sausage that's usually served.... but that's always an iffy one.... Not everyone likes it. I certainly dont make it. ANd am particular about whom I buy it from. 

Very typical in the caribbean...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tania if you didn't join in I would have been talking to myself again...lol Knitting I wondered where you were? Did you have a busy day Bonnie?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Guineitos en Escabeche:
> 
> 5 bags of green bananas
> 2 bags of yellow onions peeled and sliced
> ...


R u cooking for an army????

FLAN GIVE ME FLAN!!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Makes our food seem very ordinary! What nice cakesand pastries do you make?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. While I was invited to the Ex inlaws for thanksgiving, i think i'm now spending the holiday at my parents.... The guilt got to me! I was spending Christmas with them. Only downside to this is that Chris wants to spend it with his father's family... so I'd have to give him up for this Thanksgiving. :\


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


No, I didn't get a chance to really look around the board much. Sounds cute. I'll try to find it.

You can see I was responding to about 10 pages! If I don't do that as I am reading, I'll forget what I wanted to say. I'm not about to take notes!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ok....

trying to catch up...

first of all...sewbiz, don't let her use you any more than you can be at peace with...(you know what you can afford, and what you can tolerate)

and please stop trying to kill off bits everyone..she has aches and pains like all of us, and every right to be TOTALLY (with an accent) put out with her kids...unfortunately it comes with the title "MOM",,,but we will still keep her around for many many decades (smiling)

so glad the hubby is okay and hope the happy meds are long lasting...

wonder if you can get decent green bananas in Mississippi

and...somebody really loves her cat...i would have scared all 9 lives out of her/him....

and last of all...sewbiz, if the cheerleader thing is really something you want to pursue...i really can get you some connections at several schools (and i won't nag you about that anymore..)

did i catch up...or have you all left me again, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Yeah, I love their "wheet, wheet" squeals. And their other noise is their mating noise, like purring almost. Creepy, really.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I didn't get any email notice that you guys were talking.. so I went about my knitting business and kept knitting.. and now I see 5 freakin pages!!!


When are we ever _not_ talking? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, what about me??? no remarks for me OSG????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi OSG..
Knitting I though you had given up on us today!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love FLAN! I make a delicious flan. But I do always ask whether you (the receiver) likes it smooth or with the air pockets, which adds a bit of texture. 

My family is divided... so i make it both ways for them. I do too. 

Some of my friends like it creamy and a little dense. 


And important part of the flan is the SUGAR!!! It cannot be undercooked and NO way can it be even a little burnt or over cooked. It has to have a beautiful color.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitting,yes...thank you for knitting instead of adding more pages to read...i knew you wuved me, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's usually me trying to catch up this time of day and you lot chatting hahahaha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

everyone is hoping that their kids grow up at some point.. ok well, my sister is 64 and she still blames my mom for every bad thing that ever happened to her and is still happening to her... so when do she grow up and take responsibly for her actions???

Tania, I totally get why you sat that conversation out... you are the daughter!!! Just remember, what comes around goes around... MIA.... I'm just sayin!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yum I'll have the flan anyway you make it .Is that what we call Creme Caramel? That is my Hubby's favourite.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I love FLAN! I make a delicious flan. But I do always ask whether you (the receiver) likes it smooth or with the air pockets, which adds a bit of texture.
> 
> My family is divided... so i make it both ways for them. I do too.
> 
> ...


OMG OMG OMG OMG FLAN!!!! And look at it!!! PERFECT!!!!!

I WANT FLAN!!!!!!! no air bubbles for me thank you!!! smooth as silk!! YUMMO!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> everyone is hoping that their kids grow up at some point.. ok well, my sister is 64 and she still blames my mom for every bad thing that ever happened to her and is still happening to her... so when do she grow up and take responsibly for her actions???
> 
> Tania, I totally get why you sat that conversation out... you are the daughter!!! Just remember, what comes around goes around... MIA.... I'm just sayin!!!!


Nina, you got me pegged! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> There's also a blood sausage that's usually served.... but that's always an iffy one.... Not everyone likes it. I certainly dont make it. ANd am particular about whom I buy it from.
> 
> Very typical in the caribbean...


The Phillipinos in Hawaii made blood sausage from their pigs. I've seen how they come by the blood, and it is MOST INHUMANE. (I won't say it here...) I think it's disgusting to eat blood, anyway. I have never been able to eat any organ meat, either.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a little different than creme caramel... i believe...

Wanna see what I have been doing while you have been writing without me?????


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

this is ironic...my dh just announced on the way to the game it was time he grew up...

i about fell out of the car


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > There's also a blood sausage that's usually served.... but that's always an iffy one.... Not everyone likes it. I certainly dont make it. ANd am particular about whom I buy it from.
> ...


I TOTALLY get it Sewbiz! Let's not.... YUCK! I try not to think about it really...

That banana recipe can also be cooked with Chicken Gizzards, but i'm not a fan....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so now you don't have to go see those games anymore? and can stay in a warm house and knit???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's a little different than creme caramel... i believe...
> 
> Wanna see what I have been doing while you have been writing without me?????


Of course!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> this is ironic...my dh just announced on the way to the game it was time he grew up...
> 
> i about fell out of the car


Waddya mean?? That he himself grew up??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't do offal either!!!Yuck.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Show us Nina!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Kosher is all about draining the meat etc of all blood.. we can't eat any.. we have to put our meats thru a specific process that soaks and salts the meat (chicken too) so that there will be no blood.. and liver has to be burned on fire to draw out the blood before we can eat it...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> so now you don't have to go see those games anymore? and can stay in a warm house and knit???


i wish...but he's not the player, lol

he is going to buy his own heavy equipment, so he can work independently and not with his dad....

i said just as long as you don't go so far into debt i can't get out of it if you die....(Lord help me)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH I forgot to mention the other day.... Aside from everything we are talking about at the moment. lol I forgot to mention that I have one of those perpetual knitting calendars. That's 365 different patterns! If anyone is interested.... in a particular pattern that is.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here you go.. that is only half of the shawl...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

don't get me wrong...i wish him well..i would love to stay at home...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Kosher is all about draining the meat etc of all blood.. we can't eat any.. we have to put our meats thru a specific process that soaks and salts the meat (chicken too) so that there will be no blood.. and liver has to be burned on fire to draw out the blood before we can eat it...


That's simslar to Halal.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Tania if you didn't join in I would have been talking to myself again...lol Knitting I wondered where you were? Did you have a busy day Bonnie?


Yeah, got so many irons in the fire this week! Taught my class this morning and then ran around before coming home and voting. I've got the dog all set to go get spayed on Thursday morning. Took her for a practice ride in the car so she wouldn't freak out on that day. She gets so scared.

My doc is messing with my hormones too and I feel horrible, like I am about to kill someone. It may be this doctor... I could REALLY have used one of Bitsey's adult beverages tonight. Hey Bits, send one over!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wow Nina! You're doing it! =D

Do you have to use different balls of yarn? I would be so lost..........


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really like those colors...very nice


so what is "offal"

it sounds like manure


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You shawl is lovely Knitting I love to colours they are so calming and relaxing, I'm sure your mum will love it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh wow Nina! You're doing it! =D
> 
> Do you have to use different balls of yarn? I would be so lost..........


 :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> really like those colors...very nice
> 
> so what is "offal"
> 
> it sounds like manure


Liver , kidneys, brains, tripe, sweet breads yuck yuck yuck etc etc.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

halal kills the animal the same way as you do for kosher (the humane way,supposedly) but I think kosher goes that extra step to salt and soak the meat and I don't think you have to do that with Halal.. .also there are different blessing to make as you kill the animal either from Hebrew or Arabic... depending.. Halal people can eat Kosher but Kosher people cannot eat Halal...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> halal kills the animal the same way as you do for kosher (the humane way,supposedly) but I think kosher goes that extra step to salt and soak the meat and I don't think you have to do that with Halal.. .also there are different blessing to make as you kill the animal either from Hebrew or Arabic... depending.. Halal people can eat Kosher but Kosher people cannot eat Halal...


It's all so interesting I use Halal meat at work and we had a relief lady who explained it all to me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh wow Nina! You're doing it! =D
> 
> Do you have to use different balls of yarn? I would be so lost..........


NOPE!! all one yarn.. .the yarn has all those colors.. .not bad eh?

I do think I will block it once done.. I think its too puffy!!

But thanks everyone.. that's what happens when you don't read into the night!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do you use halal meat??? do you have Muslims in the center?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

you'll be the only one now finishing your christmas list! while the rest of us are chatting it up!!  lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have nearly finished the band on the pink cardi then I am done. On to next project or finish the socks?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I love FLAN! I make a delicious flan. But I do always ask whether you (the receiver) likes it smooth or with the air pockets, which adds a bit of texture.
> 
> My family is divided... so i make it both ways for them. I do too.
> 
> ...


Wow girl, that is one beautiful, flan! 
:-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i finished a scarflet at the game, and started a moebius...still have to get yarn to finish my other one since i can't find what i did with the extra skein??

and also have a shawl that i just cannot seem to get back to...

and want to start another on my knitting machine...

or i could just chat a while (smile)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Why do you use halal meat??? do you have Muslims in the center?


No Muslim childrens at this point but some of the other centres do. This will make you laugh I have to use this butcher as they are the only one that can deliver in a refrigerated truck that meets food saftey guidelines for under 6's. They travel about 30 min none of the ones a few minutes away can help me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> you'll be the only one now finishing your christmas list! while the rest of us are chatting it up!!  lol


Now that's funny!!!!!! Christmas?? If I sent this to my Jewish orthodox mother for Christmas, she probably would burn it at the stake!!!!

But I do have 2 scarves to make for Christmas for friends, I have yet to start!!!! Frogged them twice already!!! 
But my mom has been asking about the shawl so I have to get it done...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am sticking to my guns...no knitting for Christmas this year...tired of being taken for granted, or considered cheap...

people used to bargain hunting at the mall just don't understand quality

think we have created a whole population of people who think walmart and target are quality clothing


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nina do you celebtrate christmas in any way at all?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

call me scrooge, but i am knitting for myself these days


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OSG your yarn is too precious to waste on those who don't appreciate it>..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbizgirl said:
> ...


There is corruption in the blood, not only spiritually, but also literally. When we shoot deer, if you freeze the meat too soon and it still has some blood in the tissue, it goes bad really fast. Whereas if you leave it hanging to drain out a day outside (if it's cold) and then a few more days in pans in the fridge, all the blood drains out, the meat tastes good, and it lasts frozen a long time.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

guys...have you noticed how much of an advice column kp is turning into these days....


and how many people just have to give advice...from breaking up to buying a house...

thank goodness for the resort!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

let me clarify...i will ask/listen to advice from you guys...but to just post to the masses as a topic?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> guys...have you noticed how much of an advice column kp is turning into these days....
> 
> and how many people just have to give advice...from breaking up to buying a house...
> 
> thank goodness for the resort!


I was thinking the exact same thing yesterday...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Nina do you celebtrate christmas in any way at all?


Usually we go to a friend for Christmas up in Prescott, Arizona.. She lives alone but has this great buffet dinner for friends who come from all over to share with her (if they aren't near family) and we have the very very best time.. Huge tree... love it..

Once when my son was in HS we decided to have Christmas with his girlfriends family... so (I think I wrote this already!!) my son and I brought the tree, dragged it up the stairs to their livingroom decorated it, brought tons of presents.. all the while Brittney and her mom Coleen sat and watched us work... they thought it was hilarious that the Jewish guys were doing all the work for Christmas.... and it was hard.... we went to the mall Christmas eve just to see the insanity.. and boy was it insane. will never do that insanity again!!!..

Holyoake Mall for Barbara's info...

But Christmas was grand.. we made goose with all the trimmings, her husband was a baker so we had the best bread and cakes (cheese, a fruit tart, pecan pie, and a red velvet. and in the AM we had fresh cinnamon rolls and fresh danishes. ) it was great fun opening the presents took almost all day...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all...morning comes early


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > you'll be the only one now finishing your christmas list! while the rest of us are chatting it up!!  lol
> ...


I'm so sorry!! I forget. Please forgive me.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I love FLAN! I make a delicious flan. But I do always ask whether you (the receiver) likes it smooth or with the air pockets, which adds a bit of texture.
> ...


I didn't make that one in particular. But that's what mine look like


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't even read anything else anymore... takes too much time.. and the resort is where my friends are.. so why bother with the rest???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Here you go.. that is only half of the shawl...


Beautiful... is that a Fleece Artist/Handmaiden yarn? I think I recognize the colorway. Ivory or Pewter? I have some Sea Silk in Ivory.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> think we have created a whole population of people who think walmart and target are quality clothing


Well good, you can buy them cheap gifts!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> guys...have you noticed how much of an advice column kp is turning into these days....
> 
> and how many people just have to give advice...from breaking up to buying a house...
> 
> thank goodness for the resort!


I can't stand to read that mess. I never venture into the ChitChat section on this site.

Y'all, I have been trying to catch up the reading for an hour! But you keep moving the finish line!

Bitsey will just have a fit when she comes back tomorrow and has to read 15 pages.

I need to go get back to my Christmas ornament. It was fun kntting.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's that Icicle someone mentioned earlier...

I like it too 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40855-1.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Here's that Icicle someone mentioned earlier...
> 
> I like it too
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40855-1.html


That's so cute... and I have some yarn like that.

I'm peeling off, guys. Have a good night and see you tomorrow!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Sandman is calling... have to get up early. 

Luv you all to pieces! 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night Bonnie!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night City!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And I have noticed that the posts in the forum have fallen off too. Used to be a whole column of posts, but now it seems to be justa few. We never seem to have any shortage. Just miss a few hours and I come back to an encyclopedia.



knittingneedles said:


> I don't even read anything else anymore... takes too much time.. and the resort is where my friends are.. so why bother with the rest???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Plymouth yarn mushishi dont know the colorway.. will check for you

The colorway is 15.. they have some beautiful colors...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey if you all are going to bed.. then good night to you all..

whenever I am answering a post, 3 more posts show up in between!!! I can never catch up!! It's a good thing people sleep at night otherwise I would always be behind!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with you. But if we all read faithfully eventually we will catch up. I feel I read every post, but sometimes one fools me. I didn't see thar!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just popped in to say goodnight Nina. Talk to you in the morning. Hugz!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sleep well Alberta!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

are you still there Nina?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yes now i am.. going back and forth from tv to this..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

My turn to turn in!! Good nite, Tracy...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

night, turning out the lights..


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Morning chicks 

first day for a lie in and dd #1 didnt get the message it was a day off!

oh well, off to knit...bbl


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning all! It's not quite 5 am here and I just finished catching up!
Goodness you people are night owls!
The flan has made me hungry btw.
And that Entralac shawl is amazing, I have that on my list to tackle, some day. Even bought a book that makes it look fairly simple, but I'm still a bit intimidated.
Well, I restarted the stupid scarf, for my FATHER! I'm about halfway done and it's turning out very nice. I'll have to find the post where the stitch was, almost looks like a mistake rib, but not.
My SIL will get something store boughten, I just can't seem to rise above my irritation, and my cat agrees.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning chicks... Been up since 3am, cruising the board.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Enjoy the day off, Dissi...

Debi, glad the scarf is salvageable.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41158-1.html
Here it is. Super simple, goes quick! The hubster likes it, so he may get one as well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning ladies.
SEwbiz will you last the day having so little sleep?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tonight while all was quite online I finished knitting the band on the cardigan I was knitting and sewed it on,I hate doing bands this way they always seem messy I should have knitted it on. I will sew arm and side seams tomorrow as I got bored with it. But I did crochet something specially for my swap partner so I had quite a productive evening..
ps I forgot to do the buttonhole one one side of the band so i will crochet a little loop!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to bed have a great day!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Bitsey. Have a good night? All is well in my little corner of the world.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Morning ladies.
> SEwbiz will you last the day having so little sleep?


No, already had to go take a catnap on the couch and now I feel more tired than I did before. Will nap more later.

Good morning Tracy, Bitsey and Alberta!

Hope Barb is holding up okay heading to that deposition. Let the truth come out!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Bonnie. Question!! You suggested knitting my owls around my hat. How would I do the math? Is there a formula?
The pattern CO 80



Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning chicks... Been up since 3am, cruising the board.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Our Bitsey said Good Morning and promptly disappeared.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Had to fix hubby breakfast, made a fruit salad for breakfasts and had my coffee. Now kitchen cleaned. Now I can sit for a minute. Bits...actually 2 minutes then to the sewing machine.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well good morning to you all too.. got to "put my face on and do my hair".. be back later!!! didn't want to have to read a bazillion pages to catch up!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning ALL!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Morning Bonnie. Question!! You suggested knitting my owls around my hat. How would I do the math? Is there a formula?
> The pattern CO 80
> 
> 
> ...


Alberta, here are a couple of nice ones.... with the owls in different places

http://ruthieknits.com/Site/Owl_Hat.html

http://penguinpurls.blogspot.com/2008/12/who.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-hat-4


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. sorry i don't chime in as much. i don't have alot to say. but i do read the pages. (or glimpse thru them). nothing new here. just keeping my home tidied up and knitting, crocheting. i want to show my lapgan but i still don't know how to put pics on the computor. they tried to show me, but i'm slow in that dept. i have to get my son to put it on.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

did anyone see the pattern for a 3 inch knitted sheep by martha stewart? i'm going to try to knit it quickly for my sister-in-law who lives in FL. for a little something for her birthday. (she loves sheep) it looks really cute. i copied the pattern down. i don't know if i'll be able to knit it, but i'll try.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10204.html

is this what you are talking about, MaryRose?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, yes. but i'm stuck already. i don't know how to knit the "loop" stitch. do any of you?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, it looks like i am the only one online.. and to tell you the truth.. I don't have a clue.. let's do some research online and I will get back to you


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The instructions for the loop stitch is right above the pattern in the Tan shaded area


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

here you go....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you knittingneedles, i'll watch it. i hope i can knit it. i only know the knit/purl stitch right now.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i watched it twice, but i still don't "get it" yet. she knits it too fast. but i'll keep watching it to see how she does it. the directions say it supposed to be easy, but i'll keep studying the stitch. i'll do a search on it. thank you for your help.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes i have to do that too. Watch it over and pause it every few seconds while I do what they do


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, i have to keep watching the video and study the directions on the "search" when i type in "how to knit the loop stitch" in the search. well it supposed to be easy, but i have keep studying it. now in crochet i would catch on fast. i've been crocheting since i was 18. my main thing was crocheting doilies. but i like knitting too. both are fun & relaxing.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All you need to do is make sure that there is loose yarn when you make the stitch.. don't you sometimes have to pull the yarn tighter because you have too much slack? well i think this one is suppose to have the slack.. and once you knit the stitch with the slack (the yarn wrapped around your thumb or finger) you have to lock it in place.. and you do that by knitting 2tog... that's how I see it...

let me find you another video...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The second one seems better and is slow...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, just finished sewing the bag together and then putting the made bias tape on the bag...handsewing tomorrow...and finished. Going to my friends house to make boxwood Christmas wreaths. Never done this before...we shall see. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Correction...not bias tape...binding. Ok, off I go. later I will take a pic.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you make pretty totes. i hope you have a nice day.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks knittingneedles. i put the 2 above videos along with the 1st one you sent me so i can keep watching & practicing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Morning Bonnie. Question!! You suggested knitting my owls around my hat. How would I do the math? Is there a formula?
> The pattern CO 80
> 
> 
> ...


How many sts across is one owl?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta, here are a couple of nice ones.... with the owls in different places
> 
> http://ruthieknits.com/Site/Owl_Hat.html
> 
> ...


At first glance... the first one has the owls too high up, almost to the crown. Not as visible as if they were lower...

The second one has a weird puffy top because she made the mistake of _increasing_ when she should have had you decrease after the owl cables. Cables pull in by about 30%, so when you discontinue an all-over cable you need to lose 30% of the sts before continuing in stockinette (or reverse stockinette.)

The third one is cute, but no ribbing at the bottom, and something doesn't look smooth about the crown, like it's gathered, rather than decreased.

...But that's just me being nit-picky (which I am!).


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> did anyone see the pattern for a 3 inch knitted sheep by martha stewart? i'm going to try to knit it quickly for my sister-in-law who lives in FL. for a little something for her birthday. (she loves sheep) it looks really cute. i copied the pattern down. i don't know if i'll be able to knit it, but i'll try.


No, I haven't... I did see some Martha Stewart yarn for sale at Michael's the other day. I guess she's getting into the knitting and crochet arena.

I am sure you will be able to knit the sheep!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10204.html
> 
> is this what you are talking about, MaryRose?


Oh my gosh! Those are so cute! :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think they would be even cuter if they were big!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQuAl0R3qrM
> 
> here you go....


Cool! I bookmarked that.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bon the next one is better and the last one is the best, i believe... but you can easily deal with the first one, since you are so much more advanced than the rest of us!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I think they would be even cuter if they were big!!


If these are real little they would make cute Christmas ornaments for knitters.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bon the next one is better and the last one is the best, i believe... but you can easily deal with the first one, since you are so much more advanced than the rest of us!


Pshaw! Stop...

She did work way too fast, and wasted the viewer's time moving her sts from needle to needle before she started. She couldn't prepare the work _before_ the camera started rolling? :roll: The average knitter is not going to follow messy instruction like that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Aren't I just a bitch today?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No! Dont ever say that. It's always best to be precise and clear.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH HEY!! look at that... we made 700 pages and no one noticed! hahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

By the way... those patterns were not tried by me. I found them on ravelry.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, you're right, the 1st video, she did it too fast for me to catch on. i'll keep watching it though. they would look cute as an christmas ornament.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sebiz, the owl hats are cute & nicely done. my mom likes owls. i'll tell her about the link. she knows how to knit the cable st. she knitted a owl potholder along time ago.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I did this entrelac shawl all wrong.. But I will not frog it.. just continue doing it wrong... oh well. .I think I found a smoother way to pick up the sts along each rectangle... The way I did it makes them puffier... the other way they would have laid flatter... you learn for the next time i guess.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It still looks great just say it's meant to be like that!!
MORNING ALL!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

morning trac


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Leftovers are the best!! Everything tastes so much better the next day. My menu usually consisted of: Rice with gandules, Pernil, Ham, Baked Ziti or Lasagna, Mashed sweet potatos with marshmallows on top, Pasteles, Guineos en Escabeche, Flan and Coquito.
> 
> Man o man.... Let's see what I can put together this year.


If I were not going to Belize, I just might have invited myself to your house for Christmas dinner! Yummo. And Flan, I love it. I have an easy extra yummy recipe for Flan. One is a cheese flan, the other vanilla. Ladies at work gave it to me. So easy even I can make it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Tania. Much better than trying to figure it out myself.



citynenanyc said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Bonnie. Question!! You suggested knitting my owls around my hat. How would I do the math? Is there a formula?
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> By the way... those patterns were not tried by me. I found them on ravelry.


I love the little hoot owl cables, esp. when you add the little eyes. Not sure if eyes would be safe for a baby, tho.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello Tracy!

And... Barb! How did the dep go?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm taking my little sweet doggy in for spaying tomorrow. Hope she does okay. We've been practicing riding in the car.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You can always embroider eyes on the owls..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > really like those colors...very nice
> ...


I ain't eating that crap either!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HOW Was the depo??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Nina do you celebtrate christmas in any way at all?
> ...


Holyoke Mall!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I do everything possible to stay away from there during the holidays. Within a week or so I make it a point to avoid that area period!! It's crazy crazy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

which is why we went.. to experience the craziness


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Bonnie. Question!! You suggested knitting my owls around my hat. How would I do the math? Is there a formula?
> ...


oooo, i like those too! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

whew! I had a lot of reading to do to catch up!!
The depo was not as bad as I expected. My attorney said I did excellent. He said I stayed focused (miracle) and that I present myself very well. i will make an excellent witness. (hope it doesn't go that far)

Anyway, it took me almost 3 hours to get there, 2 hours for the depo, and 3 hours back! What a day! I was gonna cook dinner but hubby just came in and said lets go out. whoohoo


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> whew! I had a lot of reading to do to catch up!!
> The depo was not as bad as I expected. My attorney said I did excellent. He said I stayed focused (miracle) and that I present myself very well. i will make an excellent witness. (hope it doesn't go that far)
> 
> Anyway, it took me almost 3 hours to get there, 2 hours for the depo, and 3 hours back! What a day! I was gonna cook dinner but hubby just came in and said lets go out. whoohoo


Yeah... you sure need to. So glad it's over.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

now mike wants me to pick where to go, I can't make up my mind. I don't want to think, I want to knit!! I just want to zone out and knit!

BTW, Karen came home from the hospital today. She sounds really good. i haven't seen her yet, but I did talk to her on my way home from the depo.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

need help deciding where to go? go to yelp.com and put in your zip code.. and you will find all the restaurants you want with reviews etc..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad it went well.. long trip but worth it possibly?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not for a baby, but a little older child. I will check on buttons when I get the hat done. The set is a gift surprise.



Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > By the way... those patterns were not tried by me. I found them on ravelry.
> ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, you can always embroider the eyes on..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That sounds like a plan. Owl eyes have a black center with orangy/yellow around. The yarn ios a midnigtht green. Plan to start the hat tonight. Then I plan a simple scarf to go with it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, is anyone going to knit a owl hat? i like the middle link the best which sewbiz gave.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i will be studying how to knit the loop stitch by watching videos tonite. now i'm curiuos how to make them. (little sheep).


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i will be studying how to knit the loop stitch by watching videos tonite. now i'm curiuos how to make them. (little sheep).


mr...you've started something :shock:

i am going to have to take a sabbatical from work to finish all the wips i will have.... :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks just finished with dinner. It was an experience making my first boxwood wreath. My friend helped me and taught me. But it was fun. Hope to make more with her next week. In the am finish hand sewing the binding, then I will put a pic on our resort. I am off to my chair chicklets. I will check in later. Hubby and I sat outside with a fire in our firepit before dinner. It is lovely. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey all! Well here's the pic of the scarf formerly known as the idiot sil scarf.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh my

cat likes to live dangerously


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol! They did a good job that's for sure. No worries, its about halfway redone. 
Barbara, glad the depo went well! Enjoy your supper out.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

so quiet...guess i will check back in later


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Angela, I am here. I was watching the tube....Absolutely zero on this evening. My neck is killing me. I don't know if it is stress from sewing or, bless my soul, the computer. Ok, be back in a minute. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Just finished the dishes, need to get mom in the bath. Be back in a bit.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Angela, I am here. I was watching the tube....Absolutely zero on this evening. My neck is killing me. I don't know if it is stress from sewing or, bless my soul, the computer. Ok, be back in a minute. Bits


Say it aint so!! Ok Bitsey.... you're going to have to put your shower head on the strongest setting, wait, that's if you have a massager one... and let the water hit your shoulder! Only as hot as you can handle of course...

And i'm sure you already knew that... I didn't invent it! 

WOrks for me most of the time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm here. We went to the Russell Inn again. Mike and Poppy love it there. It's cheap and the food is good. I had a personal size white pizza, Mike a combo pizza, and Poppy had a hamburg steak. (Just an over sized burger with no bun!) But he likes them.

I was falling asleep in the car going and coming back! I'm beat!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know it does, except took my shower earlier, and frankly do not want to have to do hair at this hour. So I will take an aspirin and settle down to bed in an hour. Lately (we are retired) I have been sleeping in till 8 am. Gosh I love it. When we worked we got up at 4am. So happy to be retired. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Then bed dear heart.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits what you really need is for hubby to give you a serious back massage.. that will take the pain away.. a little massage oil.. or even tiger balm... and you should be good as rain..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

get the muscle rub. It works great.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Your hubby might be retired but that doesn't mean he shouldn't work!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

If you have any muscle rub, ask him to massage into your neck and shoulder with his good hand. It will feel so much better.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't rely on men for massages!!!! I have something called the thumper.. it's what they use in Chiropractor's offices... it's a huge massage machine that really gets the kinks out... brought it years ago and still love it.. it also has a heat button so that you can massage with heat..

when i sit at this chair for too long and my backs starts to ache i take it out and use it.. it works....


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi debidoodle, your cats look cute. i'm a cat person. if i could, i'd have a cat. (my husband is allergic to animals with fur.)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, my "knitting for dummies" book doesn't have anything on the "loop" stitch, so i have to watch you-tubes on it. a new challenge for us knitters who don't know the loop stitch.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks, no massage for me. I quess I am just not that person that enjoys that. I would rather take an aspirin.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Youtube is good Maryrose. It does work. Just keep watching and try doing the stitch while watching. Remember you can stop it and restart. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just hope the aspirin will make you feel better. I'm sorry you are hurting. I hate aches and pains. My hips, especially the left one, hurts all the time in the winter. Maybe that's why I hate the winters now. I take tylenol pm at bedtime to help ease it a bit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have you asked your Dr. about that hip in the winter? Maybe you just need an anti-flammatory med. Hey, as we get older, when I get out of bed I kind of stumble around trying to get this old stiff bod moving again. I know when I went in for that disgusting test, when I was told roll onto my right hip itkilled me..on the left nothing. Maybe it is arthritis...have they said? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do you have bone problems....you know fosimax problems? I quit taking it. do you know they can clean bathrooms with that stuff. I take calicum, vitamin D3, and a muti. I think that stuff is crap. In fact ask your dentist...it is hardeer to perform dental surgery if you are on fosimax...you do not heal as well and you are more prone to infections. and those are words from my dentist. Check it out. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it is arthritis. I had an xray to confirm it. I have spoken to my doc about it. I take ibprofen (spell) and at night ibprofen pm. It helps.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok so i'm young, but I get the aches and pains too. I'm with ya! Having been broken in 4 places and bruised in so many places... i think I can join you there! Add in some carpal tunnel and neuropathy. I'd like to add that I 'm not minimizing anyone's pain. Tolerance levels for each of us is very very different. 

Bitsey, how about one of those ben gay patches??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I can minimize my pain. It's not terrible. When it's cold and damp, that's when I feel it most. Otherwise, I can move through it and it helps.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So i was sitting here quietly for a bit... guess what I was doing??? Trying to Knook. Please hide this from Bonnie!!! LOL J/K. 

So... guess I have some new Crochet hooks..... I just don't get it? Wth?? If you Crochet and want some knitting stitches... Well then, learn to knit like everyone else!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey not to worry chicks. Aches and pains come and go.I am going to chill for a while and try to watch the "boob tube". Later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

goodnight Bitsey!

I'm heading for bed too. I had to get up way too early this morning for that damn depo. My brain is fried.

Goodnight chicks with Sticks. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

we dont want you to feel any pain Bitsey... Hugs!! Gentle ones...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night night Barbara.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well good night all of you.. and barbara you talked about carpel tunnel ... have you had tests for it? I just had the tests this week.. and don't have it.. but my hands still hurts sometimes... but those tests were a bitch!!! ones I will never forget.... so all aches and pains should go away.. hot baths help too... (I hate baths, but have the best shower head ever!!!)... 

Well good nite.... again!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41612-1.html

Look how cool this afghan is!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you got there first!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Very cool afghan, but I most likely would have killed someone before I finished it..looked crocheted. Ok, chicklets...off to my chair and then to bed..chat with you all in the am . Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

sleep well...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tania, you got there first!!!!


LOL i did! I was trying to click on watched topics to comeback to the resort and I clicked on Unread Topics.... And figured well let me see  It's so cool for a kid. The child will love it for sure!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet dreams Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

NINA!!! X Factor! Can't wait til you see it =D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha neither can i.. gonna watch a movie.. see ya later...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Helloooooooooo! I'm home is anyone here?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, that is a unique afghan. she had to switch colors constantly. i don't have that kind of patience either.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Maryrose how has your day been have you mastered the loop stitch yet?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wouldnt even know where to begin!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Tracy! Am off to la la land.... 

Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The Afgan makes me exhausted just looking at it but She is one very clever lady.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hi ,bye City...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, no not yet. what happened is that i went to look at martha stewart's new yarn & on her website, she had 2 cute 3 inch sheeps to knit. well, my sister-in-law loves sheep so i was thinking of knitting her one for her birthday. but i need to know how to do the loop stitch which is the sheep's body.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is it the same pattern that was posted earlier on today by Knitting I think?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

yes.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I saw them they are cute!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i have a couple projects i'm working on: crocheting a lapgan for myself, socks (of course), a doily, and hopefully the tiny sheep.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well take care everyone. i'm going to watch some you-tubes and knit or crochet. my husband is sleeping. he has work tomorrow. my son is doing good at burger king. i'm glad he has a job.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good night Maryrose sleep well!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks tracy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, is anyone going to knit a owl hat? i like the middle link the best which sewbiz gave.


I think it was Tania who found those links, actually. I was just commenting on what I saw in each of the designs... their strengths and weaknesses. :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Hey all! Well here's the pic of the scarf formerly known as the idiot sil scarf.


Ooooooow... BAD kitties! And they are just sitting there, all cool, like, "What?!" :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Angela, I am here. I was watching the tube....Absolutely zero on this evening. My neck is killing me. I don't know if it is stress from sewing or, bless my soul, the computer. Ok, be back in a minute. Bits


Did you try the frozen pea bag trick, to ice it?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So i was sitting here quietly for a bit... guess what I was doing??? Trying to Knook. Please hide this from Bonnie!!! LOL J/K.
> 
> So... guess I have some new Crochet hooks..... I just don't get it? Wth?? If you Crochet and want some knitting stitches... Well then, learn to knit like everyone else!!


You have my permission and blessing to get all the fun you can out of that thing! I hope you do... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> goodnight Bitsey!
> 
> I'm heading for bed too. I had to get up way too early this morning for that damn depo. My brain is fried.
> 
> Goodnight chicks with Sticks. Sweet Dreams!


Goodnight Barb. I'm right behind you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-41612-1.html
> 
> Look how cool this afghan is!!!!!


Wow, she's good. She put those together like puzzles!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Helloooooooooo! I'm home is anyone here?


Helloooooooooooo Tracy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hey Tracy! Am off to la la land....
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!


Goodnight Tania...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to join the sleepers... remember I got up at 3am this morning and did NOT get to nap this afternoon!

Good night, all!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz how was you day I just fell asleep on the lounge I am so tired and it is only 3.30pm.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I just finished a pretty good movie.. called the devil's double.. its the story about the guy who doubled as sadaam hussians son (udi)... 

That guy was completely out of control..

Horrible human, good he is dead now... but the movie was something...

had to close my eyes here and there.... ugh...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't like movies that make me feel bad... but I'm sure it was interesting!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had a fun day cleaning the mess that was left in my kitchen, I can never understand how people know where to find things but never put them back... there was food up the splash backs and cupboard doors.
Best of all I had a teaching student with me in the kitchen some off them have to do a day other than teaching, she managed to cut my finger......with a tin lid she didn't take it all the way off and when I pointed to something she turned around and sliced my knuckle. This kid had no idea at 19/20 how to peel a potato!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm not happy with the little cardigan I made I don't know why maybe I am just sick of looking at it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh why dont you show us and we can tell you what we think of the cardi?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How is your finger? was it a big cut? and how is your husbands teeth? or lack of ....doing??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I will give it a liitle press and I still have to sew the sides up then I will post, it is probably just me being picky as the band is a bit bent in one place and it keeps drawing my eye.
Just a small cut across the top of knuckle but right where it bends.Hubby looks like chipmunk one side is very swollen but he says its a bit tender and raw feeling where all the stitches are but he is only taking iboprfen for it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well i hope he feels better quickly...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

He is being a smart #$&^$ so he is on the mend..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > So i was sitting here quietly for a bit... guess what I was doing??? Trying to Knook. Please hide this from Bonnie!!! LOL J/K.
> ...


I was agreeing with you Bonnie. That thing is crap! Lol i only extended my crochet hook stash with those....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Off to the races!! Mornin!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all... Trasara, so sorry about the cut... I have been known to have to glue breaks in my skin so I can knit...if no liquid stitch medical glue available.. I have used super glue....

Don't know if it should be rec'd, but it keeps me from bleeding on my wip


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I have sjogrens syndrome... So when it flares up, I have breaks wherever my hands bend... Knuckles esp'lly


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> well good night all of you.. and barbara you talked about carpel tunnel ... have you had tests for it? I just had the tests this week.. and don't have it.. but my hands still hurts sometimes... but those tests were a bitch!!! ones I will never forget.... so all aches and pains should go away.. hot baths help too... (I hate baths, but have the best shower head ever!!!)...
> 
> Well good nite.... again!!!


Yes, I was tested for the carpel tunnel. And yes, the test are painful IMHO!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

another day another dollar!
Heading out to work, so I will catch up with the Chicks with Sticks when I'm there. I'm hoping to finish up some month end reports and stuff today. I want to get them out of the way. 

Take care! Chat later!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

today must be a sleep in day. I didn't get the notice.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Foggy day here in Virgin9a on the Coast. Sun is tring to break through. I am going to finish up the bag and when it is done I will post a pic. Wake up Wake up chicklets.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am awake, and hello all my little chicks. BRRRR!! It is so cold this morning. In the 30's.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally picked the yarn for the owl. I am trying to use some of the stuff on hand. I am afraid it isn't the best quality but the kid will likely lose it the first day. But it is cute to say the least.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It isn't for a young child, but a young teen-ager. He may be too KOOL to wear it, but that is the chance I took.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey dissi, see you are somewhere on here. Hello, before you turn in for the night.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Must not be far to work. One minute you are here the next POOF!! gone.



Barbara Ann said:


> today must be a sleep in day. I didn't get the notice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't usually use "good" yarn on gifts to people. Except my sisters who I'm doing the socks for. Judy does quilting and understands the time and cost put into an object that is handmade. Everyone else.........FORGET IT! Michael's and AC Moore works for them!

Now for myself....I'm like the loreal commercials. I buy the good stuff because "I'm worth it" LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I do so agree Barb. Especially if I don't know the child well, I call it a gift of love. The rest is not up to me. Right???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Must not be far to work. One minute you are here the next POOF!! gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work about 3 - 4 miles from work. If needed I really could walk it, but that ain't gonna happen! The longest part of my drive is getting past the middle school. All the kiddies going to school. But it's not bad at all. And I go to the post office each morning before coming in so I can pick up the daily mail for work.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to Webs tonight after work to turn in my "class" projects. I missed the last night of class because I was sick then. So I'm meeting up with my instructor. While I"m there.....of course....I"m gonna do a little shopping. Then I'm off to the dreaded Holyoke Mall (yo Nina!) to AC Moore. They are having a fantastic sale on yarns. I want to get a few more skeins of that baby yarn Alberta and I have been using for baby cocoons. Whoohoo!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, since I finished the blue one I don't even like the striped one I made. I hated the color changes every 3 to 6 rows. So I have the blue one and can't wait to start on the other blue colorway. I don't remember, but I think I posted a picture here. I laugh when I think of Mike giving yours away to someone with a new baby. What generosity!! Sweet man!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys, Alberta since you said that the owl hat is for a teenager and you arent sure if he will want it or not... I have noticed a trend with teen beanies... they like the ones with the skulls on it.. have you thought of doing a beanie like that instead of the owls???

It's from Polarknit.com the pattern is below without the pix.. to get to the pix just go to the website and scroll thru the patterns. they have some really nice patterns actually.. Just a suggestion...

I removed the link since it didn't reopen.. I will post the pattern in a doc...


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> You are dear, we all have our own baggage to carry..sorry, can't afford to carry someone elses!!!


Love it!! Love your signature as well...I can relate!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barb, since I finished the blue one I don't even like the striped one I made. I hated the color changes every 3 to 6 rows. So I have the blue one and can't wait to start on the other blue colorway. I don't remember, but I think I posted a picture here. I laugh when I think of Mike giving yours away to someone with a new baby. What generosity!! Sweet man!!


I did get a lovely Thank You card from the couple he gave it to. They love it. So all is good. I need to make a blue one, my brothers step daughter just found out she's having a boy! That gives her 4 boys! first 3 are older, they were adopted, this is her first biological baby. So happy for them all.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm here!
Been paying bills all morning. I hate this time of the month, more than I hate the "Other" time of the month!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So it's great that Mike gave them the cocoon!! Just goes to show.. it all works out in the end!!! 

My SisIL makes a batch of baby blankets in all colors in advance then she has what to give at a moments notice.. I would love to do that once I get thru everything else!!!! I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon!!!! lol

I got to get me some of that yarn... even though it's acrylic... and even though I have no kiddies coming (YET)..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I'm here!
> Been paying bills all morning. I hate this time of the month, more than I hate the "Other" time of the month!


I've got a few I can throw your way if you want them!! :shock: :twisted:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, what colors do you want? I can get it and ship it out. NO problem! Just let me know what colors and how many of each skein. I'm getting some more to add to the stash too as it does knit up really cute. Like your sister, I'm going to work ahead of myself. Great take along for Belize, baby cocoons/blankets, socks, and of course I have to make dish cloths (hand made in Belize!)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicks, still plugging along on that tote. Knitting, you alwaysneed to have extra in your stash. Right now I probably have enough sock yarn to make 25 pairs. You just never know when that blizzard is coming. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, what are you using..that Bernat Jacquard Baby?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm here!
> ...


Gee, wow, thanks.
I'm afraid that I am Disinclined to acquiese your very, very, generous offer.
But, maybe next month! NOT!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb, what are you using..that Bernat Jacquard Baby?


yes! If you need any I can get it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike just told me we are buying our own transportation once we get to Caye Caulker. BIKES! Instead of renting them for a month, it's cheaper to buy us each a new one. We can leave them there in storage at the High School, since we do volunteer stuff for them. And we are good friends with the founders and some of the teachers. When we retire there, the school wants me to teach a couple classes on basic bookkeeping. Of course, no pay, but I'd love to do it. 2 days a week, maybe 2 hours a day. Sweet!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks,B arb, but right now I do not have babies in my future as a grandma. Plus do not know of anyone going to have a baby. I did order some for Dissi once from Joann's. And I do go on a road trip every now and then and can pick up yarn. But thank you anyway. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey Chicks, still plugging along on that tote. Knitting, you alwaysneed to have extra in your stash. Right now I probably have enough sock yarn to make 25 pairs. You just never know when that blizzard is coming. Bits


wow, I only have about 6.. thought I would take all of them on the ship to knit socks.. since anything bigger would be nuts.. and if it will be anything like last time.. they had yarn for us when we got there.. and we all knitting for 2 orphanages in Peru..at the end of the cruise... the girl in charge (who had no idea about knitting or crocheting) asked me to put together the next ships order!!! would you believe that? I spent a day online at JoAnns picking yarn for a bunch of women I had no idea what they wanted or liked... plus, they wanted only the cheap stuff... I still have the shopping list... lol.. just in case they ask me again...got alot of variegated and bright yarns.. It was the spring!.

Wish they would hire me as the knitting teach, I could spend my life on a cruise ship!!!!!!!

So no big projects on a ship... so what you are saying bits is that I have to build up my sox stash????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

build the stash, whether it's socks or something else. I do!!!!!!!

Bitsey, you have more sock yarn than me and I want more more more.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, are you going to knit that cute owl hat that sewbiz gave us the link to?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, are you going to knit that cute owl hat that sewbiz gave us the link to?


I thought Tania sent those patterns? :?: 
Alberta was looking to make them.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, my hands get numb off & on too, but i think my cond. stems from my achy back from my right hip that has severe tendonitus in it. but i go to my gentle chiroprator once a month & my back is ok. my hands still get a little numb but i can still knit & crochet. i take lots of breaks. i had an xray on my hands done. shows no arthritus.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope I never develope serious issues with my hands. I'm kinda particial to them!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I did not mean to have that much, it's just everytime we have gone somewhere I see a shop and run in and the rest is history. As Stephanie Pearl-McPhee...the sheep may stop producing wool with this global warming stuff. So, I must be prepared. Besides you can do other things with that yarn..I think...but I like socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, back to my hand sewing.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Oow... Hope they didn't cost more than crochet hooks. Can you send them back?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> here is the pattern in a downloaded version.. with pix..


Um... Nina you do know you can't do this without permission from the website....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, are you going to knit that cute owl hat that sewbiz gave us the link to?


Maryrose, it was not me who gave the link. It was Tania who found those...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, late 'good morning'... I see you all have already been on and back off again! I took doggie Sophie out to the country vet to get her spaying done this morning. Hope she's doing okay. She was sort of getting used to the ride in the car, but once we got to the vet, she was TERRIFIED. They let her lie down on a warming blanket. Hope that helped her feel better.

My friend bought an expensive, high bred Welsh Corgi and promptly _fell in love_ with him-- wrote about him on her blog and had videos, the whole 9 yards. When she took him in to be neutered, he _died_! He had some kind of reaction to the anesthesia or something. They say it happens! So I'm worried until I get to call and find out how Sophie is doing...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > here is the pattern in a downloaded version.. with pix..
> ...


iT'S a free pattern.. .thought you can do that with a free pattern if it is used for personal use or charity????????

Am I wrong???? Isn't it the same as sending a link to the pattern????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here's the link to the pattern Nina posted. (They benefit financially from people travelling to the website to download free patterns.)
http://yarn.polarknit.com/patterns/
The download link is under the skull beanie picture.

Or this, directly to it:
http://www.polarknitpatterns.com/Skull-Beanie-Worsted1.pdf


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


No. They get advertising dollars from the number of "visits" to their website, so you can only post a link to the website, not the pattern itself. Contrary to popular belief, you cannot publish even free patterns, regardless of the use.

Traffic to the website is how they are reimbursed financially for providing the "free" patterns, and it's also a way of getting you there to look around and possibly buy something else.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Sorry to be so nitpicky, but one day when I have a website set up for my designs, I will also offer freebies to get people to come to my site. And I'll be pissed with whoever bypasses me by giving my patterns out themselves. It's an internet no-no.

The internet has it's own rules, and it's a different way of thinking of everything!

You can pm the Admin. and just tell him you goofed and ask him to strip the download off your post. Just send him the URL to that exact page.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

They have some great patterns on that page! Did you see the ladybug slippers? The peanut pillow for your neck! I need one of those...

I wish they had a pattern for the monkey face hat that they sell, ready-made. It's so cute.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, you made me curious...I can make without buying more sock yarn 30 pairs. But I also give it away in gifts. And I hope to get more....I love it. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Nina. I don't think I have black but will check. Does it have to be black and grey? It is interesting. Does it have any particular meaning? I wouldn't want to send something that would get the child in trouble or beaten up



knittingneedles said:


> here is the pattern in a downloaded version.. with pix..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Nina. Just reading the posts. I printed the directions, but I will destroy it. Don't want either of us to get in trouble. I am doing okay with the owl, and since it will be knitted with love he will either like it or give it away. But thanks for trying.



knitgalore said:


> Thank you Nina. I don't think I have black but will check. Does it have to be black and grey? It is interesting. Does it have any particular meaning? I wouldn't want to send something that would get the child in trouble or beaten up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Oh Nina. Just reading the posts. I printed the directions, but I will destroy it. Don't want either of us to get in trouble. I am doing okay with the owl, and since it will be knitted with love he will either like it or give it away. But thanks for trying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACK! Don't destroy it... If you want to even the score, just go to the website and take a look at what they have. Your "hit" will count.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No idea... sorry... I just thought it would be easier this way..next time only links.. shame I got back to it too late or I would have deleted it myself...

And Alberta, any combo of colors work.. it isn't a gang sign!!! lol.... just what the kids like today...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with you all. lite rain & dreary here today. i have alot of laundry to do today when i have the car. i still don't know how to knit the "loop" stitch. they say it's easy, but for me, i still don't get it. those little sheep would be cute to make.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OIC. On my way!!



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Nina. Just reading the posts. I printed the directions, but I will destroy it. Don't want either of us to get in trouble. I am doing okay with the owl, and since it will be knitted with love he will either like it or give it away. But thanks for trying.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I see how it works. And I did find lots of patterns I liked. So everytime I go there I count and can get a free pattern?



Sewbizgirl said:


> Here's the link to the pattern Nina posted. (They benefit financially from people travelling to the website to download free patterns.)
> http://yarn.polarknit.com/patterns/
> The download link is under the skull beanie picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

As long as you go to the website, you can get as many patterns as you want. All they ask is you visit the website so they make thier money from their advertisers. Free to us.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I never understood the why's and wherefores. now I do. And understand the way it works Thanks



Barbara Ann said:


> As long as you go to the website, you can get as many patterns as you want. All they ask is you visit the website so they make thier money from their advertisers. Free to us.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Da**. Had a whole thing typed up and lost it I think. So I will just ask if anybody knows anything about yarn brand Pingouin Has a little penguin on label.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, when you are typing something (email, a comment or word doc or anything else) and you lose it.. if you haven't clicked on anything else.. just hit.. ctrl Z and it will come back .... ctrl Z brings back the last thing you did... works everytime.. but if you already clicked on something else.. it's lost!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, the admin removed the download! i am back in the game!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Chicklets, Knitting did you get into trouble? I have finished that tote...two more to do. Waiting for hubby to make sure I do everything right posting a pic. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Whoohoo Bitsey, you are knocking those out in record time. You will be back to your socks before you know it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Justa side note. The little one in my avatar will be a year old in a week or so, AND she will get a now little brother tomorrow if nature cooperates. I think they just want the baby born on 11/11/11. She is due next week. So we are pretty excited. I took the cocoon and a soft velour blanket over there. I have to hurry and get the nursing cover finished. I will simply make 2. Another little one in January. Then I will be ready.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wish it were quick...taking tomorrow to knit socks, then back to cutting on Saturday. Hoping that by Wednesday of next week it will be ready to put together. I will be happy when they are all done. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My daughter (whom I want nothing to do with at this point in life) will be 30 tomorrow, on 11-11-11. LONG LONG UGLY STORY!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Bitsey, the bags are beautiful. You do fabulous work. Shame I don't enjoy sewing as much as knitting. I even looked at patterns yesterday in the Walmart. Patterns for bags and totes. I bought none!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, congrads on your new coming grandchild alberta. i pray the baby will be nice & healthy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, I am so sorry. I have some dysfunction in my kids so know what you are going through. No matter how I try I spend a lot of time trying to figure out what I could have done better. My heart is heavy as In my heart I don't even know what happened. Long story, just don't know if it is ugly, or just the times we live in.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey & barbara ann, i'm on the even round of the "foot" now. i'm getting there with the 2nd sock. i wish i knew how to put pictures on. they have to teach me but both hubby & son are busy working alot. well, my son likes to go out too. oh well, so did i at his age.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i think it's the times we're living in. it's gotten worse since even i was a kid. just read drudge report news. who's doing this, etc.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I just typed a generic post. I will remember that. I didn't know that. I am trying to get a line on some Pingouin yarn. Have never heard of it, but it liiks like pretty good yarn.



knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, when you are typing something (email, a comment or word doc or anything else) and you lose it.. if you haven't clicked on anything else.. just hit.. ctrl Z and it will come back .... ctrl Z brings back the last thing you did... works everytime.. but if you already clicked on something else.. it's lost!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah Maryrose. Soon you will have a pair. And you will have to stop those two boys (hubby and son) long enough to show you how to post a picture!! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, going to try to post a pic of the tote now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Pic of tote


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ignore the fish..child gave it to me. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bitsey, that is beautiful. You do such beautiful work. I am amazed at your talents. Did you draft the pattern or buy it? Don't think mine were compared to yours. You go girl!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG. the bag is beautiful! I just love all those bright colors!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank girls a friend gave me the pattern.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, it looks like the perfect bag to take to Belize. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:wink: :wink: I agree!! LOL

here is a link to the apartment we are renting for the month we are there! First floor unit.

http://www.cayecaulkerchronicles.com/2011/08/23/classifieds-for-rent/


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Pic of tote


HOW COOL IS THAT!!!!!

Fantastic!!! even the shape.. you really are a master!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can just imagine a diaper bag like that!!! When I need it.. I will be calling!!!! bits get ready!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, nah I don't think I got in trouble... he just removed it at my request...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Have to go to the post office.. got a sh**t load of stuff to ship!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I see a computer laptop/knitting bag combo!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you...and pray tell what do you need a diaper bag for? You are kidding right?And please, I appreciate the compliments, but remember we have the master sewer...mother Sewbiz. Ok, I am waiting to hear about the diaper bag. The little girls pick their fabrics out of my stash. Two of them wanted that fabric, so after that is it gone. I am interested in doing a red one with a tropical background...just have to find it and I have to like it. That is always my problem. Liking the fabric.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

your girls have good taste. I love the fabric!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. I will try to show you fabric for number 2 on Saturday. Too bad this child picked it...I loved this fabric.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am just hoping that the second time around it works for my son and DIL... so I have faith and wait patiently for news.. there is nothing going on... but a future grandmom can hope?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes you can, I just was not sure if you were wandering down memory lane..... with a re-visit. You scared me. My package should be there for you when you go to the PO.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW.. My heart will be with you!!!!


Barbara Ann said:


> :wink: :wink: I agree!! LOL
> 
> here is a link to the apartment we are renting for the month we are there! First floor unit.
> 
> http://www.cayecaulkerchronicles.com/2011/08/23/classifieds-for-rent/


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmmm!! Your swap? Which direction will it be going?? LOLOLOL Just kidding!! Maybe!! Told you all I am always watching for clues.



knittingneedles said:


> Have to go to the post office.. got a sh**t load of stuff to ship!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb I love that apartment. 

Knitting did I scare you away? Bits I am teasing of course.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope, I don't scare that easily.. remember I am a New Yorker... Just arranging the stuff that needs to go to the post office... and getting dressed...

See ya ladies later!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, where did you get the fabric? It is so cheery.



Bitsey said:


> Barb I love that apartment.
> 
> Knitting did I scare you away? Bits I am teasing of course.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Nina ran to the post office. 

I haven't sent my swap out yet. I have to get the items wrapped. I'll pick up one last thing tonight at Webs. I know, I keep saying one last thing! LOL Oh well! I can't say what direction I will be sending it, but I will say it's not going NORTH! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, are you sure admin is a He? Is right on the ball. Must be able to answer quickly.



knittingneedles said:


> Alberta, nah I don't think I got in trouble... he just removed it at my request...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the apartment is cute. And it's right near the split, which is where the bar/resturant is the has the picnic tables in the water! If I"m not home, you know where to find me!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Scratch Barbara Ann.., BUT can I believe her? Sounds like a game of Clue. LOL



Barbara Ann said:


> I think Nina ran to the post office.
> 
> I haven't sent my swap out yet. I have to get the items wrapped. I'll pick up one last thing tonight at Webs. I know, I keep saying one last thing! LOL Oh well! I can't say what direction I will be sending it, but I will say it's not going NORTH! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, did you take notes for uploading photos?



Bitsey said:


> Thank you. I will try to show you fabric for number 2 on Saturday. Too bad this child picked it...I loved this fabric.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

our power keeps flickering. I think we are gonna lose it here at work!

Alberta, wouldn't you be considered Northwest? Or West from me? Not really north, since north would be NH, VT, ME, or even canada.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I am sort of North west?? No, I am not getting any hints here. I am just kidding, as this is part of the fun....



Barbara Ann said:


> I think Nina ran to the post office.
> 
> I haven't sent my swap out yet. I have to get the items wrapped. I'll pick up one last thing tonight at Webs. I know, I keep saying one last thing! LOL Oh well! I can't say what direction I will be sending it, but I will say it's not going NORTH! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well someone did it in the craft room, with the wrapping paper, but the questions is....to whooooo?????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are so cute. I hope you know I am kidding. Not about cute. That is serious



Barbara Ann said:


> our power keeps flickering. I think we are gonna lose it here at work!
> 
> Alberta, wouldn't you be considered Northwest? Or West from me? Not really north, since north would be NH, VT, ME, or even canada.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: You are pretty damn cute yourself!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah!! You are on the ball!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Well someone did it in the craft room, with the wrapping paper, but the questions is....to whooooo?????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, chicks with sticks, i"m gonna sneak out of the office early! Going to Webs then AC Moore. Told hubby to go ahead and eat and feed Poppy. I'll grab something when I get home. I'll let you all know how I made out at the Ac Moore!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, yes, i know. (about them showing me how to put pictures on).


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, your tote looks great! nicely done & tropical colors. sewbiz is also the master knitter too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK so I went to the post office and mailed my packages... and the funniest thing happened.. as I was taking out my packages... the lady asked.... are they fruitcakes??? I said yes.. she almost fell down.. she said .. i don't believe it.. no one makes fruitcake anymore.. did you actually make them? and send them.. no one does that anymore too.. I said.. well I do... and then we talked about it.. and she asked about the recipe.. so next time I see her, I will give her a cake (I made tons) and the recipe too.. that should make her Christmas!!! .. Funny story, eh????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Let me see!! Does Nina have my address? MMMMMgood!! Just joshin' you How did she know they were fruitcake? Okay, okay, I will just take the recipe.....



knittingneedles said:


> OK so I went to the post office and mailed my packages... and the funniest thing happened.. as I was taking out my packages... the lady asked.... are they fruitcakes??? I said yes.. she almost fell down.. she said .. i don't believe it.. no one makes fruitcake anymore.. did you actually make them? and send them.. no one does that anymore too.. I said.. well I do... and then we talked about it.. and she asked about the recipe.. so next time I see her, I will give her a cake (I made tons) and the recipe too.. that should make her Christmas!!! .. Funny story, eh????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, going to fix dinner. Check in with you all later. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry ladies, will be glad when Monday gets here, Ive bought one item for my swap, really need to get a move on...am going to the german market in Birmingham a fortnight today and will buy most of my items there...they do lots of craft work, and candles and candies (sweets) and they do an awesome sausage and cheese dipped in batter and deep fried! oh and the most amazing doughnuts...wish it was next week! lol

tommoro is our rememberance day (11/11/11) this year is a big celebration, and we have parades arranged for all weekend, i think it was 4 at the last count, I promise i will try and get a good picture of me and the kids in number one uniform...

Pls dont worry if you see me online and im not about, sometimes i leave the page open so i know where to start from if I havent left a message...

Nite chicks with sticks xxx


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi dissi, nice to hear from you. i hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Night dissi, Happy you let us know. I always look at my buddy list and can see who is online. I do hope you can get us some pictures. And you know we just miss you when not about. Have a nice day tomorrow. I may get another GGS tomorrow. They are inducing labor. I think they just wanted it 11/11/11.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi maryrose. By the time I wrote dissi a note she was Poof!! gone. How are you doing this fine day. I say that with tongue in cheek. We had snow flurries off and on all day. And temp. in the 30's. Brrrr!!


maryrose said:


> hi dissi, nice to hear from you. i hope you have a nice evening.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I see how it works. And I did find lots of patterns I liked. So everytime I go there I count and can get a free pattern?


Every time you go there you "count", and you might go there and download several free patterns. There's no limit to how many of their patterns you download. You can get them all on one visit, if you like...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bonnie, the admin removed the download! i am back in the game!!


You are redeemed!! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Justa side note. The little one in my avatar will be a year old in a week or so, AND she will get a now little brother tomorrow if nature cooperates. I think they just want the baby born on 11/11/11. She is due next week. So we are pretty excited. I took the cocoon and a soft velour blanket over there. I have to hurry and get the nursing cover finished. I will simply make 2. Another little one in January. Then I will be ready.....


Well big CONGRATS to you! Your grandchildren runneth over... I am envious!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> My daughter (whom I want nothing to do with at this point in life) will be 30 tomorrow, on 11-11-11. LONG LONG UGLY STORY!!


So I guess you didn't cave to her Big Party idea... Good for you, Barb!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ignore the fish..child gave it to me. Bits


Tote looks GREAT, but I have to admit, the first thing I noticed was the fish! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> :wink: :wink: I agree!! LOL
> 
> here is a link to the apartment we are renting for the month we are there! First floor unit.
> 
> http://www.cayecaulkerchronicles.com/2011/08/23/classifieds-for-rent/


So cute! And... you're going for a MONTH??? :shock: Who will take care of the doggies? Will they remember you after a month?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nina, are you sure admin is a He? Is right on the ball. Must be able to answer quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a 'he'...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK so I went to the post office and mailed my packages... and the funniest thing happened.. as I was taking out my packages... the lady asked.... are they fruitcakes??? I said yes.. she almost fell down.. she said .. i don't believe it.. no one makes fruitcake anymore.. did you actually make them? and send them.. no one does that anymore too.. I said.. well I do... and then we talked about it.. and she asked about the recipe.. so next time I see her, I will give her a cake (I made tons) and the recipe too.. that should make her Christmas!!! .. Funny story, eh????


She will be amazed if you do that... And then when she tastes your baking... more amazed!! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey, did you have to machine quilt every piece of the tote before assembly? That is a major pain... but so cool-looking. I made something recently that had to be pre-quilted (can't say what!!) and it really slows the process down. Plus I don't have a walking foot, so... SHIFT CITY! Your bag turned out just wonderful. She will love it. But she probably won't appreciate how much work it was. They never do.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

wow....just WOW...to the tote (bits you are awesome)

to the apartment...(i want to go too)


i will never be brave enough to post photos again...

stumbled on dissi's work in another thread...she's a master too!

we need some more newbie knitters here in the resort...i am feeling lonely!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, each piece is machine quilted. and I do have a walking foot. It was expensive. I think I paid 90.00 but is was worth it. Some machines come with it. Check your machine with a dealer.. since mine was older it was cheaper than the new ones. Hey appreciation or not it is one of my grandbabies. And all I can say is I appreciated them and if they don appreciate me...so be it. I have done my part. Bits (plus that means I got rid of some fabric and I can get more).


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Where did you see dissi's work?



onesoutherngal said:


> wow....just WOW...to the tote (bits you are awesome)
> 
> to the apartment...(i want to go too)
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i was looking for a pattern and saw her name under search...so i peeked...she is really talented



knitgalore said:


> Where did you see dissi's work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, southern don't be silly, you have posted some lovely pics of your stuff. Everyone has their own talents.. I look at all of these other folks here and have seen them make untold pairs of socks and here I am still working on my first pair. Oh, silly you post your pics. Everyone loves to see what the others are making...it makes us closer. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG, don't feel that way. We learn from each other, and what you post might be the answer to something we are dealing with. Hang in!! We were new too sometime... I am still new to socks, but I keep plugging away.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh ya'll don't take me too serious


i AM seriously in awe....but i was brave enough to give sewbiz a scarflet full of my twisted stitches, lol

what can i say...i am good at many things..but a master of none, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > OK so I went to the post office and mailed my packages... and the funniest thing happened.. as I was taking out my packages... the lady asked.... are they fruitcakes??? I said yes.. she almost fell down.. she said .. i don't believe it.. no one makes fruitcake anymore.. did you actually make them? and send them.. no one does that anymore too.. I said.. well I do... and then we talked about it.. and she asked about the recipe.. so next time I see her, I will give her a cake (I made tons) and the recipe too.. that should make her Christmas!!! .. Funny story, eh????
> ...


You don't know that yet!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

twisted stitches is a stitch too!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> twisted stitches is a stitch too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, I am just hoping that the second time around it works for my son and DIL... so I have faith and wait patiently for news.. there is nothing going on... but a future grandmom can hope?????


Be careful about that !! I've been hoping for a year, for my dd and sil. She's 29, he's 36, and they have been married for four years now. What do I get for all my hoping? I have a granbaby coming alright. From my oldest son and his new wife. They are 21 and 19 and he doesn't have a stable job at all. 
So watch out for that hoping stuff, it can backfire!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I have 2 other kids who both do not want children.. so this one is my only hope!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, have finished dinner, and just sitting and relaxing. I think tonight might be an early night for me...not this early, you sillies. But maybe 11 instead of 12. Bits


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well, I have 2 other kids who both do not want children.. so this one is my only hope!!!!!


Really? I am sorry. I've never quite understood that, but you've got to do what works.for you, I guess.
Bits, I could go to bed any time now. I need to stop getting up so early. Maybe then I could stay up longer. 9 is my max.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: :wink: I agree!! LOL
> ...


Yes, we will arrive on December 16th and return home on Jan. 15th. My step-daughter Nicole (who went to Rhinebeck) is going to "house sit". She is going to stay here for the month so she can take care of the dogs and birds. She lives in an apartment in Chicopee with a friend, so no problem as it is actually closer for her to get to work from here. And she will keep an eye on Poppy too. They will keep each other company and care for the pets.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> wow....just WOW...to the tote (bits you are awesome)
> 
> to the apartment...(i want to go too)
> 
> ...


no need to feel lonely, i'm not anywhere near as good as everyone else here at the Resort!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, have finished dinner, and just sitting and relaxing. I think tonight might be an early night for me...not this early, you sillies. But maybe 11 instead of 12. Bits


you call that early???!!! :shock: 
I'm usually in bed between 9:30 and 10:00


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, i'm doing fine. my cold is going away. i've been enjoying & doing all my knitting, crocheting, & cross stitch.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi knitgalore, i'm doing fine. my cold is going away. i've been enjoying & doing all my knitting, crocheting, & cross stitch.


Yay, I'm glad you are feeling better! I hate being sick.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I use to go to bed by 8:30 or 9 at the latest. I am retired...I sleep till 8am. I do not have to get up at 4 am anymore. Plus to be very honest. Many times I watch TV in the evenings and take cat naps. Remember I am a great deal older than you are and not working. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, I am so happy your cold is leaving. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you may be older, but NOT a great deal older!!

I can't wait till it's time for me to retire! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, you have lots of years. Do not wish your life away...enjoy it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know. I'm just tired of working. Been working since I was 14. I want to be a kept woman! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

although, the good thing about working, is I can buy things. I just say, hey, I work too. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

but a good retirement pension can help you buy things too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> but a good retirement pension can help you buy things too.


oh yeah! I hear you!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting, it just depends on your retirement pension and your health insurance. Bits

Oh goodie...tomorrow a day of sock knitting.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

TRUE!!! Health insurance!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

listen to this song! Mike has it on his blog. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Great song Barb. I bet it just makes your little heart go pitty pat. Just a little longer. I think BKP I never even knew there was a Belize. Lived a sheltered life, Oh, BKP is......drum role..... Before Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta you are too cute. Don't go making up a lot of abbreviations on me. I can't always get my brain around them!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of buying things, how did your yarn sale shopping go today???



Barbara Ann said:


> although, the good thing about working, is I can buy things. I just say, hey, I work too. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It was pretty good. I got the four skeins for you in the colors you wanted. I will send them out tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, great song...I think that was somewhere in the 70's kind of close to Jimmy Buffets' margaritaville.....you think? Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks but what did you find for Barbara Ann?



Barbara Ann said:


> It was pretty good. I got the four skeins for you in the colors you wanted. I will send them out tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Anybody seen Tania? Haven't heard from her for awhile.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got myself 4 skeins of the baby yarn in different colors. 2 blues and 2 browns. I also got myself 2 of their LB bags of mill ends of cotton, like the peaches and cream for making the dish cloths. I like working on those while I'm in Belize. My hands don't get sweaty working on those.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good, you make me want to find more sock yarn...And do not ask me why. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, heading for my chair and then bed chat with you all in the am. This old broad is tired. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sounds good, you make me want to find more sock yarn...And do not ask me why. Bits


Funny you say that. When I got to Webs....I bought sock yarn!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Goodnight Bitsey! Sweet dreams.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good might Bits. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am heading out too. As usual have to spend some time cleaning off my bed. All day long somehow stuff seems to jump on my bed, then in order to go to bed I have to clean it off. Imagine that!! Good night all.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just coming on to ask if anyone heard from Tania too.... hum.... hope all is well


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good night Alberta. Sweet dreams!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I want sox yarn too!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want YARN! LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> stumbled on dissi's work in another thread...she's a master too!


Where? Oh where? I wanna see... :shock:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Yes, each piece is machine quilted. and I do have a walking foot. It was expensive. I think I paid 90.00 but is was worth it. Some machines come with it. Check your machine with a dealer.. since mine was older it was cheaper than the new ones. Hey appreciation or not it is one of my grandbabies. And all I can say is I appreciated them and if they don appreciate me...so be it. I have done my part. Bits (plus that means I got rid of some fabric and I can get more).


I don't think it's in a child's nature to appreciate what we do for them... but one day they will be the parents/grandparents and will do the same for theirs...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> oh ya'll don't take me too serious
> 
> i AM seriously in awe....but i was brave enough to give sewbiz a scarflet full of my twisted stitches, lol
> 
> what can i say...i am good at many things..but a master of none, lol


It's beautiful! I kept staring at it, thinking, 'what stitch is this-- how did she do this?' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AND... I gave you-- nothing! I was so dense it didn't even occur to me to bring you a gift! You are sweet and brought me treats!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


You know everything about food!! I'm sure your restaurant wouldn't have lasted if you were a bad chef.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm heading for bed. I will turn into a pumpkin soon.
Goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good nite you.. and you... .and you..... and you.... leave me here to say good day to Tracy...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

awwwww thanks,

i am blushing



Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > oh ya'll don't take me too serious
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes you did...you taught me how to do socks...thats a gift that will last a lifetime



Sewbizgirl said:


> AND... I gave you-- nothing! I was so dense it didn't even occur to me to bring you a gift! You are sweet and brought me treats!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

This kiss fest has got to stop... OSG and Sewbiz.... Barbara and Alberta, Everyone with Bitsey!!!!! ENOUGH already with the Mush!!!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, that was funny what you said. sometimes you ladies make me laugh. (in a good way of course.) remember the "waltons" TV show, everyone would say "goodnite"? i guess it's getting like that here, well, i just want to say goodnite ladies. i better keep trying to study that loop stitch. man, is that a hard one. i might not be able to knit the little sheep. but i will keep trying for awhile. at least i'm getting better knitting socks which is my favorite. i'm planinng on making my husband some socks. he stands all day at work & these handknit socks will be more comfortable on him.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I got myself 4 skeins of the baby yarn in different colors. 2 blues and 2 browns. I also got myself 2 of their LB bags of mill ends of cotton, like the peaches and cream for making the dish cloths. I like working on those while I'm in Belize. My hands don't get sweaty working on those.


Oh my gosh, you'll be off to your island paradise in little over a month! How exciting. Wish I had something like that to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Handknit socks for the hardworking man of the house!!! 

Happy to make you laugh...

sorry you are having a hard time with the loop stitch.. none of the videos helped????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, better late than never!! I didn't get on this morning to say hello before work as Hubby was on the computer and was grumpyyyyyyyyy!! Mouth is sore today!!
Everyone is very lovey dovey tonight I think it has become the mutual admiration resort!lol
Regarding the swap Alberta and Barb I can tell you my parcel is definately going north!!!! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

MR keep it up... Have you seen the sweaters trimmed out in loop stitch? Really nice look


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Handknit socks for the hardworking man of the house!!!
> 
> Happy to make you laugh...
> 
> sorry you are having a hard time with the loop stitch.. none of the videos helped????


I thought the second video was so much easier to follow than the first.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi trasara... I have to leave you too... Have a great day


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi, better late than never!! I didn't get on this morning to say hello before work as Hubby was on the computer and was grumpyyyyyyyyy!! Mouth is sore today!!
> Everyone is very lovey dovey tonight I think it has become the mutual admiration resort!lol
> Regarding the swap Alberta and Barb I can tell you my parcel is definately going north!!!! lol


Unless you are sending the Penguins a swap package!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Handknit socks for the hardworking man of the house!!!
> ...


The third is even easier!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hey congrats everyone I just looked at the user list and 8 of us are in the list of most posters, now that is an achievement!!!!

Night OSG.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, better late than never!! I didn't get on this morning to say hello before work as Hubby was on the computer and was grumpyyyyyyyyy!! Mouth is sore today!!
> ...


There's an idea I have the pattern for the little penguin jumpers...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh almost forgot... I am going to Handworks this sat... Will post pics if I see anything interesting... Tho last year there wasn't much by way of yarn... It is an annual holiday craft show in Jackson Mississippi


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh almost forgot... I am going to Handworks this sat... Will post pics if I see anything interesting... Tho last year there wasn't much by way of yarn... It is an annual holiday craft show in Jackson Mississippi


Have a great time


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Thx...I need to... The full moon has been tough this week... The kids have been "off the chain" as they (the kids) say.... I have felt like howling myself, lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sometimes you just need to get away from them and have your own space or you would be on murder charges...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!


I DO!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(but wish I didn't...)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!
> ...


Maybe next time someone else can do it so you get a suprise...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> yes you did...you taught me how to do socks...thats a gift that will last a lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And are you doing them? You have to practice so you don't forget what you read and saw.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, you volunteered for the job remember??????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to love to tell my kids...

I brought you into this world and I can take you out!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hey congrats everyone I just looked at the user list and 8 of us are in the list of most posters, now that is an achievement!!!!
> 
> Night OSG.


Uh oh... I like to fly under the radar... :|


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Tracy! At least I lasted long enough to say hello. Sorry your hubby is feeling mean today. Hope that Ibuprophen works some wonders for him. 

I'm signing off too, ladies... Talk to you later!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh almost forgot... I am going to Handworks this sat... Will post pics if I see anything interesting... Tho last year there wasn't much by way of yarn... It is an annual holiday craft show in Jackson Mississippi


I went last year and one girl had a booth entirely covered in garter stitch scarves she had made herself-- hanging on the walls, on tables, everywhere. I felt so sorry for her!

Another booth had a bunch of loom knitted hats-- so ugly! Pseudo-knitting. Yes, completely snobby of me but I hate the look, and since 'real' knitting doesn't take any longer and looks ten times nicer, _why hand loom_? I didn't see anything at Handworks that compels me to go back this year, but I did enjoy tasing all the dips! Let me know if you see anything great, OSG...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I used to love to tell my kids...
> 
> I brought you into this world and I can take you out!!!!


You and Bill Cosby... :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, now I'm really going... have to stop reading posts!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey we have to get our cliches from somewhere!!!

Tracy.. .day 3 is here.. good luck.. after today he will start feeling better!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, the videos are very good. they explain it very well. it's just me. i just don't "get it" yet.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, my dad called me MR growing up. when i e-mail my brother, i type MR.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hola! Sorry i've been incognito today... 

I went to Ac Moore today just to try and spend my 10 dollar coupon... Can you believe i wasn't interested in ANYTHING yarn???? OMG I nearly fainted when I realized i left the yarn area with nothing in my cart! 

So... I wandered up and down every isle. Not very interested in other crafts today. I guess i didn't feel like shopping. 


Hi Alberta! Will you post pics of your new GGS? 

Hi Barb! Nina! Sewbiz! Bitsey! Maryrose! Angela! Tracy! Dissi! 

I know most of you have gone to sleep already... I was trying to catch up first. 

That tote!! My goodness, it's so pretty!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tania, I have been waiting all day to discuss the X factor with you.. I sent you an email all about it!!! I had a difficult day.. waiting!!! Like withdrawl!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hey I'm back popped of to the Dr's and all I got for it was a recommendation for a mamogram...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMg I didn't check my email yet. Let me look. I actually didn't watch xfactor tonight. I had a looooong evening. Mostly stuck in traffic. I was PO'd!!! I left work at 4, finally got to the baby sitter almost at 6!! Made it to Peekskill around 7:30 and went in to AC Moore before going to moms... Got there around 9ish. Then we had to eat... sat and talked for a bit. Showered and here I am. 


Mind if I watch it first?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Tracy. I have yet to do mine. I'm scared! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMg I didn't check my email yet. Let me look. I actually didn't watch xfactor tonight. I had a looooong evening. Mostly stuck in traffic. I was PO'd!!! I left work at 4, finally got to the baby sitter almost at 6!! Made it to Peekskill around 7:30 and went in to AC Moore before going to moms... Got there around 9ish. Then we had to eat... sat and talked for a bit. Showered and here I am.
> 
> Mind if I watch it first?


I only saw yesterdays not the elimination one yet either.. downloading it now.. but it wont be finished for a while..

just made comments about yesterdays show...

Wow you had a long day.. do you have work tomorrow? you really need to sleep, (always the mom!!)...

We can do this tomorrow... you know... no one will die if we don't!!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Tracy. I have yet to do mine. I'm scared! lol


NOTHING TO BE SCARED OF AND YOU HAVE TO DO IT!!! It's very important and may save your life...

Never don't do it..

It's slightly uncomfortable but that's it... and you will feel better knowing everything is fine...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I've had two before, this time is just because I haven't had one for a couple of years and a medication I take can increase the risk and my Aunt had it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I would rather a mamogram than other female exams any day, They aren't that bad maybe because I have plenty to squish, some of my smaller friends said they were very painful.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah, it all depends on the techi who runs the test, I have had one every year since I turned 40.. had one biopsy because of one of the mammograms and it might have saved my life.. so I do it religiously..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hey Knitting the lady who delivered my food order at work today was your twin, I did a double take!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually the techis tell me that the smaller they are the easier it is..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I didn''t find it that bad maybe the people who told me that are sooks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yahhh don't have to cook hubby feels like chinese!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am surprised he can eat!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, enjoy your night out!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We are getting delivery and he is having soup haha! But believe me he would be on his death bed and still manage to eat..I think he is sick of scrambled egg..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

By the way Happy 11/11/11 everyone ours is nearly over yours is just beginning.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I will be in the supermarket selling poppies at our 11/11/11 at 11am. Got to go get uniform on now, had a drink should really eat something..could be a long day xx

Im interested which pieces of my knitting you saw...I havent posted anything in pictures for awhile now, the last thing i posted was the boleros in here..

But thank you for your comments 

Am starting a traditional baby shawl in the new year, baby is due in April/may i think..so i will probs be cursing that when ive started it :

Later chicks with sticks xxxx


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We had all the children sit while the minutes silence and last post plays at 11am, we do it every year they are really good, but I think really they are amazed by the bugle playing.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning all!
Well Happy Vetrens , Remembrance, or whatever you call it day!
We will be going out to see Daddy. Being in a VA home, they do a big production for all the residents. One of the Generals from Randolph AFB will be there. With Daddy having dementia, it's best if we go with him, just in case.
So, what all are any of you doing today?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Deb, I am just sewing up a cardigan that I don't know if i like! I'll see how it turns out. My Mil had dementia It is hard isn't it? Hope your visit goes well.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

It is hard. He's just sort of fading away. I've gotten better though. Used to be I cried all the way home, now I just get a bit weepy as I get in the car to go.
Post a pic of that Cardi, let's see what ya got! 
I finished a scarf last nightmade out of a homespun alpaca/ cashmire super chunky. Loved working it up. I can't decide who it's for though. My 18yo Abercrombie/American Eagle kid, or my 20 yo Levis and Thrift Store kid. They both have such different styles, and the Hubster says both boys would love it. I do have enough to make another, just might have to...oh the suffering we go through for our craft! :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

This is for my cousins little girl in England. i'll post in the morning when the light is better,


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I forgot! It's going on night time there, isn't it?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's 10.30pm Friday night.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, yea that's a bit late. It's 5:30 am here.
Off to get a warm up on my coffe. Back in a bit!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just making a tea myself and trying to get the button in the right place on this cardi as I just want it finished.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well christmas is definately on its way we have the first christmas beetles on the window screens, the first sign the christmas season is here.
They are probably really a pest but when we were kids it was exciting to see them.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

See now, that's nice, even if it is a bug.
We know Christmas is coming, do to all the freaking commercials on the TV. Well, that and Hobby Lobby putting all the decorations out....
Ah well, whatcha gonna do? Living in South Texas, we don't really get the weather that people up north do. I'd like some snow!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We have 40 degrees at christmas(104 in your temps)So snow would be nice although I'm not a fan of winter.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> This kiss fest has got to stop... OSG and Sewbiz.... Barbara and Alberta, Everyone with Bitsey!!!!! ENOUGH already with the Mush!!!!!!


 :XD: :XD: don't leave yourself out. I love you!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

morning Barb!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning Barbara!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!
> ...


Next year, we will choose someone else to organize our swap so Bonnie will be in the dark with the rest of us! :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok so here is finished cardigan, still not happy I hate doing bands where you knit and sew on after it is hard to get them perfect.Not one of my best.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Love the color! Very nice... I like the edging... This will be pretty on...

Good morning by the way!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Y'all say a prayer... Going to be a day walking on egg shells and dodging quicksand... Ugh! Why can't I win the lottery!?!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning! I like the edging it was fun to do , I'm not a big fan of the colour but for a little girl it is good. Maybe I'll make a big flower to pin on it .What do you think?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Sorry for the late reply. I was reading and trying to catch up!!

Cardigan looks great! I love the color!!

Debi, you can have all the snow we get! I don't want it. We've already had over a foot! Of course it melted right away, it's cold, but not that cold the snow stays around.

I have to work today, so I will be in and out of the Resort.

A big thank you to all our Vets!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Y'all say a prayer... Going to be a day walking on egg shells and dodging quicksand... Ugh! Why can't I win the lottery!?!


Why whats up?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the color! I think it looks amazing, excellent work.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Southern, Who's butt are we kicking?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

oops its gone quiet again.
I guess it is still early. Now I should get my sock finished before I start anything else.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I need to scoot too. Into a shower and then off to see Daddy.
When we find out who's butt we are kicking, let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok get your sticks ready, have a great day!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Work challenges...

Like the flower idea... But make it detachable I think


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Hope everyone has a good day. A day of sock knitting for me. Who was going to knit their husband socks? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I would knit Mike a pair, but he laughs at me anyway. So I will eventually, after I finish all the other projects. I'm not sure he will wear them. He might. 

Good morning Bitsey!

Nina and Alberta, your yarn is on the way via UPS.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

talk about an echo. I'm the only one online from my buddy list! 

I'm just a lonely girl, lonely and blue, wanting to knit, and chat with you too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey jut finished my toast and drinking my coffee. Give me time cookie.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You know, you go off to that Belize land you are going to miss us. I can understand vacations, but retirement? No, As one gets older...health issues crop up and one needs good medical care. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We've done our research. They have excellent health care. And if were anything REALLY REALLY serious, we'd come back to the US. I won't miss you anymore than I miss you now. We will have our computers, the internet, and once we live there we will have phone service too!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my friend, I look at it this way. Here I feel safe and among friends. A little mush is okay. Will try not to go overboard.



knittingneedles said:


> This kiss fest has got to stop... OSG and Sewbiz.... Barbara and Alberta, Everyone with Bitsey!!!!! ENOUGH already with the Mush!!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are SO right.



onesoutherngal said:


> lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course you can.... We are all NORTH of you. But thanks for the help....



trasara said:


> Hi, better late than never!! I didn't get on this morning to say hello before work as Hubby was on the computer and was grumpyyyyyyyyy!! Mouth is sore today!!
> Everyone is very lovey dovey tonight I think it has become the mutual admiration resort!lol
> Regarding the swap Alberta and Barb I can tell you my parcel is definately going north!!!! lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I would rather a mamogram than other female exams any day, They aren't that bad maybe because I have plenty to squish, some of my smaller friends said they were very painful.


Good morning!! I think they are painful because they smash the outer tissue as well, where there isn't any "boob"... like up under your arm. Hurts like crazy till they turn off the vice grip!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Since you got us all our partners there is no way to avoid that. What did you do? Just take whoever was leftover? That is no way to put it. We are all treasures to each other.



Sewbizgirl said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > lol...it's the upcoming holidays....we have to butter everyone up...we don't know who is sending us a gift!
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe Bonnie had a system. She'll need to share that with us once we reveil our swap partners.

We have a year to figure out who will take charge next year! LOL


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That would work. Not only do you know who has your name, but also who each of us have. What a burden!! LOL But I agree!! Next time someone else can pair us up so our Bonnie can be surprised, and wondering like the rest of us. It is such fun.



trasara said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > onesoutherngal said:
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ok so here is finished cardigan, still not happy I hate doing bands where you knit and sew on after it is hard to get them perfect.Not one of my best.


It looks perfect to me... Just needs a little somebody inside of it to 'flesh it out'.

Congrats! Can you knit what you want to now? :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, is there a LYS nearby? Maybe if you saw it done it would be clearer.



maryrose said:


> hi knittingneedles, the videos are very good. they explain it very well. it's just me. i just don't "get it" yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

as for the mammo's. I hate them. But go regularly. Breast cancer is on both sides of my family. Not good. I am "large" busted and sometimes the films show a spot(s) and I have to go for further films. So sometimes I end up going every 6 months for a period just to make sure all is ok. So far, Thank God, is is good. I guess larger busted women have more density and calcium build up. That's me!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So, good morning Alberta and Barb! You two seem to be the only ones around right now. I will be leaving to pick up the dog from spaying. She stayed overnight at the vet's... I feel so guilty as I'm sure she thought I gave her away!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Slightly is the operative word. But so important!! And when the good news comes back you can give a sigh of relief. I don't know anyone who has had it, and don't want it to be anyone here, so we are on your side. I was always a little uncomfortable because I had the size of bushel baskets. But with age I just have to roll them up to fit in a bra. LOL



knittingneedles said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tracy. I have yet to do mine. I'm scared! lol
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I can understand your concern. But our good wishes will be with you.....



trasara said:


> I've had two before, this time is just because I haven't had one for a couple of years and a medication I take can increase the risk and my Aunt had it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Alberta, I did already post what my system was for the swap... I made a list, in order of who responded with their questionaire. If you were first to respond, you went in the first slot, and second, and so forth. I didn't want to have anything to do with the match-ups, but find a random way to do it, so no one could say I chose favorites or jerry-rigged it in any way. I had to move only one person, by one slot, as she didn't want to ship international. Other than that, _you chose your own partners_ by the order in which you responded. It would have been fun not to know was sending to me, but someone had to know... It's not really all that big a deal.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So, good morning Alberta and Barb! You two seem to be the only ones around right now. I will be leaving to pick up the dog from spaying. She stayed overnight at the vet's... I feel so guilty as I'm sure she thought I gave her away!


She will be so happy to see you. Give her a kiss from Auntie Barbie!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

By now none of you remembers how quick or slow you responded, so everyone is kept guessing! Ha, ha, ha... I know and you don't...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Slightly is the operative word. But so important!! And when the good news comes back you can give a sigh of relief. I don't know anyone who has had it, and don't want it to be anyone here, so we are on your side. I was always a little uncomfortable because I had the size of bushel baskets. But with age I just have to roll them up to fit in a bra. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :shock: :shock: OMG! Way too funny :!:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> By now none of you remembers how quick or slow you responded, so everyone is kept guessing! Ha, ha, ha... I know and you don't...


 :XD: So right, I have no idea who responded first or where in line I might have fallen. But, that's fine by me, I don't want to know!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I was close to the end, but that doesn't help. I want to be surprised.....



Sewbizgirl said:


> By now none of you remembers how quick or slow you responded, so everyone is kept guessing! Ha, ha, ha... I know and you don't...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW!! I finally got caught up. So my little chatty kathys, I am off for a bite and a cup of coffee. I will be around, but have to get some knitting done. I will post picture as soon as I have one. Waiting for this new little boy to arrivew is exciting.....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicklets...busy day, make egg salad for lunches...then homemade cole slaw abnd chili, plus corn bread for supper. As soon as I get a start I can knit. Windy and cold herein Virginia - 44 degrees. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: :shock: I need a bigger suitcase!
We need to bring our own sheets, towels, and pillows. Also some kitchen towels, and I was told there may (key word, may) be 2 small pots available for us to use. 

And Mike thinks we are cooking????? Better get some pots and pans when we get there! :hunf:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all. Hope everyone has a good day. A day of sock knitting for me. Who was going to knit their husband socks? Bits


hi bitsey, me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

When will we see this again?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

at 11:11 PM 11/11/11 :lol:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

November 11, 2111. I think. Barb, How about shipping to your realtor ahead of time.....go to dollar store and buy throwaway items.....towels, sheets, tea towels and pots and pans. Or get a small barbecue grill and cook out doors also small coffee pot.

Or stay someplace that provides these things.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, your sweater looks nice! pretty!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bits, we don't have a realtor in Caye Caulker. It's all done with the locals who own the cabanas/apartments. If it were a weekly "vacation" rental, they provide that stuff. The apartment we are renting is actually looking for "long term" tenants and is willing to let us rent it (cheap!) for only one month. So nothing is included except the utilities. I'm sure we will manage. I can squeeze towels and a set of sheets in the case, it's the pillows and if we need to get pots/pans we will have to purchase cheapy ones there. If we can find them! I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

shipping things there is really not an option. We would have to pay "duty" on all things entering the country.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Finally, I felt like a stalker... reading 6 pages worth.. 

well good morning ... the next time you will see 11:00 at 11-11-11 is gonna be first in Arizona, then California, then at night!!! then not for another century.. wanna be around for that??????

Well, tracy the sweater is just what a little girl will love.. I made one of insane bright colors for my 3 year old niece too... and she loves it... OSG is right.. if you make a flower make it detachable..

Snow???? Tracy you have plenty of winter there.. so just enjoy the summer... Its weird to have Christmas in the Summer but that's what happens when you live on the bottom of the world... Does your toliets flush in the opposite direction, too??

Barb, if you can get some sort of BBQ like bits says... you can get cast iron pots there and cook with them.. but a much much better idea is walk down the beach to the nearest cafe and eat there.. ITS A VACATION.. not time for you to cook!!!!

Oh and Bits, just FYI.. some of the best medical facilities are outside of our country.. CUBA for instance has some of the best medical services in the world.. many Caribbean island send serious illnesses over to Cuba for medical treatment.. Our FDA and medical ins are so regulated and corrupted by politicians that we don't have half as good medical stuff as overseas... Thailand and India are now huge medical vacation spots... We ourselves go to Mexico for Dentistry.. We have a fabulous dds right over the border from Yuma, AZ.. He lives in Los Angeles but spends the week in Algodones Mexico.. Was educated in US and Mexico.. moved from Mexico City because of his children.. but since he can't work in USA he works there... upto date equipment and so clean you can eat off his floor.. and a 1/3 of the price.. Yes, there are shysters everywhere there and here.


I know I am going on and on... one more story and then I am done..

On the last cruise in South America, one of my friends from previous cruises got sick.. (she had lung cancer and was in remission until this cruise) they took her to a hospital in Lima Peru.. when she came back to the ship.. she said never in her life did she have such thorough medical service.. and they treated her with great respect and care.. She paid next to nothing for all the tests they gave her.. Unfortunately there was nothing to do and 4 months later she passed.. but she talked about how good they were.. 

So now I am finished... I'll let someone else talk!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's not just a vacation. We want to experience life on the island. I know we will eat out some days...hell, we do that here! Besides, I can't wait to eat some stone crab! I love it!

I"m sure we can pick things up cheap. People on the island are always selling things on the side of the road. It will work out. If I purchase anything that I can't leave behind....I'll store it at the school with the bikes for our next visit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Next question...is there furniture?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, furniture is included. Bed, dresser, futon and chair in the living room, small dining table w/chairs. TV. We are set there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it will certainly be an experience!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

keep in mind, our (my) cooking will be really simple. There is no oven. And only a 2 burner cook top. So no fancy meals. when Mike is tired of eggs, he'll take me out! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:twisted: ok, meeting Mike for lunch. Can't wait to tell him about the stuff we need to get for this adventure! :twisted: 

back in a bit! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How about cooking goat stew, like the islanders... then you can really say you have become an islander!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTkiwi.php

this is for tracy, down under!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok im caught up again. 

Good morning dears!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Afternoon! Sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, did you watch the elimination round?? ha ha... did I guess it right or what????????????? but lakoda rayne should not have been in the bottom 2.. I guess people have a hard time connecting to a group over a single person..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mom just gave me a really cool quick sew set


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, that looks like an antique...is that small slendar item a needle case? That is beautiful. You should treasure that. Was that her mother's or her grandmother's?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love that. I think I would frame that. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's beautiful... looks really old?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am jealous.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey! Im excited about it too. It feels and smells like antique. I really wish i could say it was in the family, but she picked it up at a flea market about 12 yrs ago in Queens...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can something like this be appraised?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They are heavy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Everything can be appraised....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

while looking for similar sewing kits like tania just got, i came across this site.. have you ever seen sewing machine that looked like these??? Amazing..

This is for Susan and Bonnie !!!

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/an-interview-with-antique-sewing-machine-collector-harry-berzack/


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And she gave me these clay pots too


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh Nina! I saw one like that on craigslist. Someone was selling it, but i thought what in the world am i going to do with that??! Didnt give it another look....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love clay pots.. used to collect them when I lived in New England... still have a couple.. love the jugs too.. I am obsessed with everything Shaker...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thye one on the bottom, I believe is a baking dish. They are made of the same stuff as the pizza stones...oh, shoot, can not think of that name. But the main thing, if that is one of those you do not wash with soap. I would absorb the soap. You rinse and scrape and dry. The name should be on the bottom.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

those pie plates will make the most amazing pie crusts... you chill them first.. then lay the crusts in them..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I found my pizzsa stone...Pampered Chef. Two of those look like old stoneware mixing bowls. There might be a mark on the bottom of those also. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The pots don't have a name on the bottom. They say fire proof. The pie one says Sassafras made in Illinois. There's an aluminum cheesecake tin stacked in there... sorry.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Pampered Chef makes some really cool things... I love my can opener from them... and the chopper..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Look that name up on the internet and see if there is mention of how to care for the pan.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, isn't it soapstone? isn't that what its made of? or Earthenware?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Can opener? I did not know. I had a pan like that bottom round one for casseroles and also a bread pan. I gave them away to my girls. The only one I relly use is the pizza stone. Bits......Back to my sock.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

google stone bake-ware and hit the image button..then look for the pix of the same type of bowl...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Sassafras-La-Cloche-Brick-Oven/dp/B00004S1D5

Mom says the dome lid is in the attic. She's trying to clear out the attic... no wonder she's giving stuff away! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Once you get the lid.. you can make amazing chicken in those things...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know. But the bowl she has on top as a glaze , but I still do not know if I would use them for food. There are alot of pots out there that are not meant for food. Nina, I will ask one of my girls what that stone is.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

For sure!! I'm definitely going to give it a shot.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, that's definitely Susan's territory... it seems to make great bread too!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Nina have you made striped socks where you mixed the colors?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm off to take my car in for inspection and oil change. Be back later dears...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would just use that to make breads...remember it is going to absorb oils.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweetie, I only made one and half pair of socks so far.. so no.. I used self stripping yarn... not the expert at socks yet.. the pair I am in the middle of is with Patons Kroy socks jacquards...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But my mom is bugging me about her shawl so I dropped the socks for the moment and I am working on the shawl...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Eventually I want to make these socks.. When I grow up!!

http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTdoubleheelix.php


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey that is over my head.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too.. there is a video that goes with it.. but I imagine maybe in 5 to 10 years I will be ready for that one!!! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am doing entrelac.. that's confusing enough for me right now!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Chicks! Back from lunch! It was yummy, fish & chips.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:mrgreen: :shock: Nina! We are in a three way tie for most posted in 24 hours!! How'd we do that? :?:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

who's the tie with


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have a sewing machine from walmart. (from 5 yrs. ago i believe) but i don't use it very much. the only things right now i make are curtains and kitchen aprons. i will try leggings when i'm up to it. but i better get on to those kitchen curtains, my material looks nice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the tie is with Dreamweaver, Nina, and myself! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Maryrose, make sure you wash your fabric before you cut it out and sew. Otherwise, if it is a cotton when you take your curtains down to wash, they will shrink. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't even try for 1st.. what's the point? and what's the prize???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Dreamweaver deserves first place.. we just talk to each other.. she posts everywhere.. that's way harder!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do you win money? or yarn?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I think Dreamweaver deserves first place.. we just talk to each other.. she posts everywhere.. that's way harder!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to clean the kitchen and cook for the Sabbath.. it's kinda dreary here in arizona.. cloudy skies and chilly.. so I am gonna bring out the crock.. and cook a barley stew... see ya all in about an hour or so...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Do you win money? or yarn?


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm gonna stop at the store on the way home and get some fish. I think. Don't really know what to make for dinner.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thought I would check in...gosh it is cold today...it is the wind 34 miles per hour winds....that makes the house chilly. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Books/Knitwear-Design-Workshop.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=offr111111

Check out this sale I just got in my email....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know if its gonna work ... 

interveave is having an $11.11 sale for 11 hours... if you don't get their newsletter in your email.. I can forward the one I got!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Interesting, but I rally and truly do not think I could earn my living knitting...lordy, chick, look how long I have been knitting this pair of socks. Ha!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, I just read the fine print.. .it's just a specific batch of books and tapes...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, bitsey, i will wash the material first.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think you are right, because I clicked on their sock patterns...they were not on sale.

Did you get your soup on? Did you make the challah? Bits

If you have Joy of Cooking their challah bread is wonderful...I make it all of the time in the winter.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, maryrose...wash and press it so it is nicer to cut. If you were closer I could help you. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omg! I hate going to the dealer!!! Those words..... Ms. Ramirez, a moment please. Ugh!!!! 

Im going to my regular mechanic. Grrr.... and he charges half. i know hes good cause i barely have to see him. 

When i found him, i had no money on me and he helped me, and said to go back when i can. Went back the next day and hes the family mechanic now...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay, I finally finished my month end junk!! Reports reports, JE's, more reports! Last ones are printing now! Whoohoo!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb...Congrats.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I can just do my thing this weekend. I won't worry about what I missed at work. Wondering why I couldn't close the books. I've been doing this work for 35 years. (not the same company) but each month, I rack my brain to get the numbers right! And now that I'm older, focus is not as easy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think you are right, because I clicked on their sock patterns...they were not on sale.
> 
> Did you get your soup on? Did you make the challah? Bits
> 
> If you have Joy of Cooking their challah bread is wonderful...I make it all of the time in the winter.


used to make it all the time, not now!!!

now I just want to get it over with quickly and get back to knitting!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, ready for this work day to be done.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you believe I broke my vow never to knit another bolero????? the yarn was calling out to me....lime green baby dk merino...its so soft, so warm so cuddly.....and green, not peach, green with long sleeves and a frilly edge...i do plan to finish the white hoodie, but tonite i wanted to knit something pretty...and did i mention lime green???? my sis dresses my neice in some weird and wonderful colour schemes, so Im sure it will be appreciated!

time for bed, long day tommoro, poppy selling (last day) in the morning, and a rememberance festival at which my daughter will carry our standard (flag) into...she is also doing this in the parades on sunday (3!) be glad when its tuesday...no cadets just me and my clickety clicks...

nite all x x x

ps if you can send me a snail mail address, i have bought little poppy pins for you all...they didnt cost a lot, and i thought it might make it easier for you to understand what I have been doing this week xxx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Dissi, that is so sweet of you!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

dissi girl, at least it is not peach, and thank you so much for the poppy.



dissi said:


> Can you believe I broke my vow never to knit another bolero????? the yarn was calling out to me....lime green baby dk merino...its so soft, so warm so cuddly.....and green, not peach, green with long sleeves and a frilly edge...i do plan to finish the white hoodie, but tonite i wanted to knit something pretty...and did i mention lime green???? my sis dresses my neice in some weird and wonderful colour schemes, so Im sure it will be appreciated!
> 
> time for bed, long day tommoro, poppy selling (last day) in the morning, and a rememberance festival at which my daughter will carry our standard (flag) into...she is also doing this in the parades on sunday (3!) be glad when its tuesday...no cadets just me and my clickety clicks...
> 
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Once you get the lid.. you can make amazing chicken in those things...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: just make sure someone is strong enough to lift it out of the oven :thumbup: :lol:

great for thanksgiving turkey too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Dissi, that is so sweet of you!


yes it is!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i'll do that with the fabric. it's light blue gingham, a pretty color.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Dissi, that is so sweet of you!
> ...


Ditto! What she said!!!!! Thanks...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/PATTkiwi.php
> 
> this is for tracy, down under!!!


Thanks! It is very cute. Morning all I be there when I catch up on the reading and go and check which way the water is flushing in the toot. Although I think it just does down not swirl round.
Alberta I will never put a bra on again without thinking I am rolling up my bushells...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Dissi, that is so sweet of you!
> ...


Thanks Dissi!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi the lime green sounds pretty.
Thanks for the feed back on the cardi, it will look better with a body in it and I agree a detatchable flower is a good idea I think it is just the colour that I got sick of and of cousre you are always more critical of your own work... you know where the mistakes are!!!

Ps Knitting our toilet flushes straight down HAHAHA!! Does yours really swirl round.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

whoops...handworks is next saturday...now what to do????

(def'ly not housework!_


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitttttttt


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> knitttttttt


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

great minds think alike :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

i'm suposed to get the house cleaned but to bad i'm going to knit.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

how's the weather there...it's cold here today...ready for hot cocoa, a good movie, and my needles

but right now i am winding my yarn

what's on your needles?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like all of us... dust bunnies growing by the minute!!!

I posted a reply on another thread asking for luxury yarn but not sheep's wool.. so I googled and came up with this..

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Windy_Valley_Muskox_Yarn-Vicuna_Yarn-4224.html

Christmas is coming.... or how about.. .Chanukah.. 8 days.. a skein a day??? how would that work for you, ladies????

I am ready to receive!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is going to be about 28 degrees(84f) so a nice warm day maybe some rain but it still stays warm,
I finished the pink cardi so I should really finish off the toe on the second sock and a young girl I work with loved the crocheted hat I made and as she is little she can only get children's hats so I thought I would make her one with a big flower as they only take a couple of hours.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think you would be too scared to knit with it, just imagine what a lovely $3000 jumper it would make.
And thats materials alone!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> It is going to be about 28 degrees(84f) so a nice warm day maybe some rain but it still stays warm,
> I finished the pink cardi so I should really finish off the toe on the second sock and a young girl I work with loved the crocheted hat I made and as she is little she can only get children's hats so I thought I would make her one with a big flower as they only take a couple of hours.


love those hats...she will too....i had a cooworker hint that she loved the moebius scarf i gave her last year...may try to find time for another


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I got a heap of Patons soft haze for $1 a ball ( it is a wool, acrylic, bamboo blend Its a little bit fuzzy) Its been sitting in my basket for years but it is perfect for these hats each one only costs about $2 to make.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i am sooooooooooooooo tangled at the moment


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ughhhhh!


but it is such a pretty purple araucania 

i just cant cut it


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Keep working at it its good for keeping your brain active...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

welll THIS is NOT therapy....grrrrr


i feel like a fly.............in a web


375 yrsd of it


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern how are you winding that yarn. Put the yarn on a lamp shade and take off the finial...makes it easier to wind. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i got it for a dollar b/c it was already a little tangled


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

now its a lot tangled


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

no it is not...do not cut it. at least put it on the back of a kitchen chair and just take your time...it is a puzzle..you can figure it out. Mail it to me I will fix it. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol... i promise not to cut


and i may use this as an excuse to get another lamp : 0


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

see there is always a silver lining


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

it will not hurt your lamp shade. If you are going to use this type of yarn...get a swift and a winder. I got mine at Joanns ..you know 1-800..also over the internet.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

; ) .....i am try to picture the poncho/shawl it will be


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Did you get the sock yarn, or the pima cotton?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> it will not hurt your lamp shade. If you are going to use this type of yarn...get a swift and a winder. I got mine at Joanns ..you know 1-800..also over the internet.


no...going furniyure shopping in a while.... why not lamp tyoo?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

lol....not drunk...tangled and pecking


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey didn't Sewbiz go to pick her new pooch? She has not been on since this am. I hope all is well. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, did you ever knit up that sock yarn you got in your last swap? I never saw a pic Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

thanksgiving...thats my plan


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanksgiving what? You are going to knit socks for thanksgiving?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i will have time to sit and focus during the break..so socks will be my thksgvg project


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I cannot wait to see. The yarn you got I believe will make a faire isle type of design when you knit it. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i think they will be great if i don't muck them up


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Don't forget OSG lots of pics


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

k


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> while looking for similar sewing kits like tania just got, i came across this site.. have you ever seen sewing machine that looked like these??? Amazing..
> 
> This is for Susan and Bonnie !!!
> 
> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/an-interview-with-antique-sewing-machine-collector-harry-berzack/


Yes, I have... I would love to accquire a hand cranked machine. I know where there is a beautiful Frister and Rossman German made hand crank, for about $300. It's a little pricey for me, but is a beautiful specimen with all the gorgeous decals intact.
http://www.sewalot.com/frister_rossmann.htm scroll down to the one that says "Cleopatra".


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is it untangling yet!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

grrrrrrrr


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How is Sophie?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I think Dreamweaver deserves first place.. we just talk to each other.. she posts everywhere.. that's way harder!!
> ...


I wonder if some people have any life away from their computer? There are whole bunch of ladies that wherever you go on this board, they have already been there. :-(


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh stop that. Just take your time. When you get angry at the yarn..you will never untangle it. Right sewbiz?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sounds like all of us... dust bunnies growing by the minute!!!
> 
> I posted a reply on another thread asking for luxury yarn but not sheep's wool.. so I googled and came up with this..
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A skein day...you wish miss knitting. 

No these people do not have a life.

How is Miss sophie?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

some of them have health issues that limit them....kp is their outlet



Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Books/Knitwear-Design-Workshop.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=offr111111
> 
> Check out this sale I just got in my email....


That came out about two years ago. I guess it didn't sell well. Most people are looking for a lot more 'hand holding'...

Shirley has some lovely designs... very elegant and classy. I like her style.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie...how is Sophie girl?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

sewbiz handworks is next sat......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I bought my Christmas Cards today (Holiday for those of you who prefer). 

Tracy...I'm sending you tootsie rolls in yours! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi barb


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Angela! How's the untangling going?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

slow


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Barb! There will be a fight over them here i'm sure.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thanks Barb! There will be a fight over them here i'm sure.


They are yummy!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oops! dh is back...off to get a new room while sale is on


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I put them on the dinning room table when I got home and had to tell everyone to stay out of them, they are going down under!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I got some Aussie themed cards for you all!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have fun shopping! When you get your room, remember....PICTURES! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb are they caramel flavoured?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No, they are chocolate flavored. Tootsie Rolls are chewy chocolate rolls.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OOOOh yum!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And there are Tootsie Pops. Which is a lollipop with a tootsie roll in the middle.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey didn't Sewbiz go to pick her new pooch? She has not been on since this am. I hope all is well. Bits


She picked us. Two weeks ago she showed up here and just started loving us. We brought her home from her spaying this morning. She also had a broken canine tooth that had to be extracted. It's infected. Yucky. She's on antibiotics. I have spent so much money on this dog-- don't even want to think about it! But that should be it for a while...

And we got her tested and she doesn't have any heartworms! Yay!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh that is good news Sewbiz! It would have been awful if she was sick.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

Dissi, that is so sweet of you 

Nina! OMG 300 a skein??? What in the world?? I thought i was gonna have a cow with the QUivut yarn at 100 a skein!

Sewbiz, how's Sophie? Look! http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/atq/2692423016.html


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

did they pull the tooth, or do they have to wait for the infection to go away? Her spaying went well? Poor Sophie.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay Sophie! What a wonderful mommy you found!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb DD#1 is very excited at the thought of having a tootsie roll as she has read about them on some of the sites she goes on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> sewbiz handworks is next sat......


'K, thanks.

Sophie is great! No heartworms and she's gotten her shots, bad tooth pulled, and will never be a mommy! At least not to her own pups... We found out she's more like 9 or 10 months old, so I can't figure why she hasn't gotten pregnant by now. But glad she didn't.

She's happy to be home and we have to keep her quiet for at least a week. She's stitched rather than stapled, and he doesn't want her sts pulling out. She's on soft canned dog food until her extracted tooth heals.

Thanks for asking. Hey, you know what's strange? Sophie doesn't bark. She saw some deer in the yard the other night and she was growling at them, but no barks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And this.. never seen anything like it before...

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/atq/2688874465.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Dissi, that is so sweet of you
> 
> ...


Wow... that's a good price for that little sucker! It looks nice.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> And this.. never seen anything like it before...
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/atq/2688874465.html


Yeah, that's a little cutie. Can you imagine sewing much, balanced on that little base?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That little machine is really cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe if you need to hem some pants or something?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

easier to just send them to Bonnie or Bitsey! :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I like your thinking barb!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

They'll kill me for sure! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, no do not, I repeat no not send me pants to mend, hem, or anything In fact there is a pair hanging on the bacn of a chair right now. I just keep moving them around the room. Maybe they will get lost. I hAte heming men's pants!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i agree with you Bits! Hemming is a pain. Not hard, just a pain.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess everyone went to bed!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I am not in bed, just went to watch the tube for a moment. So what did you end up fixing for dinner?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bed??? At seven o'clock? Never! Aren't you all glad it is the weekend?, I sure am, and I don't have anythingto make it exciting. Except the new little boy who will come into the world. Haven't heard yet, but will let you know.



Barbara Ann said:


> I guess everyone went to bed!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, when you are retired, every day is a saturday. Gosh, I love being retired. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey alittle while ago there was an ad for Sirdar yarn. Hasw anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sundara yarn. Sorry


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry just drifted into unread topics, I don't know why I think I have de ja vue as it is always the same.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What was happening? You have knitted socks, right Tracy?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

A glass of wine, Pride and Prejudice on the TV, a skein of cashmere in my lap. Does it get any better?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yes this is my second pair I just have a little bit to go on the secong sock using sewbiz's pattern.
I have to agree Deb , maybe a little chocolate!! I am re reading Pride and Prejudice at the moment is it the Colin Firth version or Keira KNightly?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Eilzabeth Bennett just arrived at Mr. Darcys . I just love this movie.
Keira Knightly.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm freezing so I'll go by the fireplace to knit for a while. Will check back in with you all later...

Dissi, thanks for the poppies! I'll pm you...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Have you seen lost in Austen?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

The Hubinator is so sweet. He knows how much I love anything Jane Austin, so he went to the bedroom to watch Apocolypse Now. What a guy!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

trasara said:


> Have you seen lost in Austen?


Not yet. Is it good?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> No, I am not in bed, just went to watch the tube for a moment. So what did you end up fixing for dinner?


salmon. baked. rice pilaf and carrots. I don't like salmon so I had left over pizza.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is he being sweet or just trying to escape?(that would be my Hubby)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, when you are retired, every day is a saturday. Gosh, I love being retired. Bits


I'm jealous!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds Yummy!!
I've decided I was born 200 years to late.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen lost in Austen?
> ...


It is really good a twist on Pride and Predjudice 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1117666/
And of course there is the indian version Bride and Prejudice and Bridget Jones diary.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

watching a Gifted Man. Then Grimm comes on at 9:00.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

yum I have been feeling like pizza lately..


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

trasara said:


> Is he being sweet or just trying to escape?(that would be my Hubby)


Ha,ha! No, he has watched it with me like 5 times. He's being sweet.
He even watched Emma with me last Friday.lol!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I also liked persuasion! well any Austen really Just not fussed on Sense and senseability with Emma Thompson I like other versions better.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I forgot Grimm was on tonight. Thanks for the reminder. Thank goodness this will be over at 8.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't wish your life away...it well happen when it is time. Sewbiz sitting by the fire is nice. Well, I am going back to my chair for a while. Barb, have you tried the salmon with a sourcream dill sauce....makes it yummy. Or have some smoked salmon on a bagel with a schmear of cream cheese, cappers, slice of onion and a slice of tomato. That would be dinner for me. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

your making me hungry Bitsey,Its nearly lunch and the cupboard is bare...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

bitsey, i've tried salmon prepared a dozen and one ways. I just don't care for it. I will eat a little once in a while cuz it's good for you, but I really don't like it. But I would love a bagel with a schmear of cream cheese, cappers, slice of onion and a slice of tomato, just leave the salmon off!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I do believe that is my new favorite word! Schmear. Love it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you read this article in the Lionbrand newsletter?

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/lionbrand/displayCustomerProjects.fcgi?projectKey=107011&displayType=lit&utm_source=20111111_Nov11&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=YarnLove-MichelleEdwards.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, came back to show you this... I made another little cloth to give to my pastor's wife this Sunday. Now she'll have a pair.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, thanks for sharing that link. I loved it. I would put strands in all my cards I send out, but I"d be afraid everyone in the family would call me for something to make!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that looks great Bonnie. I just bought a bunch of solid colored cotton to make some. I just need to find the pattern! I want to take it to Belize with me. Makes great knitting!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barb, Alberta sent me this link for dishcloths.

http://www.craftfreely.com/free-knitting-patterns/view-patterns.cfm?category=dishcloths&start=1&end=291&viewAll

Bonnie's are really easy to follow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Tracy, thanks for sharing that link. I loved it. I would put strands in all my cards I send out, but I"d be afraid everyone in the family would call me for something to make!!!


I like the idea of keeping a snippet from everything you make in a glass jar as a keepsake or memory jar I was thinking someting similar just last night as I collect all the snipets in a plastic bag and then take them to work for the kids to use for craft.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> that looks great Bonnie. I just bought a bunch of solid colored cotton to make some. I just need to find the pattern! I want to take it to Belize with me. Makes great knitting!


What pattern did you want? These two small ones (this one and the purple one I showed the other day) are only 7" square-- good for people who actually wash dishes with them. I used charts in Barbara Walker's Mosaic Knitting book. Do you have access to that? If you want I can try and write them out for you as patterns before you leave for Belize.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm gonna look for a nice jar with a lid and start keeping snippets in it. I like that too. I will keep it on the mantel over the fireplace, as my chair is next to the fireplace.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > that looks great Bonnie. I just bought a bunch of solid colored cotton to make some. I just need to find the pattern! I want to take it to Belize with me. Makes great knitting!
> ...


I do use them to wash dishes. That's why I want them. You would take the time to write them out? I could probably fine the book but I don;t know how to read charts yet. :-(


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Me too please I loved making the last one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just thought I would pop in and see what is happening. Will hang out for a moment...then toddle back to my chair. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I need to get some darker colours so the pattern stands out better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you for the link. I just downloaded the page so I will have it. I will go through the patterns and check them out.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I started the blackberry one it was really nice but I had the wrong size yarn it was too thin.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I started the blackberry one it was really nice but I had the wrong size yarn it was too thin.


I like that one!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Yes this is my second pair I just have a little bit to go on the secong sock using sewbiz's pattern.
> I have to agree Deb , maybe a little chocolate!! I am re reading Pride and Prejudice at the moment is it the Colin Firth version or Keira KNightly?


weren't they in it together??? I loved the Colin Firth one..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Have you seen lost in Austen?


Yes, loved it..

there is a book out there called ... jane austen in Boca.. about a retirement community in Boca Raton florida.. hilarious....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Now ladies I need some advice! I have taken your suggestion of adding a removable flower to the cardi NOW remember this isn't the flower I would use as it is the wrong shade of pink and off something else I have been working on but it gives you the idea. So the question is with OR without the flower???????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

without....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just had to go thru 5 pages... what are you all doing while i am away??? 

So now I have to catch up!

Sophie is one lucky dog!!! 

The dishcloth is great.. I love it.. can't be easy to do, flippin colors all the time..

I watch Grimm and Gifted Man.. good shows... I love crazy takes on fairy tales.. do you watch Once upon a time? that's really cool too!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen lost in Austen?
> ...


I'll have to look for that one! youngest DD loves p&P as well she also has a book called Being Elizabeth Bennet create your own Jane Austen adventure you choose what happens next as you go through the story. 
What a shame Jane Austen didn't make anything from her talent she could never in her wildest dreams imagined they would still be loved today!!! And making millions.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Agree! WITHOUT!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YES, i watch once upon a time! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

snippets of yarn in a jar? hum.... I take pix and post them on Ravelry so that I have inventory of what I did and how.. 

The jar would just be one more thing I would have to pack once I pack up the house.. 

But I am sure once the jar is full it would look really cool all those colors...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think it unbalances things maybe a flower hat or headband?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if you like twist on fairy tales, have you ever read the Ann Rice series "Sleeping Beauty" ?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i was so into fairytales as a kid.. I think that helped screw me up big time. I was always looking for my Prince Charming...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the headband idea. You could put a flower on that.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> i was so into fairytales as a kid.. I think that helped screw me up big time. I was always looking for my Prince Charming...


I think we all were!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

another good one is Wicked. I read the book and saw the broadway show on broadway. It was awesome!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I will put my two cents in...a smaller flower and maybe not a flat one...one with more dimension. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> another good one is Wicked. I read the book and saw the broadway show on broadway. It was awesome!


Me too have you read all three books I liked son of a witch the best.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tracy, when I go to the store(when do you have to give this sweater?) Walmart has the cutest buttons...wooden shaped like flowers. Would be so cute on the sweater. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, I will put my two cents in...a smaller flower and maybe not a flat one...one with more dimension. Bits


i'll have a play around or I could embroider some daisy's.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I need to mail it to England on Monday but I'll look around.My lys has the most amazing buttons.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, i read son of a witch. I have the next book too, something about the lion, but I haven't read it yet. also the ugly stepsister and mirror mirror are by the same author.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

A lion among men is good it brings the story together.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Tracy, when I go to the store(when do you have to give this sweater?) Walmart has the cutest buttons...wooden shaped like flowers. Would be so cute on the sweater. Bits


Tracy is in Australia.. no walmarts....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> A lion among men is good it brings the story together.


then that will be the one I take to Belize to read.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Tracy, when I go to the store(when do you have to give this sweater?) Walmart has the cutest buttons...wooden shaped like flowers. Would be so cute on the sweater. Bits
> ...


We have Kmart that I think is similar but the yarn sewing section is almost none existant only lots of scrapbooking


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just checked out walmart online makes Kmart look so sad...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone. Baby boy Austin born at 6:11. Waiting for a picture. Maybe tomorrow. I am going to sign off and go to my chair. I am signing off at page 751. Lets see how much I will have to read in the morning. You all have a great evening. Night....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats Alberta!
Have a great night!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Mazel Tov!!! Alberta... cant wait to see the baby!!!! Congrats..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition to your family Alberta!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations Alberta!! 
I vote without on the flower, like the headband idea.
Love the article about the snippets.
The Ann Rice books are the best!
I think that catches me up.
Oh wait! The colorwork cloth is gorgeous! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicklets, off to my chair, and then to bed. Got some knitting done today, and tomorrow cutting another tote. Good nite. Bitsey


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Bitsey, Sleep well!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

PS Nina I know she is in Australia, but I was going to get them for her. But no time. You silly, how was the barley soup?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

goodnight Bitsey! Sweet dreams!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thankyou for being so thoughtful Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy, I hate to abandon you, but it's my bedtime too. Have an awesome day. I hope to go to the post office tomorrow to send your card and tootsie rolls. I don't know how long it will take to get to you so I want to send them yearly!

G'day Mate!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Should take about a week.Night sleep well! and thankyou


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi alberta, congratulations on your new grandchild.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, how's everyone? just busy taking of my family. i have 3 coupons for joann's i'm going to use tomorrow. a 10%, 25%, & a 40%. the lady told me i could use all my coupons at once as long as the bar codes are different: and they are. soooo, there i go tomorrow.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Maryrose, I'm just chattering away here and making myself do a couple of cleaning jobs then a few minutes chatter, seems to be working.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, our work is never done.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, are you still knitting dishcloths?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Mine never seems to be.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

socks seem to be my main knitting project. i'll always be thankful to sewbiz for teaching me how to knit them correctly with the 5 dpns. but i knit other things too. (little things such as dishcloths.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll have a go at just about anything just go with whatever strikes my imagination but I really must finish my sock.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well you take care trasara. i know what you mean. our projects don't get done unless we work on them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> PS Nina I know she is in Australia, but I was going to get them for her. But no time. You silly, how was the barley soup?


oops, sorry!!! Dementia setting in!!!!!

The stew is for tomorrow.. sitting in a crock pot overnight.. (I wonder if you remember Chulent??) It's beef, barley, onions garlic potatoes, paprika, stuff like that? Did your mom ever make that?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann said:
> ...


Yes, I'll write them out-- sometime before you go!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I need to get some darker colours so the pattern stands out better.


Yeah, you need stark contrast. Like white and a bright or bold color. No variegateds.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, your beef stew sounds good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks have been making it for years... It's one of those things you get thru the generations.. 

How hard is it to make those dishcloths???? 

bonnie have you ever made the heelix sock??? seems similar...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> The dishcloth is great.. I love it.. can't be easy to do, flippin colors all the time..


You wouldn't believe how easy it is... you'll have to try. You only work with one color per every 2 rows. You knit some and slip some. Then on the next 2 rows you use the other color, again knitting some and slipping some. I can do those small ones in one evening.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

my dishcloths are easy, just knit & purl. i cast on about 40 sts. and knit them to desired length. but i'm still trying to learn the loop st. that st. is soooo hard.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

gonna have to try it once i am done with the never ending entrelac !!!!! and 2 scarves and one pair of socks.. then I am FREE!!!!! I want to try that.. I love the Heelix socks.. in a royal blue and a bright lime green.. how fun is that???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey everyone. Baby boy Austin born at 6:11. Waiting for a picture. Maybe tomorrow. I am going to sign off and go to my chair. I am signing off at page 751. Lets see how much I will have to read in the morning. You all have a great evening. Night....


Congratulations, Alberta!! Wonderful news. And he got to be born on 11/11/11 !!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting you have just inspired me I was wondering what to make Matt for dinner and I have all those ingredients ( but I'll use Beef mince so hubby doesn't have to chew too much.
The dishclothes are really easy I just had to use a ruler so I didn't lose which line of the pattern I was on.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I wonder if the loop stitch would make good cloths all that texture, maybe for dusting?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hello Mary Rose!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, there is a loop st. dishcloth i just saw yesterday.i'll find it for you


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Knitting you have just inspired me I was wondering what to make Matt for dinner and I have all those ingredients ( but I'll use Beef mince so hubby doesn't have to chew too much.
> The dishclothes are really easy I just had to use a ruler so I didn't lose which line of the pattern I was on.


There's a very inexpensive magnetic chart board you can get at craft stores. It's for cross stitch, but you put your pattern on it and use the long magnet that comes with it, placed under the line you are on in the pattern (or chart). As soon as you finish that line, move the magnet and you never lose your place! The magnetic board is by LoRan and costs about $5 or less. Hobby Lobby sells them.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, how are you doing? how's your husband?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm hoping to knit my husband some socks as well as for me. anyway, if i stop knitting them, i might forget how to do them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting you have just inspired me I was wondering what to make Matt for dinner and I have all those ingredients ( but I'll use Beef mince so hubby doesn't have to chew too much.
> ...


Actually I have one of those in my basket with my embroidery that I have been working on for 21 years haha I will get it out, I forgot it was there haven't looked at the embroidery in a while... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> bonnie have you ever made the heelix sock??? seems similar...


Nope... prolly won't be making them. I did see your link and the heels are cute, but the fronts don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Actually I have one of those in my basket with my embroidery that I have been working on for 21 years haha I will get it out, I forgot it was there haven't looked at the embroidery in a while... :lol: :lol:


Oh, they are so great for knitting.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi sewbiz, how are you doing? how's your husband?


We are both doing well, thanks... Just trying to get our new dog all situated. She's kept us busy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me... you should add onion soup powder or any soup powder or broth.. you can add a can of kidney beans.. and cut potatoes... you can add a bit of ketchup.. (I don't like it tomatoey) Sometimes I make dumplings and put them in to cook overnight.. I check before I go to bed (about 5 hours into it) to make sure it doesnt need additional water (or I add).. If you like "tea" eggs.. you can add a couple of raw eggs in the shell and they cook up and turn brown...(I don't like them but many people do)..

My friend serves it with corn bread... 

I am a purist, I like it simple.. 

There are many versions of it.. cause each family changes it up and depends on where you are from.. Just like Tania and her DR and PR foods!!

So there you have it.. Oh, and on low... for the night..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I wonder if the loop stitch would make good cloths all that texture, maybe for dusting?


A cotton mitt with those loops, perhaps made with dishcloth cotton, would be awesome for dusting! Don't you think?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

well, goodnite everyone. it's 11.00 p.m. i'm going to sleep soon. first knit or crochet for a short time. i have to spend my coupons tomorrow morning because i won't have the car. my hubby has to work tomorrow and sunday. but he'll be off 4 days for thanksgiving. i'll be real busy then. cooking and entertaining his sister by playing board games. about those coupons, they are only valid tomorrow. after tomorrow, they all expire.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have fun shopping tomorrow, MR! I'm heading off to bed too... Goodnight everyone!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night enjoy you shopping Maryrose .
Sewbiz I think you are right they would polish up furniyure nicely. I think I'll have a go the loop stitch has intriged me since I watched the link knitting posted.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> without....


Agree


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok consenses is without the flower.... so without it will be.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a couple of clothes with loops like you are talking about.. but when you can buy it for so little why make it? Dishcloths is a different story.. You can't get dishcloths like we make..

Same thing with swiffter covers what's that about? why would you want to do that? so much easier to use rags... or the commerical dishcloths you get in costco...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just for the fun of doing the loop stitch!! If I put it on any of my clothing I would look like a woolly mammoth!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok onions,garlic and meat browned and simmering in the pot just got to add some vege and dinner is underway although now you have mentioned dumplings knitting I am thinking we are going to need them as well,lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

holy cow! finally caught up... again


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

and now i'm hungry =P


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi City, thought you had gone to bed.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ok onions,garlic and meat browned and simmering in the pot just got to add some vege and dinner is underway although now you have mentioned dumplings knitting I am thinking we are going to need them as well,lol


I make a very simple dumpling.. whole wheat flour, spices, a little oil.. mix together and add hot water to make a dough.. drop it in one lump into the crockpot on top of the stew.. and let it cook away...

I add a salad.. and that's it.. easiest dinner for the next day ever...

You can throw it together in the am and have it ready in the pm..

sometimes I don't even bother to brown the meat and onions.. just dump!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i did fall asleep for a while... but here i am. It's my go to place when I'm awake in the middle of the night


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am doing a quicky version on the stove top I should have gotten the p;ressure cooker out. Your recipe for dumplings is similar to mine I rub butter into the flour instead of the oil and usually add parsley i'll have to try yours.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There always seems to be someone about no matter what the time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Parsley is fine.. I would rather use olive oil just because it's healthier than butter.. but butter is better... lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats Alberta! Can't wait to see pics of the new GGS 


My son has a new cousin today too. The ex inlaws that i went to visit last weekend delivered this morning at 11:44am  Pretty cool. His name is Roberto Antonio. His older brother has called him Billy ever since he found out about him... so everyone has been calling the new baby Billy all day. His Mom is upset LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

These things stick whether you like it or not! Could have been a much worse nickname


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Very true! Mia was and is still referred to a Juju Bean at my job lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

that kinda suits her she is very cute.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://voucherkingz1.info/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150929327510607_27540015_10150932248590607#f2eaa209f2e036c

Check this out my cousins say they are giving $100 WALMART VOUCHERS

Don't know if it is true or not?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

usually not!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

thought it sounded to good to be true


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

good morning! I'm up early and no one is around.

Tracy, I hope you had a great day.
MR, enjoy your shopping.
Dissi, where are you?
Myra...same...where are you?
Alberta again congrats on the GGS.
Bonnie, Tania, Nina.....I miss our chats!!
OSG....I thought you would have some time with us since things slowed down? Or did I miss understand?
Debi..I thought for sure I would find you on this morning. You are an early bird!
Bitsey! How does your shoulder and neck feel? Any better?

Gosh! I miss everyone!!!!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Morning! I've been up knitting. I started the Holden Shawlette, about a month or so ago. But put it down after 20 rows to work on Christmas. Decided I'm bored with scarves today. So back to work on it!
How's everyone this morning?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all getting ready to cut #2 tote...yeah! Hope everyone has a good day this chilly am. Bitsey


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Rise n shine!! Getting ready to head out to my mechanic...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just you and me Tania...have a great day...It is cold out there...frost on your windshield..maybe. Back to my fabrics. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all... About to run errands and do some much put off housework(sigh)


Will pop in and out tho

Have a great day/evening/nite


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Still cutting Bah!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I've had a busy morning! I'm doing the laundry (never ending!), I've already gone to the post office, mailed Tracy her Tootsie Rolls and Christmas Card. I also mailed out my swap package. I know it's early, but I didn't want it just sitting around. i couldn't fit it in the box I had so....they will get two!!! hahaha

Maybe later I will write out the rest of the cards. Time to mail them out yet, so who knows. 

I've also gone to the grocery store and stopped and filled my gas tank. I have wrapped a few small christmas gifts I'm taking to Belize for those little girls and the little boy we made friends with. That's done. Moving right along!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally got my picture. Don't know why I am in usch a hurry. He isn't 24 hours old yet.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

he's adorable! How much did he weigh? He looks like a big boy!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful baby boy, alberta. They always smell so sweet at that age. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG!!! LOOK AT THAT BABY!!! I love babies!!!! Look at those cheeks!!!! I am in love, all over again!!!!!

Thank you Lord for only giving me 2 pages today..

We stayed in bed this morning.. It was beautiful.. Cool breeze coming thru the window.. grey clouds.. felt like it was 7am not 10am.. but dragged my sorry ass out of bed to greet the world.. was worried I would have pages of kP to go thru.. Good thing I didn't..


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Barb, 

Ive been busy selling poppies again today, last day before rememberance sunday, tonight is the Salvation Army festival of rememberance, then tommoro three more parades, im wishing it was tuesday already because its going to take me all of monday to sleep away the exhaustion...

Missing you all like crazy....I bought very english christmas cards for all of you...I hope you will like them when you recieve them 

Wednesday is my LYS day....going to pay for the rest of my christmas present to myself, I got 60 balls of Rowan bamboo for £60...thats a £1 a ball (less than a dollar) and its pure bamboo, feels so lovely and soft, cant wait to use it, but need to finish other projects before hand....

bubye chicks with sticks...will try and post before bed x x x


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dissi do you make the poppies yourself? Sounds like you sell tons of them! That is really hard work.. You are doing well for your veterans!!! 

It's weird I posted another topic for the knit locker and I can't find it anywhere... wonder what happened to it..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey dissi, sorry I missed you, almost finished cutting. Then to the machine quilting and then I can start putting it together. I think I will go and nap. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://knititnow.com/dak8/upgrade%20features%20email.pdf

I think this site might be something Bonnie and Bits might enjoy.. it's all about pattern making etc.. half of it is greek to me!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

No the poppies (the paper ones) are made by veterans or their wives, and we are given them to sell, I also got the enamel ones I am sending you, wrist bands for both adults and kids, large silk poppies, crosses to be laid at the cenotaph, amongst other things.

They say a collecting tin takes £150 and this week we have filled 6...so not bad going for mostly me sitting in a superstore...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting I found it in General chit chat. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.designeryarnsale.com/

I saw this on another post.. they are having a sale. .some of the yarns are 99cents per.. they also sell by bag.. shipping to USA is $6.99 no matter how much...

No idea who or what they are.. but their prices are good..

can u tell I am bored???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, your a good woman!!! Thanks.. just wanted to check how many viewed it... hoping to keep the locker moving.. I know that half the people who said they would make things for it.. haven't.. I guess that's human nature.. 

My buddies have been the very very best buddies ever.. love you all..

Kissing fest!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Congrats Alberta! Can't wait to see pics of the new GGS
> 
> My son has a new cousin today too. The ex inlaws that i went to visit last weekend delivered this morning at 11:44am  Pretty cool. His name is Roberto Antonio. His older brother has called him Billy ever since he found out about him... so everyone has been calling the new baby Billy all day. His Mom is upset LOL


Billy Bob? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Very true! Mia was and is still referred to a Juju Bean at my job lol


I called my tiny daughter "Buglet" (shortened from Love Bug) when she was a baby, and although she's 25 now, when it's just her and me, she's still "Buglet"...

My parent's nickname for me was "Booksie" (rhymes with spook, not book), which was shortened to just "Books" (again, like spooks). But now that I've told you that, I have to kill you. :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello ladies. good to see some of you around! I was getting pretty lonely earlier!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> http://voucherkingz1.info/?fb_comment_id=fbc_10150929327510607_27540015_10150932248590607#f2eaa209f2e036c
> 
> Check this out my cousins say they are giving $100 WALMART VOUCHERS
> 
> Don't know if it is true or not?


I can't enter because I can't bring myself to say "Thanks, I love Walmart"... :thumbdown:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all two more pieces to do. Just met the new neighbors...yikes. First think I asked was whether she knits or sews...she said no and I breathed a sigh of relief. I do not want to be up close and personal with these folks...They made a comment that the culture was on the other side of the river, and she said well, I did not come down here for the culture. I was dumbfounded. I don't think the people that they think have culture will like them either. Maybe they will be unhasppy and sell real fast. Bits 

PS. They had to borrow a qt. of oil for their car. Are they great or what?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

geezzz, new neighbors. Tell them to sell. I'll move in LOL

I'm writing out my Holiday Cards.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would give anything to have you there. What fun we would have. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

living on the river you would have to teach me how to filet a fish!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Well I've had a busy morning! I'm doing the laundry (never ending!), I've already gone to the post office, mailed Tracy her Tootsie Rolls and Christmas Card. I also mailed out my swap package. I know it's early, but I didn't want it just sitting around. i couldn't fit it in the box I had so....they will get two!!! hahaha
> 
> Maybe later I will write out the rest of the cards. Time to mail them out yet, so who knows.
> 
> I've also gone to the grocery store and stopped and filled my gas tank. I have wrapped a few small christmas gifts I'm taking to Belize for those little girls and the little boy we made friends with. That's done. Moving right along!


Hi Barb! I see you are still on? We got out early to go to a Veteran's Day program our town does every year-- breakfast and program -- hubby participates in a color guard ceremony in the Marine Corp battle dress uniform. After that we went to the gym and wore ourselves out. Now we are home for a short time, getting ready to go out onto a neighbor's land to cut firewood. It's a BEAUTIFUL day to be outside! All the leaves out here are yellow and orange!! and the temp has risen to around 70... perfect.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good Sewbiz.....and filleting a fish..piece of cake...I am just tired of the mess.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Susan. Have fun with the tote...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You are certainly on the b all. I still have to buy mine.



Barbara Ann said:


> geezzz, new neighbors. Tell them to sell. I'll move in LOL
> 
> I'm writing out my Holiday Cards.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Finally got my picture. Don't know why I am in usch a hurry. He isn't 24 hours old yet.


Alberta, what a beautiful baby! Is he right there near you, where you can kiss those chubby cheeks without delay? Or do you have to wait to visit?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://knititnow.com/dak8/upgrade%20features%20email.pdf
> 
> I think this site might be something Bonnie and Bits might enjoy.. it's all about pattern making etc.. half of it is greek to me!!!


This is an upgrade to a computer design softwear. I know nothing about CAD (computer assisted design). I do it the old fashioned way, pencil and paper or just wing it on the needles.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want to know how much that baby weighed at birth. He's a big boy!!

My son was big, weighed in at 10 Lbs 9 1/2 oz at birth!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried to get the addresses of all my KP buddies. Here is what I have. Who is missing and can you help fill it in? TYVM
Bonnie
Nina

angela 
tracy
Barbara Ann
maryrose
Tania. 
Oh Bitsey is one. Address please Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> It's weird I posted another topic for the knit locker and I can't find it anywhere... wonder what happened to it..


Any time you want to find a topic you posted, look at the stuff at the top of every page and click on "My Topics". You will find it there.

If it's not a new topic, you can find it in "My Posts".


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

They are close, and I get to see them at least once a week. Yes the cheeks are very kissable.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got my picture. Don't know why I am in usch a hurry. He isn't 24 hours old yet.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I will have to get a new pic holding him to change my avatar.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just heard.....9 pounds 8 ounces...



Barbara Ann said:


> I want to know how much that baby weighed at birth. He's a big boy!!
> 
> My son was big, weighed in at 10 Lbs 9 1/2 oz at birth!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

www.TheAlpacaHacienda.com 
alpaca scarves....... The one I looked at was ONLY 110.00. We are in the wrong busuness.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

In south america they sell alpaca scarves as little as $4 a piece... brought a bunch last time for the family...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> In south america they sell alpaca scarves as little as $4 a piece... brought a bunch last time for the family...


Girl... bring back a trunkload and open an Etsy shop!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Look at the alpaca poncho and scarf I brought back...

It isn't knitted but woven.. and comes in all kinds of beautiful colors.. 

the poncho cost $12 and the scarf $6...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You could bring b ack a whole bunch of them and sell them even for half and have a good busuness.



knittingneedles said:


> In south america they sell alpaca scarves as little as $4 a piece... brought a bunch last time for the family...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, cute baby! he looks sooo cute in that tiny blue hat. as sewbiz said her nickname for her child when she was a baby, my husband called our son "tater" (potato). my mom called my son when he was born "puppy" but of course that was a loooonnnngggg time ago, considering he's 25 yrs. now.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Aren't the nicknames adorable? My middle son was bit in his bottom when Just a toddler. My dad called him dogfood for years. Your children are just young'uns. My oldest applies for Social Security this year.



maryrose said:


> hi knitgalore, cute baby! he looks sooo cute in that tiny blue hat. as sewbiz said her nickname for her child when she was a baby, my husband called our son "tater" (potato). my mom called my son when he was born "puppy" but of course that was a loooonnnngggg time ago, considering he's 25 yrs. now.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course I had all 5 children before I was 24. I always said I talked nothing but baby talk for years and years.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm moving along on the sock. I totally frogged it last night as it was coming out too big, my tension got too relaxed. 

So I started it over last night and now I"m doing the heal flap. Much much better.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hate starting over esp. on socks. too. i'm glad you got yours to where you want it. the cast on of 60 sts. for the socks is perfect for me. making my hubby a pr. is another story.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Omgoodness! Those cheeks! He's gorgeous.
Still working on the Holden. It is coming out full size rather than shawlette size. Which is what I wanted, so yeah!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sooooooo precious! I just luv babies!

Agree on the new enterprise .... Luv that poncho

So much for my plans... I crashed on th couch... Guess I was tired, so getting a late start


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I managed to get a pic of daughter no 2, who was the standard bearer tonite, as she will be again tommoro. Too tired to eat, so 2 pieces of melon and off to bed i go....nite nite chicks with sticks, just one more day to go!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, dissi, I hope that you are not overdoing all of this work. 

Alberta...that baby is beautiful. I know that he is going to smell yummy...babies always do.

Barb, you mean you had to rip out the entire sock? Oh, my gosh, well I managed to get everything cut out and tomorrow I will machine quilt all of the pieces and make the handles. That is the only problem, there is so much work before you can start putting it together. 
When it is done I will post a pic. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning/afternoon everyone!
Alberta your little baby Austin is just adorable!!Enjoy every cuddle.
Sun is shinning!Good day so far.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh Bits do you sniff babies too I love that clean baby smell.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

until they poop!!!! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love that soft peachy fuzz on to of their heads... KNitting my work smells of baby poop everyday!!!That's why I need tio fry lots of onions and garlic!!lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol.... and spit up.... ???? lolololol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I only seem to get thrown up on when I have to go somewhere after work...Murphy's law.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But give me a new baby to take care of anytime... their skin is so yummy you just want to cuddle them all day long!!! and I love when they laugh... it is so real!!! when you tickle them .. not new ones.. a couple of months old.. but it's all good.. nothing like a new baby to give you hope for the future!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love babies. Especially someone else's. I can give them back!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to be quiet today I am still listed as a top poster, I don't want that advertised....!!!lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, time to go get dinner going. Poppy comes at 6:00. 
Tonight is pan seared scallops, steamed king crab legs, scalloped potatoes, and a salad. Yummy


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We have great babies just psycho parents..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, now that is a dinner I could have...were we invited? I agree with you about babies...I had four...Like and love them and give them back. That is what being young about. Do not want to babysit. No No..would do it in an emergency, but since I live here and they live 2 and 1/2 hours away they can help each other out. Gosh, I love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We all learn from you Bitsey, Hubby keeps suggesting turning the garage into a bedroom so the girls can have bigger bedrooms, I keep saying don't make them too comfy or they will never go and worse they might bring others in.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Ok, time to go get dinner going. Poppy comes at 6:00.
> Tonight is pan seared scallops, steamed king crab legs, scalloped potatoes, and a salad. Yummy


I hate you!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-42194-1.html

Just found this post thought about posting a reply!!!! One of us always seems to be in this list hahaha


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What you do is wait till they move out, then turn it into a studio apartment. Then You would have room to have help as you get older and maybe need assistance. or you could rent it out to supplement your retirement income. Works for me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Nina you are wicked, but the trouble about you speaking is that they will find us.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I answered the post about how many hours...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hope they do not find us.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

they aren't looking for us...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How do you know, cause when you talk about the resort...it sounds pretty darn nice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't mention the resort in other post. Just that I have friends that I adore!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And by the way, everyone is always invited to dinner at my house. It's a standing invite with an open door! Just say you are coming and it will be done!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I don't mention the resort in other post. Just that I have friends that I adore!


Exactly I never tell them where I hang out


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, sounds good. You must be an incredibility fast knitter. You frogged the sock last night and you are doing the heel? Well, I hope to finish my second sock by thanksgiving. But tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday is sewing. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and Barbara if you leave the door open the snow will blow in! Not a good idea.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina! Stop saying that four letter word!!!!

Anyone want desert?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Look at the alpaca poncho and scarf I brought back...
> 
> It isn't knitted but woven.. and comes in all kinds of beautiful colors..
> 
> the poncho cost $12 and the scarf $6...


Are you in your jammies??? With little kissy lips all over them? Teeee hee hee... Nina! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes I was!!!! Didn't get out of them all day. I don't sleep in them I just wear them around the house.. way too comfortable not to.. why wear jeans in the house and be uncomfortable?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometimes I spy on the Tea party. They have some dynamite recipes. Some habits are hard to break. I have to bake brownies tonight. Special dinner after church. They will have nuts in them, chocolate frosting, and nuts sprinkled.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The darndest thing happened today. I downloaded my camera and it just kept downloading and my desktop is so full of copies. I spent an hour trying to get them off. Some of the copies are like 35 copies. I don't know how to get rid of them. Or am I making copies when I think I am deleting? Oh woe is me!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sometimes I spy on the Tea party. They have some dynamite recipes. Some habits are hard to break. I have to bake brownies tonight. Special dinner after church. They will have nuts in them, chocolate frosting, and nuts sprinkled.


I have a great brownie recipe from my niece we call it the kitchen sink brownie...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ok groceries done now I can stay and play, I got a bit more of my sock done last night plan to finish it today.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, spill!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Can you share the recipes foir brownies my girls love them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are all waiting with breathelessly...spill it girl!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i love chocolatey chewy brownies. Also the brownies with cream cheese in them.

tonight is crumb apple pie ala mode!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

in my book, anything with ice cream is good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want the recipe for the kitchen sink brownies. I don't do much baking, but I would make those.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I went to find it...


Kitchen Sink Brownies

1 Cup Oil

2 Cups Sugar

3 Teas. Vanilla

4 Eggs

1 Cup Flour

2/3 Cup Cocoa

1/2 Teas. Baking Powder

1/2 Teas. Salt

Bag of Chocolate Chips

Bag of White Chocolate Chips

Pecans and/or Walnuts

Marshmallows

To Assemble:

There are two train of thought here

1. Mix all ingredients together and bake At 350 for about 35 minutes until top is crusty but still soft inside.

or

2. Mix all ingredients for batter together, mix in nuts and some chocolate chips (white and brown) leave some for topping. After it is baked, top with remaining ingredients and let melt.

Whichever way you make them they come out fantastic, as you know.

Plus if you do not have all the extra ingredients, that is OK too, just use what you have, either way you will enjoy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They are extremely chewy and moist.. yum yum yum my favorite brownie recipe.. only one I make..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

that sounds easy enough for me. I will make them and i will mix everything together at once! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> The darndest thing happened today. I downloaded my camera and it just kept downloading and my desktop is so full of copies. I spent an hour trying to get them off. Some of the copies are like 35 copies. I don't know how to get rid of them. Or am I making copies when I think I am deleting? Oh woe is me!!


I dont know what program you use to store your photos.. but if you can highlight one (not blow it to full screen, just highlight) and go to the last pix you want to get rid of .. hit the shift key while holding down the mouse.. they should all look highlighted.. then just right click and delete the batch of them at one time.. that should work..

Remember, if you think you deleted an important pix.. just go to recycle and find it and restore it...

it happens to me sometimes... so i figured out how to delete batches at a time..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Recipe printed ready to make next time I'm baking.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> that sounds easy enough for me. I will make them and i will mix everything together at once! LOL


one bowl.. that's all


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Listen ladies, anytime you need a recipe I have close to 35 years of recipes... just ask... I am sure Tracy has too.. actually I am sure we all do!!!!!
I used to post a batch of them on the tea party, but got tired of the talk so I stopped. .and I don't like my recipes to sit near some Velveeta cheese dip recipe!!!

Bonnie says she is a yarn snob.. I am a foodie snob not just a yarn snob...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I get you!!!! I must admit there are some very odd recipes out there I did wonder at one point if the American diet was meant to cause Heart burn.........Sorry don't want to offend


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The beef,barley and dumpling concoction that I made last night inspired by Knitting was very good tonight I will make leftovers(no dumplings hubby picked those all out) into a pie....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracy you are not offending. A lot of cooking done by people today is crap. They are using prepared foods instead of fresh. Not just herbs, bug processed cheeses, and all kinds of weird stuff. That's not cooking.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just don't think that mac & cheese should be made by powdered cheese! Or that spaghetti should come out of a can!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no dumplings!?! I love dumplings.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Even when I make mac and cheese for the kids at work I do a traditional white sauce and add good tasty cheese and I make 6 litres in one go its not hard but nutritious that way
lots of protein and calcium I hate the yellow stuff out of the box.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I mean picked out and ate!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You can always hide veggies in the mac and cheese...you know...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, that's making more sense. I love dumplings. I can see that happening!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well, i am happy i helped you make dinner.. anytime at all.. that is what i know best.. food!!

and you do know that Americans are the fattest nation in the world.. which is why Jamie Oliver tried so hard to change things, but was cut down by the school board of california..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Now I just need you to come over and be my personal chef!!
My job is pretty much doing what JO wants to happen in schools everything I make is from scratch providing the kids with 50% of the reccommended dietary intake, the kids are just alot younger 6 weeks to 6 years. I've forgotten howmany babies I have helped wean onto solids over the years.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> well, i am happy i helped you make dinner.. anytime at all.. that is what i know best.. food!!
> 
> and you do know that Americans are the fattest nation in the world.. which is why Jamie Oliver tried so hard to change things, but was cut down by the school board of california..


Think Aus isn't far behind.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

btw Barb I forot to say your crab sounded yum..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Guess what Kal just brought me???

Green Tea and fruit cake!!! does that count as fruit servings???

I try to make great foods like pasta alfredo but healthy.. so I use olive oil and cut down on the butter to about one teaspoon and only add it at the end.. I use low fat milk and greek yogurt instead of cream.. I use a bit of mayo, and low fat cheddar from Cabot Vermont, and whole wheat pasta .. If you use high flavored products then your food will taste good.. just have to use your imagination..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just put them in a file named Unused. I will let my son deal with it if he comes over tomorrow. I couldn't get to the last one. But now that I have them in a folder I will try your suggestion.

quote=knittingneedles]


knitgalore said:


> The darndest thing happened today. I downloaded my camera and it just kept downloading and my desktop is so full of copies. I spent an hour trying to get them off. Some of the copies are like 35 copies. I don't know how to get rid of them. Or am I making copies when I think I am deleting? Oh woe is me!!


I dont know what program you use to store your photos.. but if you can highlight one (not blow it to full screen, just highlight) and go to the last pix you want to get rid of .. hit the shift key while holding down the mouse.. they should all look highlighted.. then just right click and delete the batch of them at one time.. that should work..

Remember, if you think you deleted an important pix.. just go to recycle and find it and restore it...

it happens to me sometimes... so i figured out how to delete batches at a time..[/quote]


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tracy, its so interesting to me how so many jobs that parents used to do are now in the hands of teachers and people like you.. like weaning kids onto solids.. I remember doing that with my kids.. now kids are in daycare from such an early age that their parents arent there for the milestones in a childs life.. it is very sad to me..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tried it.. Didn't work. There are hundreds of photo in the file. 35 copies of the photos. Don't know how it happened.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> tracy, its so interesting to me how so many jobs that parents used to do are now in the hands of teachers and people like you.. like weaning kids onto solids.. I remember doing that with my kids.. now kids are in daycare from such an early age that their parents arent there for the milestones in a childs life.. it is very sad to me..


I know! we even pretend that I child didn't take their first steps so parents can discover it for themselves. We went without some extras when the girls were little but I would never trade that time ever.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am just waiting for the first cool day and I'll get my fruitcakes done not fun having the oven on for hours when it is 30-40 degrees.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > tracy, its so interesting to me how so many jobs that parents used to do are now in the hands of teachers and people like you.. like weaning kids onto solids.. I remember doing that with my kids.. now kids are in daycare from such an early age that their parents arent there for the milestones in a childs life.. it is very sad to me..
> ...


You guys were the surrogate mothers... so of course it means something to you and the memories are great...when I was an assistant kindergarten teacher years ago.. I remember the same stuff and still remember some of the special kids who touched my heart... watching the housekeepers drop them off and pick them up was just so sad.. then at parents teacher conference you had to sugar coat everything cause their kid was perfect!! what a f**ed up generation, huh??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think something similar is said most weeks at work, the chn are very needy, mine were for the most part content and like you say that was a time to treasure.
I guess the silver lining you can't help but love these kids when you spend the first 5 years of their lives with them Some of the kids that graduate at the end of the year this year are siblings and we have had their families with us for 7+ years I must admit I get a little teary when it comes to saying good bye.
The children are loved by us of course and in these time some people don;t have the choice so it is a safe alternative.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Buenas!  Everyone's dishes sound delish!! I had some chicken carbonara today... and have a serious case of heartburn! 

Alberta, your Austin is just TOOOOOO cute! God Bless him! My Chris weighed the same when he was born. Man oh man... Was it your granddaughter that had him or your grandson's wife? I hope she's ok!! Congratulations to her too


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, do you know who's brownies i love??? yep....... Bittmans! Oooh yummy!! With a dollop of almond whipped cream on top! O..M..G!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Trasara, I love the little sweater you made. Did you go with the headband? It would make a really pretty set.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Trasara, I love the little sweater you made. Did you go with the headband? It would make a really pretty set.


Not sure yet! maybe I will just send jumper as I also have a book.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz! Billy Bob! Ha! I'm going to have to bring it up when I see him  It's so funny... cause they all just look so Rican! With their pretty caramel complexion and all. Except when they speak they don't sound it at all! He's a Navy Veteran and now US Marshall and SHE is.... you'll never guess. Wait, I don't know if I could tell... Oy vei. She works for the feds and is packin! Anyhoo... their latin accents are gone!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz! Billy Bob! Ha! I'm going to have to bring it up when I see him  It's so funny... cause they all just look so Rican! With their pretty caramel complexion and all. Except when they speak they don't sound it at all! He's a Navy Veteran and now US Marshall and SHE is.... you'll never guess. Wait, I don't know if I could tell... Oy vei. She works for the feds and is packin! Anyhoo... their latin accents are gone!


I bet he is just adorable! will you see him soon.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Grandsons wife. She was to be released from the hospital this evening. I remember they used to keep them a little longer. I just want to pinch his sweet little cheeks.



citynenanyc said:


> Buenas!  Everyone's dishes sound delish!! I had some chicken carbonara today... and have a serious case of heartburn!
> 
> Alberta, your Austin is just TOOOOOO cute! God Bless him! My Chris weighed the same when he was born. Man oh man... Was it your granddaughter that had him or your grandson's wife? I hope she's ok!! Congratulations to her too


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

when do you get to see him??


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's in and out now if there are no complications. You must be so excited Alberta.

Have you had a good day City.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel like the godmothers in sleeping beauty.. that we all want to surround the baby and shower good wishes on him!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So ladies...... i've been in AC Moore more times than i wanted to this weekend. And NOT buying YARN! OMG! I must be sick! There was no yarn that called my name.... only one that got close was the fisherman's wool. I thought it would be cool to get some for a felted hat for Mia, but decided to put it back. :/

I've been buying BEADS! Since Thursday! God help me... I've always liked bead. I like feeling them in my hands. But have never been a fan of making jewelry. I barely wear any. lol 

Ooh and I picked up those Christmas scented warming squares. So yummy!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What are warming squares???


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, does any one here like the new martha stewart yarn that's out in the stores? i like it. oh, i just want to say, after watching the you-tubes over again, i finally know how to knit the loop stitch. pretty soon i can start knitting the sheep. i'm still practicing it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

well done Maryrose I knew you would get it eventually.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sewbiz! Billy Bob! Ha! I'm going to have to bring it up when I see him  It's so funny... cause they all just look so Rican! With their pretty caramel complexion and all. Except when they speak they don't sound it at all! He's a Navy Veteran and now US Marshall and SHE is.... you'll never guess. Wait, I don't know if I could tell... Oy vei. She works for the feds and is packin! Anyhoo... their latin accents are gone!
> ...


Not until Thanksgiving. They have both mother's that flew in from Puerto Rico last weekend. From previous conversations with the new mommy, I know she was already feeling overwhelmed. So I gave her some advice. It's her baby. WHen ever and as often as she feels that she needs to escape them. GO! Go ahead to the bedroom and lock the door!

Her new mother in law is my Old mother in law... trust me! She stayed with me a month when I had Chris. And i wasn't thankful! The lady wouldn't let me even breastfeed in peace. I had to hide out in the bathroom, lock the door and sit in the bathtub to nurse him! I was so mad. Our bedroom door lock didn't work. Chris was her first grandson, but still she even slept in the bed with us. Chris' father, her son... slept on the sofa! I don't think i've gotten over it lol.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well good for you MaryRose... that's great.. little sheep all around.. once you start knitting them you will make a herd!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


OOOHHHH nooo! I thought things like that only happened in the movies..... I'm suprised you didn't kill her with all those pregnancy hormones buzzing round.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> What are warming squares???


It's a wax melt actually. You put them in this little tealight candle holder with a little bowl or something on the top. It's supposed melt... let me take a picture of it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know what you are talking about I have one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That is total bad news!!!!! Momster-in-law


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, that was funny. you do make me laugh. you have quite sense of humor.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks trasara.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose, now you can make a video and teach us how to do it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here it is...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...not feelin very chatty tonite...just no energy today...(autoimmune system disorders can co that)


hope you are all well...will be back in a day or so


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> hi ladies...not feelin very chatty tonite...just no energy today...(autoimmune system disorders can co that)
> 
> hope you are all well...will be back in a day or so


Oh I hope you feel better real quick Angela. I really do.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Take care OSG, let everyone look after you for a change..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Whispering wood that sounds so pretty reminds me of Anne of Green Gables.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought a few scents. I got the beach smelling one too lol. Just because i LOVE that scent. Picked up a sugar and spice and some cookie smelling one. The bag is right next to me.... I'm ready for a cup of egg nog and the fire place! lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tania, if that's the case you need to go to barbara for the fireplace and eggnog!!! new england is the place to be during christmas...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love scented candles but they have to proper oils or they set of my allergies. A lady down the road from me has a candle buisness will fill anything for you or by one of her glass jars they smell so good.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How far is Barb from you Tania?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> tania, if that's the case you need to go to barbara for the fireplace and eggnog!!! new england is the place to be during christmas...


I didn't forget about that one! Sometime after the holidays! I hope Barb didn't forget =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> How far is Barb from you Tania?


Probably 3 hours or so... depending on traffic and if i don't get lost...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't forget, I'm counting on it. And then maybe in the spring, we will do a road trip. maybe down to VA! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you know how jealous of you all I am!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I didn't forget, I'm counting on it. And then maybe in the spring, we will do a road trip. maybe down to VA! LOL


You can call it Knitting across the nation lol! :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I didn't forget, I'm counting on it. And then maybe in the spring, we will do a road trip. maybe down to VA! LOL


Sounds like a plan to me! Don't worry Bitsey, we'll bring our own yarn! =D I can't say about the pickles though....  I love me some pickles!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy, do you think you'll come to the US?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'll keep buying lottery tickets!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you have to bring bits pickles from NY with some corn beef and pastrami from 2nd avenue deli...then she will be in heaven!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh wait. Not from Katz??


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yes I was!!!! Didn't get out of them all day. I don't sleep in them I just wear them around the house.. way too comfortable not to.. why wear jeans in the house and be uncomfortable?


My jeans are comfortable! I love them...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

trasara said:


> I'll keep buying lottery tickets!!


You'll be able to meet Nina one of these days... When she goes back to visit


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nope not Katz's... I think they are too salty.. 2nd avenue deli is my favorite in nYC


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks with STicks, time for me to go to bed. 

Have an awesome night. You have an awesome day Tracy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > I'll keep buying lottery tickets!!
> ...


Dont I wish.. requested the cruise in 2013.. but who knows if we will get it...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think Nina, Alberta, Bonnie, and anyone else who can make it should all meet up in VA. Just a weekend thingy. Whatcha think?

Ok, think about it. I gotta go to bed.
Nite!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Night Barb!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> The darndest thing happened today. I downloaded my camera and it just kept downloading and my desktop is so full of copies. I spent an hour trying to get them off. Some of the copies are like 35 copies. I don't know how to get rid of them. Or am I making copies when I think I am deleting? Oh woe is me!!


That sounds like a bad dream. Isn't it scary when things keep opening and opening on your computer and you don't know why? Like you got a virus or something crazy is going on...

And you aren't spying on the Tea Party. It's there for you to read if you want to! All good... They would probably be happy if they knew you were trying out their recipes.

Your brownies sound awesome. Frosted brownies are just the height of decadence!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I get you!!!! I must admit there are some very odd recipes out there I did wonder at one point if the American diet was meant to cause Heart burn.........Sorry don't want to offend


It also causes obesity, seems to me! (Ducking...) :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I think Nina, Alberta, Bonnie, and anyone else who can make it should all meet up in VA. Just a weekend thingy. Whatcha think?
> 
> Ok, think about it. I gotta go to bed.
> Nite!!


That would be so much fun!
(I've finally caught up reading to you all...)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tracy, what is your job, exactly? Do you work in a day care, as a cook and caregiver?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hubby, son and I all got a huge red oak tree cut down, cut up, loaded and brought home. We were all too tired to unload tho, so that's for tomorrow, plus some of the big sections will have to be split. I am so excited about how much $$ we are going to save on our heating bill... just got a fireplace insert and it's amazing how much more efficient it is for heating than just burning wood in a plain fireplace. This wood will probably last us a month, and then there's another big red oak we can cut...

What a workout! I already fell asleep and napped on the couch earlier, while you guys chatted away. It's going to be an early night for me.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am a Home Economist, a cross between a chef and a nutritionist would be the best way to describe it. But I have also worked as a child care assistant after cooking if we are short staffed and the 3-5 year old room is on the other side of my kitchen bench so I might as well be in there some days and yes I do occasionally put in ear plugs.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

where'd everyone go? 

i got caught up in the new goodies lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm here just been waiting for someone to come by!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ah ok. Mia has been sleeping since 8pm. I pray she doesnt wake til the morning... or i am screwed!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll have to stay up with her. she doesnt go back to sleep.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Tht is torture when you want to sleep.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe you should be sleeping right now, just incase she wakes up at least then you get some sleep?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

nuh uh! its saturday. i need some me time! lol whatever it is i'm doing


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so i guess you can take a nap sometimes tomorrow?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah. i guess so... when chris gets home. against better judgement i let him go to his dads, cause his grandma is around.... new baby and all...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You know its the right thing to do.. kids know the truth.. so don't worry about him.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

lets see... cause he was supposed to get here tonight. if i didnt call him at almost ten i wouldnt have found out that he was coming in the morning..... bc he's with his dad and his dad said its Ok. grrrrr!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

FYI for all you ladies that love the Yarn Harlot.. did you know she writes a blog??

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/

enjoy!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> lets see... cause he was supposed to get here tonight. if i didnt call him at almost ten i wouldnt have found out that he was coming in the morning..... bc he's with his dad and his dad said its Ok. grrrrr!


he will learn.. just sit him down and explain it to him when you two are alone..

dealing with an ex isn't easy...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh i know. 10 yrs so far....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so u know!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I can finally say, but am not proud... that baby daddy drama is something I know about. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Question... how many stitch markers is good for a set?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://nevernotknitting.blogspot.com/

I follow this blog and get the newsletter in email everyday.. she too was expecting and kept showing us all she knitted for her future little boy..

You have got to see the outfit this baby wore to go home..He's cute! but he isn't half as cute as Austin but you can't deny that the outfit is adorable!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Question... how many stitch markers is good for a set?


I guess depends on the type of sts markers?? I have seen sets with 6 and then more.. if its the fancy ones then 6 probably works.. if its plain then more...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

sounds good to me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

my goodness! what a beautiful wardrobe! 

you have to start knitting more Nina! for your futures


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What gorgeous baby clothes!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to hear I have a future... I started a baby blanket.. but stopped when I heard the news.. so I don't want to start up again until i know for certain that all is ok...

I really don't like the usual baby stuff.. but love stuff like the blog.. modern updated stuff.. in updated adult colors... I am very Calvin Klein style.. if you know what i mean..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maybe you should start ... you never know when you will have another!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

{{{looking both ways}}} who???? me????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMFAQOOOO! No way jose!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

why not.. you are the youngest in our bunch!!!! Just need to find the right guy!! Rich, good looking, and good!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Look! I even choked when i was typing.... i put in a "Q" in LMFAOOOO!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What time is it in NY? Shouldn't you be sleeping? Mia is gonna wake up soon!! That wont be good!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's up to you City my factory got shut down years ago.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

After my next birthday, i will need an amniocentises! (SP?) No thank you! 

I will acquire all of these ideas and suck in all the knowledge for when I have grandchildren =D

How's that? LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It's 12:48. Wanna see what I've been doing??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You betcha!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok no laughing!! Its my first time ever!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

show us!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

wow! they are nice looks like you are having fun.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What are you talking about, they are great!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I started thursday... I have a bunch of other ones made, but I can't show those


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks!! I think it's therapeutic too! I've been sitting here... being very careful. No one to disturb me or make me drop all the beads lol. If I show you the inventory I've picked up since thursday you'll laugh for sure! lol 

Thank goodness for 1/2 off and coupons!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Was this the AC Moore stash? where you couldn't find yarn.. looks like you still left your money in the store!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Funny you should be making those I have been doing the same but like you they cannot be posted at this time lol :lol:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I know! That's what i was griping about! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

hey, still looks like you came out ontop!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm having fun. Still haven't played with the colors yet. BUt i'm gonna get there! 

I have some swarovski crystals that I had purchased a while ago for some knitting i was going to add them to, but quickly realized that knitting with beads is no fun. So, I'm going to use them now


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh you haven't seen the whole stash.... Everytime I went out and told Mom, I'll be right back. I went to AC Moore and left it in the car. She would have a cow! LMAO She complains that I buy all this yarn and never make money with it. I keep telling her It's just not like that. lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

great idea.. those will be beautiful...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

They will be pretty! how come you didn't like knitting with beads is it because it is fiddly.I haven't tried it but would like to..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh you haven't seen the whole stash.... Everytime I went out and told Mom, I'll be right back. I went to AC Moore and left it in the car. She would have a cow! LMAO She complains that I buy all this yarn and never make money with it. I keep telling her It's just not like that. lol


I have the same problem.. but with my son.. he is always trying to get me to do something that will make me money!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

It was so hard the first night I went in... I kept asking people how do I connect these??? I had the rings, a bead and a charm... they looked at me like i was nuts! 

Some drunk guy was in there... He had on some nice stuff though. He explained a little to me, but I think he knew it was a little awkward. The alc. was coming out of his pores!

The store lady suggested some elastic stuff but when she pulled it, it broke in her hand. So......... I went with these little sticks. So far so good. 

Have to say that the first ones I made really look home made. This last set, I could buy at a store.  I'm liking this!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

have you seen the show.. how to make it in America?? they show so many street scenes from NYC... its a cool show...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> It was so hard the first night I went in... I kept asking people how do I connect these??? I had the rings, a bead and a charm... they looked at me like i was nuts!
> 
> Some drunk guy was in there... He had on some nice stuff though. He explained a little to me, but I think he knew it was a little awkward. The alc. was coming out of his pores!
> 
> ...


Thats great.. I know that Michaels out here had some women sitting in the front teaching beading... for free.. wonder if you have it too?? I also know from speaking with the manager that they are talking about setting up a knitting group in the store.. having table and chairs for people to come in and sit and knit.. that would be cool.. and smart of them to do..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't seen it. Something else to watch. 

Nina! I have yet to see x factor! I forgot! So sorry... I don't even know who got booted. Wait... did you tell me? No.. I don't know. Let me look it up now while I remember.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

But Michael's yarn selection sucks... and it seems to have gotten smaller.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tracy, I got discouraged from knitting with the beads, bc I didn't set the beads up right, and I went out of order and then couldn't finish what I wanted to do. 

Later on, Sewbiz, taught us to use a tiny crochet hook. I have to go back to that page....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My sister does jewelry. She's good.... doesn't do it anymore. I should ask her for her stash!!! Oooh 

My friend Llajayra aka Geegie, does jewelry too... Over the phone instructions would not have helped me.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I haven't seen it. Something else to watch.
> 
> Nina! I have yet to see x factor! I forgot! So sorry... I don't even know who got booted. Wait... did you tell me? No.. I don't know. Let me look it up now while I remember.


Stereo hoggs... no need to look it up.. i just jumped straight to the end... didn't have patience to watch the whole thing..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I never really wanted to do jewelry.. don't know why, but it never pulled me.. maybe because i barely wear it???

I know Michaels doesn't have decent yarn.. but is that the point?? isn't the point to find people to knit with? I am sure you can bring in any yarn. .not just theirs...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

A friend posted this on facebook.. I thought it was great!!

Sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> A friend posted this on facebook.. I thought it was great!!
> 
> Sorry if I offend anyone


Nina that was good!! I will need to remember that come Monday! haha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, tania, if you dont' go to bed soon.. you will have to remember it!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Stereo hoggs huh... Looks like America really doesn't want a group!


The Michael's stores over here are charging 25 per session. Haven't heard of a group yet. The LYS near me offer some days where we can just come in to sit and knit. And some of the days are to knit for charity.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not going to bed now. No. it's not often it's so peaceful here. No tv no anything. No Tinker bell, no Rapunzel..... or Lion King.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Very clever knitting!
There is something peaceful about a quiet house when everyone is asleep.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Finally I have dropped of top 5 users you took my place city...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

okey dokey.. you are gonna be a wreck when she wakes up and jumps all over you!!! lol

I think I will leave you to it, kid!!! enjoy the beading.. love those blue beads on the comp! You are doing well! keep it up..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Are you going to bed Knitting?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG she's up!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

you tempted fate..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha ha!!! of course she is!!!! you are in trouble!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She ran over here. She's trying to figure out what i'm doing lol. 

Ok dears. It was beautiful while it lasted! 

Sweet dreams. 

Tracy enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to wind down and shut it down.. later chickies!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

bye


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Ta daa!! Finished one pair of socks!! Thanks for sharing your pattern Bonnie.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning lovely ladies!
Lovin the stitch markers City! They are gorgeous. :thumbup: 
Trace the socks are awesome, great colors. :-D 
Ah yes, I'm in a disgustingly good mood. It's my youngests 19th birthday today. Good grief, how did that happen? :shock: 
Got about halfway through the Holden yesterday, all the straight knitting is done and I will start on the lace work today.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I'm off to bed catch you tomorow, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice socks Tracy!! Love the colors!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning Debi.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> FYI for all you ladies that love the Yarn Harlot.. did you know she writes a blog??
> 
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/
> 
> enjoy!


I didn't read the whole thing yet, but did you notice the pics of her knitting she's using the signature needles?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Ok no laughing!! Its my first time ever!


Tania! Those are beautiful! I don't know how to do beading. I told Geegie to make stitch markers, she could sell them. I collect them, just love them!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Barb!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Ta daa!! Finished one pair of socks!! Thanks for sharing your pattern Bonnie.


Tracy, your socks look fab! Congrats!
I sure do love socks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hiya Barb!


Hi Tania! You sure are up early for someone who went to bed so late. Then Mia getting up in the middle of the night!! OMG
You must be tired.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh crap! you fell off line just when I started talking....must be my morning breath! :-(


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok then. I'm gonna go have my coffee, watch the morning news and work on my sock. All before my shower and getting dressed! LOL

see ya later Chicks. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Im tired.... but when she screams Mama look! I did caca! that usually gets me right out of bed! She's got a bad habit of taking off her pamper to show me! LOL 

She hasn't shown me the last few times, so i think she has found a way to get me to wake up! haha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My computer restarted itself. updates.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and now you are gone again!

my timing is really off today!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

lol uh oh! im distracted by beads!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I really want us to do the road trip. April or May would be perfect!! We need to figure everything out and make plans so others can do the same! How much fun would that be????? LOL I told Mike I wanna do this, he's fine with it. Whoohoo!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Tons of fun!! We have to just check with everyone else.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning girlies... tracy your socks look like they fit!!! and the stripes match up so well.... nice job...it's rainy and overcast here, I just love this weather.. it's perfect...

got to go brush my teeth etc.. too.. 

see you guys later...

tania, did you get any sleep?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Those are great and such perfect timing... the lady who invented the pink ribbon.. daugther of estee lauder just passed away last night.... (read it on my google news page!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Mia woke me up around 7:30. She was bright eyed and bushy tailed! lol Now we are watching Rapunzel....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG really? Wow. So sad. :\


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

she was 75...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

She did good though. Lots of awareness for the rest of the world.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, not as chilly but very windy. Hubby has already been dow to the dock to check on son's boat. Off to do my face and hair after reading all the pages...my goodness you all stay up late. Be back...good sewing day. Have I given you all the sausage biscuit recipe? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Bitsey! Yes ma'am! Is that what's for breakfast today? I'm jealous! =P


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, those ribbon stitch markers are wonderful!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tania, you rule your house.. you can make anything you want for breakfast!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to have cream of wheat, with a dollop of apple butter in it. Yummy. It's as close to grits as I can get! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

haven't decided yet what to have.. maybe guacamole on whole wheat sour dough... maybe... maybe pancakes... maybe no idea!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been working on my sock. I'm almost to the toe decreases. Then I can get the second one on the needles.

Nina, I have to figure out the start of the toe up. I tried it and screwed up really bad. So I went back to the cuff down. I want to get these socks all done so I can actually do some stuff for me!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We already did!  Oatmeal, toast and half a banana each. Not regular oatmeal... the dominican way... lol with evaporated milk, condensed milk, cloves, vanilla, cinnamon sticks. We blend it so it's not so thick. I have one of those cuisinart blend wands. Yummo!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You knit so fast Barbara! Have you ever timed yourself??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I also want to get another set of dpn's in the same brand with the same size so I can do two socks at the same time on separate needles. That was a great idea!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

no never timed me. i think I move right along with the socks because I have memorized Bonnie's instuctions! LOL So I just go! And I totally enjoy it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you knit at lightning speed!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm itching to try that celtic sock pattern Kit I bought at Rhinebeck. Holy cow! $40.00 for a pair of socks. But they are for me! I don't want to pull it out until I finish the ones I'm doing for gifts. Then I can start that one. I hope I can read the pattern, I haven't even check if it is written or chart. Kind of afraid to look!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I have to go put sheets in the washer. I will be right back!!! Don't you all go running off on me! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

just read the pattern before you start a number of times.. in reference to the toe up socks.. wait until you are all done with the gifts... you are on a roll don't mess that up..

then when you are ready watch verypink.com tutorial on toe ups that's how I learn it.. 

cause where you start is the top of the foot not the toes.. before the decreases.. with a provisional cast on so that you can remove it after and just pick up the sts and continue the foot.. once you get it.. it's easy... you will see...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, the sheets are in the washer, the split peas are in the pot boiling.

as for the toe up, i will do as you suggest and wait until I'm done the gift socks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i got my tea and guaco... and just popped back in


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hello again Nina!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

hello again, barbara.. saw you on another posting....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The only part that's the pits about staying at mom's for the weekend is that I clean there, and when I come home I have to cram in a weekend of cleaning at home. I don't even feel like cooking. :\


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok Chicklets...Sausage Biscuits

1 can of Biscuits( 10 biscuits, so you need to pinch some off of each biscuit to fill two muffin holes.
1 lb sausage (I use turkey sausage)
1 8 oz bar of cream cheese
3/4 cup of shredded cheddar cheese
6 eggs
salt/pepper
splash of milk

Brown sausage and drain and cool.
Mix sausage with cream cheese & cheddar
combine eggs and milk,salt,paper
Fold in the cheese
Spray muffin tin
Press a biscuit in each muffin spacespoon mixture over biscuitBake 15 - 18 minutes at 350 until tops are slightly brown. I would put muffin pan on a cookie cheese

Once cooled these can be frozen and just bring out what you need and nuke for about 45 sec.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

These are a handy item to have in your freezer...I do not know why you could not sautee some peps and onions and add to mixture. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Bits, I made sure I saved the recipe in my documents this time. Not gonna lose it again!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey! They do sounds delicioso!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm making homemade split pea soup today. Yummy. It's Mike's and Poppy's favorite soup. when Mike's daughter Nicole heard I was making it, she said she'll be here for dinner tonight! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How about some homemade bread to go with it?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I get my "homemade" bread from the bakery department at the grocery store! I don't bake. But i do get a nice loaf of bread to go with it. Today...a nice French Loaf.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so share the recipe for the split pea!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A french bread would be good..warmed in the oven with alittle butter and dash of garlic...yummy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished my breakfast and now I am hungry all over again!!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

So I nearly collapsed at the parade this morning, so came home and cried out on the afternoon and evening parades...I think like bits said, im trying to do too much...slept for 2 hours on the couch....just preparing dinner, roast turkey, mashed potatos, carrots, roast potatos and parsnips, pork stuffing balls and yorkshire puddings. Its not very often daughter #2 lets me in the kitchen, but shes out on parade today 

finished the back on the baby shrug whilst watching the vampire diaries....it sucks its not back on until january!

just reading and catching up...the stitch markers look great, was thinking of making some chainmaille ones but not sure whether the jump rings would catch on the yarn??? ill try and fish a pic of bracelets and necklaces i have made...no promises, think they are all on other hard drive...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the recipe:

1 Lb. slit peas
3 med. carrots, peeled and chopped
3 celery stalks, chopped
1 med. onion diced
ham W/bone
salt and pepper to taste.

In large pot, put 8 cups of water and the peas. bring to boil and let boil for about 2 -3 minutes. Turn off the heat and let sit for about an hour.

Add the ham w/bone and onion. Add salt and pepper to taste. Bring to simmer and let simmer about an hour. Peas should get soft.

remove ham bone, let cool a bit. Skim fat from soup. Remove ham from bone and cut into bit size pieces. Put the ham and the carrots and the celery into the pot with the peas. Simmer for another hour or so. Until veggies are soft.

I let it cool. As it cools it thickens (like pea soup should). Then just heat it back up a bit before serving.

Easy peasy, and yummy!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got called outside to help Mike a bit. Sorry for disappearing. He is rebuilding the shed front as the storm took most of it out! What a mess. I needed to hold some boards or something (carpentry not my thing!) in place for him while he screwed them in. 

My soup is starting to smell really good!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe that's what i will make for dinner too... thanks for the recipe..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's good without the ham too if you don't eat ham. I've made both ways. I happen to have a hambone left from a spiral ham. I froze it and now I'm making soup with it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are having leftover chili and cornbread for dinner. Later chicklets. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds good Bits. Leftover chili taste the best!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

BTW....tomorrow is Alberta's Birthday! Just saying!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope all is well with everyone. city, the stitch markers look nice. i'm not into beading. but it's nice to see what others are making. barbara ann, i'll write down your split pea soup recipe. sounds good. i like to make simple things. i got 2 more joann coupons on my e-mail today to use next weekend. one each: 40% & 50% off. i'm enjoying myself with these bargains. my budget is still tight yet so buying some things with coupons is a treat for me.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments dears! Please send me your addresses so I can send you some for the Season of giving, or Christmas as I like to call it  If you don't practice the holiday stuff, please let me know, I'll send it anyway just because I WUV you too! 

If we've already had mail communication, I have your address


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, must just be getting out of church, hope she joins us soon. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm decreasing the toe on the sock! Will finish it today, and then I will post a picture. It's cute. Once I get the mate done, 3 more pair to make. Gotta get them done before going away as they are Christmas gifts AND I want to knit for myself while I'm away. Me, it's all about ME ME ME!!! ok, maybe Mike's socks too while in Belize, but mostly ME! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wish I could knit as fast as you do. Maybe things will pick up when I have finished sewing projects. and speaking of which...have to get back. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Bitsey! Enjoy! come back soon! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Smells so good!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, my hubby would love you for that soup. Maybe this winter I will break down and make it. I usually make 15 bean, lentil, Jewish chicken soup, homemade vegetable soup. But I will add split pea soup. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love homemade soup. Especially in the winter. 

They say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach!! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It is true..!!!! I always use it and it works!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, the nasty part of the tote is done. That machine quilting is a pain. Now I have to clean my machine. Bits

Then I am going and sit and knit for a spell.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I can smell it from here. MMMMMMgood!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Smells so good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

One down one to go ;-)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

One down one to go ;-)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, I like the way that yarn looks. What is it? Bits

Also, how long is your 2x2 rib?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry I have not been here before this. Picked up some kind of virus or something. Had to shut down and run chkdsk. Never heard of it, but computer is smarter than I. It seems to be okay, but I lost some data. I hope it wasn't any KP stuff. The beaded stitch markers are beautiful. I am sure I see an enterprise ahead for you. I would buy them. Anything to keep you from being bored. BA soup sounds great. Bits, sausage biscuits will be on the next menu for a church breakfast. And the fact that they freeze well is good for me being alone. New baby is home and doing well. Don't know when I can see him. Best to let his mommy rest for a bit. He is not 2 days old yet. I will keep uploading pics until everyone gets tired of them. I am so proud.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I did the ribbing for 5 inches.
The yarn is a self striping, Plymouth Encore sock.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Socks are beautiful BA. What yarn is that?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

how could we get tired of them?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Barb. Answered almost before I hit enter.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just one sock done, cast on the second as we speak!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I got everything ready to go on the tote. Tomorrow actual sewing of the tote...yeah. So, I am going to work on my second sock, of the first pair. Lordy you are fast Barb.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

How many pair is that? I haven't given up yet. I am really getting interested in doing baby stuff. Little projects. With the babies coming along, and 2 grandsons that just got married. One home from Afghanistan. Have a feeling mother nature may have plans. Maybe not as they now have ways to prevent that if they are not ready. We were never so lucky. I just had to walk past my hubby, and Voila!! You know the drill!!!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Just one sock done, cast on the second as we speak!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I have 5 inches on second sock and need to go 2 more inches then I can start my heel. B


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Great Bits. We may not be fast but we sure are determined.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

it's not about the speed. but you know that.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I started the left front on my shrug, but went off to watch Austrailian masterchef, they are in new york this week...tried to eat again, to no avail, everything on my plate made me feel more ill 

Guess i just have to sit this one out :S


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, do you have a stomach aliment? I think you are exhausted. Stay home tomorrow and sleep. Otherwise you could end up in the hospital. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bless you dissi, I am so sorry you are under the weather. Rest, drink plenty fluids, take an aspirin and call doctor in the morning if not better.



dissi said:


> I started the left front on my shrug, but went off to watch Austrailian masterchef, they are in new york this week...tried to eat again, to no avail, everything on my plate made me feel more ill
> 
> Guess i just have to sit this one out :S


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

im managing some fluids ok, i tried lucozade this morning, but that made me feel bad, so had tonic water when i got back from the cenotaph..

i just think ive done too much and given some rest i will be ok 

thank you chicks for looking out for me


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, are you taking tomorrow off? I hope so. Your body needs time to heal from everything you have done this weekend. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb the sock is really lookin good girl...

I like working with plymouth encore that was what I used for the pair I made.. brought another type but hated it and then switched.. feels good to work with..

Keep going.... almost there!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes Bits, ive finished now until next year, its just one mad week a year! normal parade night from 7.15pm to 945pm tommoro night and i just sit in my chair and play on the computer (doing cadet stuff, but its all computer related)

going off to watch x factor results soon, so nite nite x x i promise i am resting xxx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is that Plymouth yarn an acrylic or is it wool and nylon?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So far, all I have is the ella rae that I am using now, then that ranco yarn, and I have one cascade. Is there a particular sock yarn that you all like above all others in how it feels to knit and how it keeps its shape.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

dissi, do I have your address? I have one missing and do not know who it is.



dissi said:


> im managing some fluids ok, i tried lucozade this morning, but that made me feel bad, so had tonic water when i got back from the cenotaph..
> 
> i just think ive done too much and given some rest i will be ok
> 
> thank you chicks for looking out for me


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have so far used the Plymouth Encore and the ranco from Tuesday Mornings. I really like the Plymouth Encore if I want stripes as I like the way it comes out. I tried another brand (forget what it was) couldn't match up the stripes to save my life!! The yarn from Tuesday Mornings is the yarn I made and blocked the socks for my sister Judy. I love the way they came out. But it is not striped. Its a solid so I did a pattern on the leg. Gives it definition.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have some of that Ranco in solids...marigold, melon and peach and grey. I was thinking striped knee socks.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The Plymouth is wool and nylon..

I like the cascade too.. Loved the colors.. havent made them yet..

I don't think I would make acrylic socks they dont breath 

The ones I had and didn't like were cotton/elastic stuff..


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

you are going to keep changing the color? That would make me nuts!

The Plymouth Encore is a wool/nylon blend. or maybe a wool/acrylic blend. I don't remember and I don;t have the label!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have some of that Ranco in solids...marigold, melon and peach and grey. I was thinking striped knee socks.


maybe you should try these.. I want to...once I get the hang of the socks..

http://knitty.com/ISSUEff11/PATTdoubleheelix.php


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the description of how to measure.



knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > I have some of that Ranco in solids...marigold, melon and peach and grey. I was thinking striped knee socks.
> ...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:shock: :shock: I'm afraid of the heels!  
It took me forever to learn the heels the way I do them.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think that heel would drive me crazy. If I did a striped knee sock I would do it in one inch to two inch segments.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

But before I do that I will make at least two more pair. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Not being really informed about yarn, I get confused. If it calls for one kind of yarn abd I don't have it or can't get it I do not know how to substitute. Are there any charts to help me, or should I just cry here for help?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You would have to knit a gauge to see if it would turn out right.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bitsey. I think the choice of yarn is one thing that confuses me. I was somewhere on the forum this morning and people were b****ing about having to answer the same dumb questions over and over. Someone reading for the first time would think,"I can't ask this question". I wrote an answer and said sometimes the person asking is new and never saw the answer. I didn't get an answer. I guess they thought I was a smarty.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's not just the gauge it's also the drape.. and I don't have a clue to know how that will turn out in advance...






watch this one... its the video that goes with the knitty pattern i just posted


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I put it all on favorites so if I should desire..I can find it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta why didn't they just say read back through the scrolls and you can find the answer. No big deal.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe they just got up on the wrong side of the bed. But it wasn't very friendly, and for the most part we all try to be patient.



Bitsey said:


> Alberta why didn't they just say read back through the scrolls and you can find the answer. No big deal.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

lol arent we always the ones who try to make the world see reason???

We seem to be the trouble makers!!! Always pointing out the obvious to the rest of KP!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We are not trouble makers. Life is too short to get upset about something you can not control..let it go like water off a duck's back. I am feeling reall good about 2nd tote. By the end of Tuesday it should be al put together and the next day do the binding. Cause the following week, I have to start decorating for Christmas. I like to have it finished at Thanksgiving. Then December is buying and wrapping and making. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

You go Bitsey. You sure are a busy beaver when the holidays come. 

This year is super easy for me. A few gift certs and that is it. Since we are going away, I"m not decorating or putting up a tree. I will leave a nice card w/gift card in it for Nicole (Mike's daughter) and her pair of socks she wants me to make. Then I need a gift card for my two nieces and one nephew (Karen's kids). I already got and wrapped a few small things for the island children we have befriended. They are ready to be packed. I sent out my swap. She should get it either Monday or Tuesday, I think. And I will have a secret santa gift to get for work. That is it!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know that you are happy about going, but in a way I feel sad...no tree and no decorations in your home. Your house is going to be lonely. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No it won't. Nicole is putting up a tree. She's having her boyfriend over and having dinner for the two of them. Christmas Eve they are going to Scott's family for a Christmas Celebration. All is good!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I will also hang the dogs' stocking from the mantel! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh good. Makes me feel better.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

my puppies have their own stockings. I will stuff them before we go so they will have Christmas with Nicole and Scott. Oh yeah, I need to get a gift card for Scott too! Almost forgot!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It will still be lonely because you will not be here. I am worried, Sewbiz has not been on all day. I hope that her hubby is ok. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicklets, almost time for dinner and R&R. Be back later. Oh, has Sewbiz said when we open how swaps? A date?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She was chopping wood.. remember? and then she talked about taking down another tree.. so she must be busy in her yard...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think once everyone has received their packages we can decide.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, soups on. Back in a bit!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara you took the words out of my mouth..

Once everyone says they received.. we can discuss sharing on the same day!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Babara, do you buy school supplies for the kids?

I know that when we go on these cruises there are always people who bring school supplies to the kids in the villages.. the kids love them... 

Just sayin....

I think I will buy a bunch of backpacks and fill them with some simple stuff and give those out.. want to get some candy too on sale...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, your socks look nice. another nice pr. you made. i'm on the foot but getting toward the dec. toe. (soon). then i'll have both socks done. but then, off to my husband's pr. your soup looks good. i will copy the recipe soon.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

There is a cookie thing going on somewhere. I am copying the recipes. Thought I would make them in a sort of folder and give one to everybody.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, Tania, and Barbara Ann all in the top 5 chatters now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we have big mouths!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, both trips to Caye Caulker we've taken school supplies for the kids. Some donated to the "primary" school (elementary) and some for the High School. I also took a bunch of reading glasses with us in different strengths to pass out to people who needed them.

This time I believe Mike has been in touch with a few of the teachers and we are bringing some books they have requested. Sometimes they are hard to come by there.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thought you went to eat. And our PM's don't count or I would be there too. LOL



Barbara Ann said:


> we have big mouths!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, anything I can send to help?? I love to do stuff like that.....



Barbara Ann said:


> Nina, both trips to Caye Caulker we've taken school supplies for the kids. Some donated to the "primary" school (elementary) and some for the High School. I also took a bunch of reading glasses with us in different strengths to pass out to people who needed them.
> 
> This time I believe Mike has been in touch with a few of the teachers and we are bringing some books they have requested. Sometimes they are hard to come by there.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we did eat. We ate, I cleaned up, the dogs have been fed, the birds have been fed. Now it's tea time, chat time, and knit time!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you. I'm going to take some leashes for the humane society. The lady in charge told me they have plenty of collars that were donated, but really need leashes.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just give me a hint. Maybe school supplies, or I could send something direct to the school. Or money? Not much but I will feel good about helping.....



Barbara Ann said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I'm going to take some leashes for the humane society. The lady in charge told me they have plenty of collars that were donated, but really need leashes.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

school supplies are always needed. As are the reading glasses. The glasses I can get for only about $1.00 a pair. On Caye Caulker, they cost about $10.00. So many go without them because the locals are so poor. 

If you like to send something I can take it with us, but keep it "small" as I have to squeeze it into our suit case. You don't want to ship anything directly there because then they have to pay "Duty" tax on incoming stuff.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for letting me help. I will do the glasses thing. Assorted strengths??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Thank you for letting me help. I will do the glasses thing. Assorted strengths??


yes, assorted is best.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No word from Sewbiz...I am concerned.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i'm here, just had a busy day. i'm tired. i'm enjoying a hot cup of vanilla tea. will be back tomorrow.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, before i go for the nite, i have a quick question: what length circ. needle should i get for knitting fingerless gloves?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose, Iam not sure. I am using a 32inch 2.75mm for my socks...what do your directions say? Are you just knitting in the round? If you are, you can probably go smaller. Look up some directions on the internet and see what they say. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, you think the locals are poor in Belize you should try the Amazon.. they have no transportation except by boat to anywhere.. they are 100s of miles away from anything. their entire life surrounds the water.. Once a year at least their homes flood.. (they are on stilts).. I show you a couple of pix...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

There is extreme poverty everywhere in the world. But one cannot solve the poverty problems of the world. Maybe trying to help those in extreme need here in our own country...like the mountain areas in southwest Virginia, Kentucky, and Tenn. There is alot of extreme poverty there also.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, the length doesn't say in the directions. just a size 2 since i'm using sock yarn to make them. i'll go to joann's and i'll see what length i should buy. i have to cast on 58 sts. so maybe i need the length you have.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here you go.. this is a place on the Amazon River called Boca de Valeria.. It's a real hole in the wall.. but the kids were adorable and dressed up for us.. when a cruise ship comes by the school closes and it becomes a holiday for the kids... 
So there you go! There are so many places in the world just like this.. and some right here in our country..

Am I on my high horse???? Sorry!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose, are you using just one circular or going to do magic loop or the two circular method. It makes a difference.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, thats exactly what I was thinking.. Never understood why someone like Oprah would go to Africa to start schools when the Appalachian Mountains and other places right here need help??? Our Native Americans struggle every single day.. I think its terrible that we don't follow "Charity begins at home!!!!"


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, before i go for the nite, i have a quick question: what length circ. needle should i get for knitting fingerless gloves?


Depending on the yarn.. but 16' work usually.. I even have a 12" and 9" circ...

But I really like to use DPNs now for stuff like that... lets you get really small...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

using the 9" makes me feel like a chipmunk!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maryrose, I use 16 inch. They work pretty good until you begin to decrease. Eventually I have to go th DPN's.



maryrose said:


> hi bitsey, the length doesn't say in the directions. just a size 2 since i'm using sock yarn to make them. i'll go to joann's and i'll see what length i should buy. i have to cast on 58 sts. so maybe i need the length you have.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with you about poverty is all over. I believe in charity begins in the home. We need to care for our own before we can care for other countries. I give a little to the schools in Caye Caulker because we go there. And it is just little things like school supplies that are costly to get there. 

Here I donate plenty to local charities and your more familiar ones. My family is full of diabetics. I don't to the American Diabetic Assoc. The American Heart foundation as heart disease runs in the family. American Cancer Society as cancer runs in the family, and I give for the cure of breast cancer, because that too is in my family. I knit and donate to the homeless shelter right here in Westfield and have donated food to them too. And I have collected items for the women's shelter for abused women here in town as well. 

Oh please, I'm not blowing my horn, I just don't think the little bit of school supplies I donate to CC is hurting what I can and do and will give to help those right here.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I use 9", 12", 16" and right on up the scale!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But Belize is like your second home.. so that makes all the sense in the world... and when you travel to go somewhere, of course you need to share your good fortune.. but when the big guys skip over our own to start something where no one asked to start except your big ego (Oprah)..I feel that is wrong...

All these movie stars have pet projects.. what's so wrong with having them right here in the USA???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with you about helping our own. My daughter does things for our Native American children. She had a big fight with a charity that wanted her to adopt a child from another country. She wantrd to help the Native American children. I have a lot of poverty right here in my little town, and we do all we can for the people in need. We have advertised in every way we can to have an open door Thanksgiving. I don't know how many have responded, but am looking forward. We have special things where we gather things for those in need. Today was tissue donor day in church and we collected things that isn't available at the food pantry. We have a veterans home for disabled mentally and/or physically disabled vets. They will be here for dinner.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just watched 60 minutes, and one of the stories was about how are corrupt politicians scam and scrape and get graft etc. And they do it so it all looks legal. Disgusting!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Still no sewbiz??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice to know I am in good company. I do believe we need to care for our own first.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I just watched 60 minutes, and one of the stories was about how are corrupt politicians scam and scrape and get graft etc. And they do it so it all looks legal. Disgusting!!


I saw that too!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicklets, I have been in the other room watching the Closer. Be back later. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...i think my system has rebooted...


i went to church this morning and donated money to the local orphanage...then took my son for a haircut and to shop for items to put in his shoebox for the kiddos overseas...

i have also set up a time to put together fruit baskets for the shut ins in the area...

yes Christmas is fast approaching...

makes me realize i don't have much time left to finish what little holiday crafting i am trying to do..

i did get my swap box packed...but may add one more item if i have time in the next couple of days...

really want to get it posted soon


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, thank you for your suggestions. your all right will have to use dpns when it gets tiny. i haven't started them yet. i went on knitting central's website and found the ones i want to make. it's kim's socketta fingerless gloves.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i watched brett bara knit toy lambs yesterday...thinking i may use up my leftovers doing some for christmas giving next year


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I just watched 60 minutes, and one of the stories was about how are corrupt politicians scam and scrape and get graft etc. And they do it so it all looks legal. Disgusting!!


Just wait until they finally go after the banks for double and triple dipping into the mortgage business.. being paid over and over again for the same mortgage and then going after the poor bastard who can't pay their mortgage when the bank already got paid at least twice for it... if a person would do that they would be in prison for fraud.. but our banks get away with it all the time... Waiting for 60minutes to jump all over that one!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Not to change the subject but I want to tell you all something. But I don't want you to hate me.......

I'm working on the heel flap of the second sock!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:roll: :roll: Alright, fine, run away! I won't tell you anymore about my socks! :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no.. Not running away. Very proud of you. Did you just learn like the rest of us, or were you already a sockette.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I just don't know how you manage to type here and knit too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i practiced knitting socks without success until our original knit along. Bonnie taught me how to do the heel. 

I knit and type because I'm in my chair with my laptop. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well good for you!!!! See I always knew that I hate you!!!!

I am diligently working on this shawl.... one rectangle at a time!!!! UGH.. and I can't stop...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, looks like we all learned how to knit socks from sewbiz. she's a good teacher. if i get stuck on fingerless gloves, i'll ask her for help. (i'm not doing them yet. i have to knit the little sheep yet.)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, looks like we all learned how to knit socks from sewbiz. she's a good teacher. if i get stuck on fingerless gloves, i'll ask her for help. (i'm not doing them yet. i have to knit the little sheep yet.)


I have done tens of fingerless gloves.. very easy. really... i have done then on straight needles on circs and dpns oh and even tunisian crochet..

I feel that fingerless gloves are one of the easiest things to make..

Basically it's just the top of the sock with a hole for the thumb or a gusset for the thumb.. depends on how you want to make them...

Mary Rose you should have no problems at all with them...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya!!!!

I've been beading all day! =D 

Off to bed on time tonight. Back to work tomorrow. Sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops! Double post! 

Smooches!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, when i get to them, do i use 2 circ. needles or one?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite city.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why 2? unless you want to make 2 at a time? If you do .. then yes.. I haven't done 2 at a time on 2 circs.. but it must be as simple.. they are very quick to do.. especially if you make it simple..


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. So I tried to go to bed but I'm still excited


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, very pretty!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, thanks for the advice. i'll make one at a time. i'm glad they're easy to make.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Maryrose! 


There's more... but I have to get more of those little baggies


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

they look so pretty in those bags. are you knitting or crocheting anything?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep. I'm in the middle of two knitting projects, but I was on hiatus this weekend lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Really pretty city... I did some beading today too...earrings


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tried something on my knitting machine... But it just wasn't singing to me... Frogged and going to handknit


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ThAnk goodness I am no longer tangled... All six skiens are done and ready for needles


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey city... You can get rings in an office supply... Or even in school supply section to put your stitch markers together


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks OSG!  

How do you like the machine? I think i'd make blankets all the time on it. Can that be done?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I put some of them on a ring and other's I have some stitch holders to put them on.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi onesoutherngal, i'm glad your yarn is untangled. there were times i had that problem. i hate untangling yarn. i usually get mad and throw it away if its really bad. but if it's expensive yarn, i'll give it my all and try to untangle it. what are you knitting?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sure can... I actually have two that the dh put together to make one long bed....just can get really expensive, lol

I make a lot out of my scraps.. Just due to cost...

I will buy a few skeins of one color for edging and the main stripes... And fill in with my leftovers


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

on e-bay, i bought a pr. of hand-made earrings. (i wear clip-ons). they were pretty but i lost them outside.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Mary rose,,, it would almost be easier to say what I don't have in progress ... I have shawls, moebius's, and scarflets beside every chair and in every vehicle, lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

maryrose said:


> on e-bay, i bought a pr. of hand-made earrings. (i wear clip-ons). they were pretty but i lost them outside.


I stumbled on some beads I liked on clearance... I will try to post pics tomorrow


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Clip ons are getting harder and harder to find... My niece is 15, refuses to get pierced, so I know


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, they are lovely.. and I love they way you have them in the pouches... good work!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen a link to an adult poncho that is knit in a rectangle with a shorter rectangle connecting it ... Wish I could draw on here...simple lace style?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Not on revelry ... Hate trying to navigate there


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I've looked at about 20 ponchos... Guess it'd time to get creative and design my own...


Hear that? That's not tree frogs... ThAts going to be me frogging the next few dAys, lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, y'all. Just read through pages and pages to catch up!

Today after church we went right back into firewood cutting mode. We got the first tree all split and stacked on the front porch, and we went back to cut down the other red oak. It took over an hour to get that sucker to fall! We ended up having to stop because it was getting dark, so we left it to come back and cut up and load another day. THEN the truck wouldn't start! It seems the fuel pump decided to go out, while we were out in the wilderness on 700 acres of hunting reserve land! We had to leave the truck and arrange for a ride home. Tomorrow I'm going back with hubby to see if we can get the truck. If we can't get it going, it will have to be towed out of there and back to the house where he can work on it. This was a very trying day! And every muscle in my body hurts from working so hard. :? But it is a wonderful feeling to have the porch stacked high with firewood. We won't have to heat the house with anything else for months.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Tania, your stitch markers are beautiful! They look like jewelry for your knitting... and so pretty in the fancy bags. My daughter buys me some fun costume jewelry from England that comes in bags like that.

Tracy and Barb, your socks look wonderful. Just enjoy!! You are in the tiny minority of human beings who knows how to knit their own socks! You're SPECIAL. And your feet will never freeze!

Susan, looking forward to seeing the second bag soon. You are so on the ball with your Christmas gifts. I have quilts to finish and am seriously wondering if I'll ever get them quilted. I'm praying this second repairman will get my Bernina tension right.

Dissi, so sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you rest up and feel better soon.

Since we are talking sock yarn, let me tell you the Ranco socks I made KEEP FELTING more and more, so I'm not machine washing them at all, anymore. Due to this I need to warn you to hand wash your Rancos ONLY and don't put them in the machine ever, unless you want them to shrink/felt. Anything with that much nylon content shouldn't be felting, but they DO.

As for the swap and when to open, I'm going to let the group decide about that. Let everyone know when you get your pkg, but don't say who sent it until we all have ours. As far as opening, I like the idea that we all open them when everyone has theirs... but will follow the group consensus. So, what do you all think? We should all have our packages before Barb leaves for Belize, with everyone mailing by the end of Nov. (or THIS WEEK if mailing international.)

OSG, try looking at the Drops website for poncho patterns. I bet they have a bunch, all stylish and up-to-date.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/search.php

And for all of you sock lovers, check out these Christmas socks!
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=4875&lang=en


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hope to get to spend more time on here 'talking' tomorrow... goodnight chicks!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just a quick hello and good bye, music lessons this afternoon now back to work for a staff meeting. Tania you beading is lovely!

As it is already the 14th I get to be the first to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY Alberta!Sending you lots of Birthday wishes and love across the oceans!! xxxxxTracy


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey my friend Nina. Hope you are still here. Looks like you are.
I am ready to do the skull cap you pointed me to, but i have NEVER worked from a graph. I need some hints. I am on the 2nd row of the graph and my yarn (coming out of skeins) Is so tangled I can hardly work with it. What am I doing wrong?



knittingneedles said:


> Tania, they are lovely.. and I love they way you have them in the pouches... good work!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, guess I missed you. It is 1:00 and I am going to bed See you all tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Has anyone seen a link to an adult poncho that is knit in a rectangle with a shorter rectangle connecting it ... Wish I could draw on here...simple lace style?


Have seen it.. know what you mean... let me look


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Hey my friend Nina. Hope you are still here. Looks like you are.
> I am ready to do the skull cap you pointed me to, but i have NEVER worked from a graph. I need some hints. I am on the 2nd row of the graph and my yarn (coming out of skeins) Is so tangled I can hardly work with it. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> ...


First off sweetie.. I really don't know.. never made the skulls... lol.. sorry..but

I have heard that many keep the yarns in different small ziplock bags.. each in it's own bag.. keep the top open just enough to allow some yarn out.. then you only have to untangle the beginning bits.. Bonnie must have way more experience than I ...

and I want to wish you a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOO!!! It's just after midnight here in Arizona.. so hope you have a great day!!!! You already got the best birthday gift.. Austin!!!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Good morning???
It's 2:30 and I'm up. I hate when this happens. Just woke up a bit ago, changed my jammies, and put up my hair, lordy, night sweats suck! Naturally dh is snoring away! Ugh!
Alberta, Happy Birthday! :thumbup: 
Barbara, you are a speedy one with t hose socks, aren't you?
Bonnie, get some rest!
Dissi, you do the same!  
City, the markers are wonderful! Really gorgeous, you do very good work. :thumbup: 
I've no doubt I'm forgetting someone here, but 16 pages or so to catch up is alot! :mrgreen:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

My youngest turned 19 yesterday. Needless to say, we had the whole group over for a BBQ to celebrate. 12 people, and burgers on the grill, as that is what he wanted.
I made him the same Orange Cream Cake I've made him every one of those 19 years, then we all sat outside roasting marshmallows over a fire. It was a good night. I'm just glad Mom held out for it, it's important now for her to spend time with the kids.
She and I had an arguement yesterday about her oxygen, she is refusing to use it. I don't know, maybe I should just quit making her fight. I just can't, ya know?


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, wow. I just found this, http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=118700#
And it's going to the top of my "After Christnas" list.
But, I'm wondering about changing it into a shawl. I figure I can just stay on my circ, knitting flat rather than joining after the neck edge, But the border is where my real question lies. 
Are any of you lace knitters and can tell me if it is possible, to extend the alternate border up the front edges that would be made by leaving it flat?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know there is no one around this late so I will just leave this post here for you to read later. Today when I got home from work I logged on to Kp and that was as far as I got before I had to take the youngest to her music lesson , I usually have a lovely 30 minutes knitting or crocheting sitting in the carpark with the radio going but today it was 38.7 degrees(102f) so as I started to melt I thought forget this for a joke ond drove around the streets for 25 min so I was in nice cool air conditioning.
Then got home threw dinner on the table and back to work. That was my exciting day in a nutshell.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET ALBERTA!!!!!

Wow, I read all those pages and I'm not sure I can remember all I wanted to respond to. 

Tania, those stitch markers are awesome! You may have to teach me. I have a stitch marker fetish!

Bonnie, I feel your pain. I was helping a little removing the branches and debris out of the yards, a lot of work!

Debi, those patterns are great! I saved them.

Bonnie, those christmas socks are way over my head, but they are cute!

My mind just went blank. Too early! And it's Monday. Heading out to the post office and then to work. 

Chat later~


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday Alberta!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I bookmarked this page so I can check out the links later... ThNks ladies!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Nina, thanks first for the birthday wishes, and your reply to my query. I was thinking you might have been familiar with charts. I remember way back something about yarn bobbins. And Austin is our last name. Our chubby little one is Braeden Reed Austin. I have a couple pictures I will try to post. He is such a big goy his father calls him Moose. I sure hope that doesn't stick.



knittingneedles said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey my friend Nina. Hope you are still here. Looks like you are.
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning my friends. Busy day. Monday is my day to volunteer at the church thrift shop. Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I don't feel a day older than 79. LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Nina, thanks first for the birthday wishes, and your reply to my query. I was thinking you might have been familiar with charts. I remember way back something about yarn bobbins. And Austin is our last name. Our chubby little one is Braeden Reed Austin. I have a couple pictures I will try to post. He is such a big goy his father calls him Moose. I sure hope that doesn't stick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That baby is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

ooooh....so cute!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Alberta. Have a wonderful day. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Ok, wow. I just found this, http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/Product_freePatternsDetail.aspx?id=118700#
> And it's going to the top of my "After Christnas" list.
> But, I'm wondering about changing it into a shawl. I figure I can just stay on my circ, knitting flat rather than joining after the neck edge, But the border is where my real question lies.
> Are any of you lace knitters and can tell me if it is possible, to extend the alternate border up the front edges that would be made by leaving it flat?


That's pretty, Debi. I wish they had shown a schematic of it, but they don't, so I can't tell if it's two big triangles (points at center front and back) or four triangles (with the additional points at either side. In any case, you should be able to work just half of it, as a shawl. I don't know your experience with adapting patterns, but this one has a couple of things to consider. First, they have a weird dropped neckline in the front, that you would not want as the top of your shawl. Also, the piece is entirely worked in the round once you get past that neckline, so you'd have to adapt the lace patterns for back and forth work. That shouldn't be any big deal because she tells you they are all laces that have purls on the alternate rows.

The edge you asked about is applied afterwards, so you can do it on any edges you like. It's worked perpendicularly to the rest of the knitting. To come up the sides I would work several rows in the same stitch or three (or five...) at the corners, til you get it where it smoothly rounds the corner without puckering.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Alberta! The Big Eight-Oh... a milestone in your life! May you enjoy great health, a sharp mind, and long life full of much love!

The babies are so beautiful... I know you are proud to be their GGran.

For your fair isle, you don't usually use bobbins. You have only two colors in each row. Can you throw with your right hand and wrap continentally with your left? It really helps with fair isle if you can hold one color in each hand and work that way, rather than dropping and picking up colors. If you do have to drop and pick up colors, just try to pay attention to what's going on in the back, and uncross any yarn crosses you make as you switch colors. But work on that two-handed thing. It's the best for keeping things straight.

If this is your first fair isle project, you will most likely be pulling your "floats" too tight, and make the work pucker. Pay special attention to keep your floats very loose. You need that hat to be able to stretch when it's done.

Just keep practicing-- it gets easier!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Alberta!! =D Hope you are surrounded by loved ones today! Especially the new little butterball Braeden!! OMG I want to hug him and squeeze him tight! 

Is that our other GGS? Rien? Oh he's too cute too! I wanna pinch his cheeks. They are really special. God bless them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning ladies  Hope everyone's day is beautiful. 


Sewbiz! My goodness what a day you had yesterday. I hope you can relax a lot today. 

Thank you for the stitch marker compliments.  

I hope you all like the ones I'm sending. It will be closer to Christmas though.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning ladies  Hope everyone's day is beautiful.
> 
> Sewbiz! My goodness what a day you had yesterday. I hope you can relax a lot today.
> 
> ...


Are we getting some??? Sqweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Morning Tania... I think I scared everyone offline...

Here are some pics of what we did this weekend. I know you all have just been hanging by the edge of your seats to see firewood stacked on my porch, LOL... but thought I'd show you anyway! :lol:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This climbing ivy covers this wall with green all summer. It's thinning out and has turned red for the fall... It's so beautiful out here in the woods this time of year.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning ladies  Hope everyone's day is beautiful.
> ...


For sure!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Bonnie! That is a lot of work!! WOW!!!!!

Your home is so nice! You're all going to be so cozy! Ahhh...... Calgon take me away! 


Does the Ivy stay on during the winter? I'm clueless....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bonnie your home is beautiful. I love the wooded area! You sure did a lot of work over the weekend. I hate the work, just love the benifits!

I can't help but notice the motoryclye. What kind? Who rides? Do you ride?
Mike and I both ride. We have our own each. Mike's is a yamaha 1300 FJR, mine is a Yamaha 950 V-star. That's the one thing I do miss. Didn't ride much this past season at all, maybe twice!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbdown: my head wants to explode.

Got a call they are rushing Karen back to the ER as she can't breathe. I so need to get off this ride. It's making me sick.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Looks like she is still sick. I am so sorry Barb. My prayers are with you all. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, so sorry... maybe they didn't quite get a handle on the pneumonia. These days, hospitals seem just too anxious to get rid of people, sending them home too soon. I'll be praying for you all. Your family has been through so much with all of Karen's illness. (((((((((HUG)))))))))))


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Barbara, I'm so sorry you're going through so much. Is this your sister? 
Bonnie, amazing amount of work! Good grief, y'all will certainly be warm. On the bike, we ride a Heritage Softtail. Dh has been talking about getting me my own, but I prefer to ride with him. This past year we put 20,000 miles on ours!
City, even me???????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG Bonnie! That is a lot of work!! WOW!!!!!
> 
> Your home is so nice! You're all going to be so cozy! Ahhh...... Calgon take me away!
> 
> Does the Ivy stay on during the winter? I'm clueless....


Thank you, Tania. I love it out here in the middle of the woods. Just us and the deer. (And all the other animals...) It's so peaceful.

The ivy will stay, but all the leaves will fall off and you will only see the vines. Kind of ugly. It's beautiful in the summer when it's all thick and green. My son bought a few (maybe 6?) little English ivy plants in small pots about 8 years ago, and planted along the side of the garage... around to the right of what you can see in the photo. They grew up that outside wall, on the brick, and kept going over the vinyl above the garage door. They are trying to spread around to the other side of the garage, but I cut them back when they do. I'm not letting that stuff cover the whole house.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara! So sorry. I hope they can help her better this time. :\


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hiya Debi. Yes Ma'am. You too! But you have to stick around! =D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, on that Ranco yarn...just handwash and lay flat? Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Besides... I like the way your cat thinks teehehehe  (referring to your SIL's scarf)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I mailed my swap this am. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh barb...prayers and (((hugs))) going out to you and yours...


sewbiz...wow...i am surprized you can move today!

and how quickly it will go if we have a winter like last year...

but oh so much more cozy...and so much more money for yarn and notions, now that you won't have such a big electric bill


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just for you city...my knitting machine...which is looking kinda empty...i may need another wip....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool. What would you start? I bet shawls are a breeze!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, Bro in law called me, they are running a bunch of test on Karen, they have determined it is not a heart attack (THANK GOD!)

I'm meeting Mike for lunch, so I'll have him to talk too. Good thing too as I didn't bring my knitting (should have known today was not right when I got here and realized I didn't have my wip bag!)


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

yes and know...to make yarnovers and different stitches takes just about as much time as I can handknit...

really good for just making large pieces of cloth...but thats just my humble opinion ....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Well, Bro in law called me, they are running a bunch of test on Karen, they have determined it is not a heart attack (THANK GOD!)
> 
> I'm meeting Mike for lunch, so I'll have him to talk too. Good thing too as I didn't bring my knitting (should have known today was not right when I got here and realized I didn't have my wip bag!)


so hate that she has had another setback...but so thankful its not her heart!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no interest in knitting machines. I so much enjoy hand knitting. I just can't imagine doing it anyother way. Guess I am narrow minded.

Bitsey, yes hand wash. I use a wool wash that does not need to be rinsed and rinsed. I think it's call Eucalade or something like that. Then I put the socks on sock blockers and let them dry. You don't have to block them on blockers, just shape them out and lay flat.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

city...what you can't see, is that the bed of my machine is mounted on a really sturdy board, atop an upside down chest of drawers...that leaves plenty of storage on top for my notions/accessaries....and the drawers are full of stash, lol...I sit on a tall stool, or stand as my body allows...


it keeps me knitting when my joints won't let me hand knit


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Everyone is sending out little trinkets to everyone else. I didn't. I just don't have time. 

Tell you all what, while I'm in Belize I love knitting dish clothes. I did a bunch there in August. When I get back in January, IOU a dishcloth handmade in Belize! Sorry, that's the best I can do.


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

Alberta a very happy birthday from a complete stranger in the UK


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

barb...i prefer to handknit too.....and to be honest, you still have to do a lot of trimming out by hand when you machine knit to get a nice finished piece...like I said, its my backup for when my body rebels and i cant handknit


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> barb...i prefer to handknit too.....and to be honest, you still have to do a lot of trimming out by hand when you machine knit to get a nice finished piece...like I said, its my backup for when my body rebels and i cant handknit


I will cry a lot if I can't handknit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Chayjan said:


> Alberta a very happy birthday from a complete stranger in the UK


cute puppies!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

no, you are a survivor too...i can tell...you would be just like me...thinking outside the box to make it happen


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG Wait, I didn't see the pic til now. That thing is huge! you really can make a whole blanket on it!! SO cool!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

going to go knit a while...waiting for a call from my child's school...already had one conference, and have to go back for a second one....

my children are driving me insane lately...things are about to get really boring around here...no fun, just work until they get their acts together...

ugghhhhhh!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> OMG Wait, I didn't see the pic til now. That thing is huge! you really can make a whole blanket on it!! SO cool!


thats what happens when you get something mechanical around my dh....have you ever seen the show, Home Improvement....

I came home, and instead of one..he went and bought another one and combined them so I could make bigger projects...he had no idea the cost of yarn, lol

but I can make really neat things on it...so I kept it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and i did make him a kingsized afghan


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, on that Ranco yarn...just handwash and lay flat? Bits


Yes, that's what I'm going to do when I make more... Squish it around in a little shampooey water in the sink, rinse with clear water, and gently squeeze the water out and lay flat to dry. And the water will be tepid-- not hot nor cold.

So basically you need to treat them like 100% wool that felts.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

How many children do you have OSG?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

literally...king sized bed afghan....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

two...girl is 16 and a junior...son is 15 in 3 wks and a freshman


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not going anywhere City! Y'all are way to awesome for me to leave.
To be honest, I do enjoy the entire forum. But this little corner of it just feels like home. I can't thank Bonnie enough for inviting me.

Mushy enough for ya? Lol!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh ok. I thought there were more than the two.  Teenagers eh!!! LOADS of fun! 

Chris turns 15 tomorrow.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> two...girl is 16 and a junior...son is 15 in 3 wks and a freshman


Ah, yes. Teenagers. Aren't they something else?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

both currently on lock down due to hormonal insanity kicking in....

son stopped a bully by rearranging his face...but since son threw the first lick (apparantly a hot slice of pizza in the face is not a lick)...he had to sit home a couple of days....(and yes, thank you to all the parents and teachers who have called to let us know this had been building and the other boy got what he deserved...it "helped" so much AFTER THE FACT)

daughter just got caught up in some drama...waiting to see how that one turns out....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Everyone is sending out little trinkets to everyone else. I didn't. I just don't have time.
> 
> Tell you all what, while I'm in Belize I love knitting dish clothes. I did a bunch there in August. When I get back in January, IOU a dishcloth handmade in Belize! Sorry, that's the best I can do.


You don't need to do that. We made no such agreement... We are just doing the swap and a few people decided to send other things around. But that's not any obligation. I know how you feel tho... trying to think of something I can do, myself! I really don't have time, either.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I'm not going anywhere City! Y'all are way to awesome for me to leave.
> To be honest, I do enjoy the entire forum. But this little corner of it just feels like home. I can't thank Bonnie enough for inviting me.
> 
> Mushy enough for ya? Lol!


Awww! Where's Nina?? We need a mush fest! 

Kissies for you too!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is sending out little trinkets to everyone else. I didn't. I just don't have time.
> ...


YOu are a million percent right Bonnie. I've gone gung ho on these little thingys... and there is no way I will ever use them all. So i'm practically begging for you to take them! LOL


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

happy birthday chris....who knows, in about 15 years when my daughter outgrows this insane hbrmonal stage, we may have to introduce them, lol


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh ok. I thought there were more than the two.  Teenagers eh!!! LOADS of fun!
> 
> Chris turns 15 tomorrow.


We had 4, technically still have one as our youngest turned 19 yesterday. Dh always said we had 20, because we had 10 rooms in the house, and there where always at least 2 in every room! Lol.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

you ladies give me enough...just chatting everyday is a gift!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok. I thought there were more than the two.  Teenagers eh!!! LOADS of fun!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> We had 4, technically still have one as our youngest turned 19 yesterday. Dh always said we had 20, because we had 10 rooms in the house, and there where always at least 2 in every room! Lol.


My goodness! I remember those days though... Lots of fun!! When we would gather at someones house the whole summer or something... Wasn't really planned. Just turned out that way


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

really off to knit now...later


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> happy birthday chris....who knows, in about 15 years when my daughter outgrows this insane hbrmonal stage, we may have to introduce them, lol


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

I suppose I should get dressed today. I'm off! I'll check in in a bit!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I want in on the mushy stuff. I could use it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> I'm not going anywhere City! Y'all are way to awesome for me to leave.
> To be honest, I do enjoy the entire forum. But this little corner of it just feels like home. I can't thank Bonnie enough for inviting me.
> 
> Mushy enough for ya? Lol!


It wasn't me who invited you, but I did welcome you after you found it... must have been someone else???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I"m not off, but I'm here anyway. This is my therapy session!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I want in on the mushy stuff. I could use it.


Squuueeeeeezze tight!! Hugs and kissies for you Barb!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, you are the sweetest thing. Love you!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm blushing now Barb!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Good morning???
> It's 2:30 and I'm up. I hate when this happens. Just woke up a bit ago, changed my jammies, and put up my hair, lordy, night sweats suck! Naturally dh is snoring away! Ugh!
> Alberta, Happy Birthday! :thumbup:
> Barbara, you are a speedy one with t hose socks, aren't you?
> ...


YES ME!!!!! and MaryRose...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, Rein isn't too bad on the cutie scale either!!!! Must be one beautiful family!! You know that Moose will stick no matter how he turns out!!! TOO late now.. once someone starts (especially a parent) it never stops.. but better Moose than Moosette or anything else for that matter!!!

and Happy birthday again.. You can never get enough birthday wishes!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, Nina.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning???
> ...


50 lashes with a wet noodles for me! I promise to never do it again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!! 8 PAGES??????? wHAT'S Wrong with you people?????????????????????????????????????????????

AND now you are asking me for a GROUP HUG!!!!!!


FINE!!


GROUP HUG!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awwwwww! Hugs!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK Let's do it...

Happy Birthday Alberta,

Bonnie, I love that swing... hope the wood lasts!!! I remember what kinda bitch it was to have to do that in the dead of winter!!!

The reason why she isn't in bed for the next 4 days after doing stuff like that is because our Bonnie is actually in great shape... 

Susan, pix of the 2nd bag please!

Tania, OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOH so excited!!! We are all gonna have handmade sts holders... never allowed myself to buy any like that!!!! Whoo hoo!! Thank you sweetie.


Angela, don't worry they get worse!!!!! But then they get better.. My son had one of those cliche parties in our house when we were on vacation, the neighbor called the cops who tried to round up the 60 to 80 kids who were in my house.. not knowing that we had a door to the woods in the basement.. they sent all the kids down to the basement to contain them, but they all snuck out and into the woods and disappeared.. My son, (who swore he wasn't drunk) had to go to Cocktail College to learn the evils of alcohol!!! Today it's funny!! Then it hit the papers!!!!! UGH Teenagers!!!!
One is too many!!!! Two is insane!!! Three and up is suicidal!!! 

Newbie, Yes the doggies are cute and if you love doggies we let you stay!!!!!

and of course I forgot people too!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that I finished reading a gizzilion pages may I go see the rest of my emails???? Thank you


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh my Lordy! A basement door to the woods! Oh I needed that!!!!(tears of laughter herE)

Oh that's priceless... May he be blessed with many teenagers to raise!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon Nina. We missed your little face. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

AH, my willte face!!!! You are so cute Susan!!! 

Angela, you have no idea how I bless him everyday with many many teenagers... lol....

Hopefully, he will at least have a few.. they are the ones who just had that miscarriage.. but try try again!! Right????? All the fun is in the trying!!

funny, how he turned out to be the best of the bunch!!! so there is always hope!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

We have a basement with a door out to the woods, too. The mice think it's a door IN, tho...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tell your son to go and find a black snake and stick him in the basement. Bits....I have to sew.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R U being dirty, bits??? lol???? I have to get my mind out of the gutter!

I love that about the mice and can so relate...

That house is so gone... wish I still had it.. I loved it.. it was small but so cozy and loved the stuff in it.. 

I tried to find the newspaper article that wrote it up.. but couldn't find it... boo hoo...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We get our share of mice this time of year. When the weather starts to get cold, they make their way indoors. Happens every year. Mike puts traps out, I chase them with a broom! Shoo them right out the door! LOL Dogs are useless when it comes to mice, they just look at them with wonder in their little brown eyes...go figure!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96912-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

